# Connections 4 #119



## nitz8catz

Continuing our conversation from
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-520728-1.html


----------



## Islander

Thank you for doing the "housekeeping" Mav!xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-520728-1.html


Thank you, Mav! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Mav! :sm02: xxxooo


I hope it works for everyone.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Or you could just tell us your birthday here, then everyone can add it to their list?!! xx





truthandlight said:


> My birthday is Dec 16th, I turned 67 in Dec, I'm an oldie but goodie!!! Like most of us on here, just so glad to be retired and taking it easy!!!


I won't be retiring for a few years yet, but from what I hear on here, you all are busier since you retired!!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope it works for everyone.


Me, too. I can't think why it wouldn't. It's great you can do this! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

"Bella is feeling better. I didn't have my furry heater smushed up beside me.
If Bentley allows it, throw a blanket over him. Gotta keep the kitty warm. And you too."

"smushed" that sounds like a good Canadian word lol! xox


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I've ordered yarn, yes I know I have been trying to destash but............... Anyway who cares I needed a treat so used DH's card and treated myself to some chunky yarn. xx


Everyone needs a treat, especially when one has been packing a house.


----------



## Islander

I'm trying to catch up reading from the old thread going between pages... one really needs a glass of wine to do this smoothly! ????​


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> This is hilarious to me... I'm letting the grand baby paint my toenails... She loves doing it and i get to sit down!


Did she do a passable job? Or did you end up with nail polish all over the floor.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I won't be retiring for a few years yet, but from what I hear on here, you all are busier since you retired!!


I retired early but I'm not taking it easy yet... :sm08:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Soon be done, I bet it looks dazzling, after the pink plaster!! xxx





PurpleFi said:


> It does


Your kitchen is progressing nicely.


----------



## Islander

Sending you condolences and hugs Ruth. xoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That looks lovely! This is what mine looks like because I went out and snow-danced in it!!


That looks like fun.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Your kitchen is progressing nicely.


I have kitchen envy. Actually I have house envy... and garden too Josephine! Enjoy your beautiful new culinary room. xoxox


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'm trying to catch up reading from the old thread going between pages... one really needs a glass of wine to do this smoothly! ????


Yes, :sm01: ???? :sm01: But it will get better after a day or so.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to go to bed now. I have to get up for work in the morning.
Good night Trish and Pam.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That looks like fun.


Your lucky you didn't fall on your a.... remember you're the one we wanted to wrap in bubble wrap, have you forgotten? xoxox :sm09:

ps.. I just noticed the photo was called the chachacha, what are we going to do with you! :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to go to bed now. I have to get up for work in the morning.
> Good night Trish and Pam.


Sleep well and thanks again! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Did she do a passable job? Or did you end up with nail polish all over the floor.


Not as much the floor as my toes usually. But this time she did pretty good. ð


----------



## linkan

linkan said:


> Not as much the floor as my toes usually. But this time she did pretty good.


The first few times she did them the polish went all the way to the knuckle.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Yes, :sm01: ???? :sm01: But it will get better after a day or so.


Thanks for the link .. I had looked for it earlier and didn't find it. Its been awhile since i visited any other pages on here lol.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> I hope it works for everyone.


I'm here. Can't stop, although we have a fresh fall of snow in the night so far my train is running. I'm concerned about getting home later because we are supposed to get a lot more during the day!


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I'm here. Can't stop, although we have a fresh fall of snow in the night so far my train is running. I'm concerned about getting home later because we are supposed to get a lot more during the day!


Safe travels xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks Mav for moving us. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Not as much the floor as my toes usually. But this time she did pretty good. ð


Pretty twinkle toes. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny and rather snowy Surrey. Bentley has ventured out and his girlfriend is sitting in the middle of the frozen pond. Hope he doesn't decide to join her otherwise I might have to be doing some lifesaving!

The garden does look beautiful but the roads are not good, the builders mate is only coming from where my daughter lives, usually about 20 minutes away, but he is now over an hour late and we are promised more snow for the next 3 days.

I think it might just be a knitting day today. 

Stay safe everyone that has to travel. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Thank you for doing the "housekeeping" Mav!xoxox


.....and from me!! x


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I won't be retiring for a few years yet, but from what I hear on here, you all are busier since you retired!!


Yeah, but mostly busy having fun!! x


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Your lucky you didn't fall on your a.... remember you're the one we wanted to wrap in bubble wrap, have you forgotten? xoxox :sm09:
> 
> ps.. I just noticed the photo was called the chachacha, what are we going to do with you! :sm23:


Dance with me?!! xxxx :sm23: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Not as much the floor as my toes usually. But this time she did pretty good. ð


Awwww!! You are such a lovely indulgent Nonna!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I'm here. Can't stop, although we have a fresh fall of snow in the night so far my train is running. I'm concerned about getting home later because we are supposed to get a lot more during the day!


Good luck with that sweetie, hope all goes well!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a sunny, snowy London!! Woke up to about 5cms (2 inches) of snow this morning, DH still went out for a paper and returned in one piece!! I wore my three-year-old snow boots to go and clear the back path but was told that if I clear the front path and someone slips and hurts themselves on it, they can sue me so I'm leaving it alone and if they slip anyway, it will be an act of nature!!!

Really enjoyed Three Billboards yesterday, 8/10. There was a lot of coarse language and a bit of violence but it was a good story and well acted.

Still hoping Mrs P and I can get to London for the Knitting & Sewing Show and, more importantly, that we can get home again afterwards! Fortunately, the tickets are valid for all 4 days, which gives us some flexibility!

So, staying in today, got a few jobs to do but then, it's crafting all the way!!! Have a good and safe one, dear friends, catch you later!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, snowy London!! Woke up to about 5cms (2 inches) of snow this morning, DH still went out for a paper and returned in one piece!! I wore my three-year-old snow boots to go and clear the back path but was told that if I clear the front path and someone slips and hurts themselves on it, they can sue me so I'm leaving it alone and if they slip anyway, it will be an act of nature!!!
> 
> Really enjoyed Three Billboards yesterday, 8/10. There was a lot of coarse language and a bit of violence but it was a good story and well acted.
> 
> Still hoping Mrs P and I can get to London for the Knitting & Sewing Show and, more importantly, that we can get home again afterwards! Fortunately, the tickets are valid for all 4 days, which gives us some flexibility!
> 
> So, staying in today, got a few jobs to do but then, it's crafting all the way!!! Have a good and safe one, dear friends, catch you later!! xxxx


Keeping fingers crossedxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Proof that Bentley has been out. If only for a minute...


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:04 am EST and 2'C (36'F). Clear at the moment, but they are predicting rain later. Toronto is set to break a high temperature today. Also the worlds largest coal electricity plant is being blown up and demolished today. We don't need it anymore. We have a surplus of electricity from hydro, wind and solar power and nuclear.
My shawl is getting bigger and you can start to see pops of the later colour in the yarn. But this picture doesn't show the colour very well.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Proof that Bentley has been out. If only for a minute...


And he sat in the snow too!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, snowy London!! Woke up to about 5cms (2 inches) of snow this morning, DH still went out for a paper and returned in one piece!! I wore my three-year-old snow boots to go and clear the back path but was told that if I clear the front path and someone slips and hurts themselves on it, they can sue me so I'm leaving it alone and if they slip anyway, it will be an act of nature!!!
> 
> Really enjoyed Three Billboards yesterday, 8/10. There was a lot of coarse language and a bit of violence but it was a good story and well acted.
> 
> Still hoping Mrs P and I can get to London for the Knitting & Sewing Show and, more importantly, that we can get home again afterwards! Fortunately, the tickets are valid for all 4 days, which gives us some flexibility!
> 
> So, staying in today, got a few jobs to do but then, it's crafting all the way!!! Have a good and safe one, dear friends, catch you later!! xxxx


Over here, if you DON'T clear your path and someone falls, they can sue you. You could always clear it and throw some salt over it.

Thanks for the review of the Three Billboards movie.

Happy crafting day.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Dance with me?!! xxxx :sm23: :sm24: :sm23:


I would, but I wouldn't leave such a nice pattern behind in the snow. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and rather snowy Surrey. Bentley has ventured out and his girlfriend is sitting in the middle of the frozen pond. Hope he doesn't decide to join her otherwise I might have to be doing some lifesaving!
> 
> The garden does look beautiful but the roads are not good, the builders mate is only coming from where my daughter lives, usually about 20 minutes away, but he is now over an hour late and we are promised more snow for the next 3 days.
> 
> I think it might just be a knitting day today.
> 
> Stay safe everyone that has to travel. xxx


I have 3 robins sitting in the tree out back, trying to outsing each other.
I hope your builder didn't slide off the road.
It sounds like a good day for knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> I'm here. Can't stop, although we have a fresh fall of snow in the night so far my train is running. I'm concerned about getting home later because we are supposed to get a lot more during the day!


Good luck with your commute. Our transit gets really busy when there is a snow storm.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> The first few times she did them the polish went all the way to the knuckle.


She's doing much better now. And a lovely choice of colour too. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a snowy Wales, no snow in the night but it's coming down slowly now, not too much expected this side of the country but I think Susan might be getting it today. I'm going to try and do a bit more packing today and try and get my den ready to go, at least it is nice and warm up there. See you later. xx


If it's snowing outside, then it's a good day to stay inside and pack
Try to stay warm and don't overdo.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'm retired but I'm not taking it easy...! xoxox





barn-dweller said:


> Does a woman ever really retire? xx


I will still be stuffing the dishwasher and taking out the bins when I retire, because no one in this house wants to do that. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Does a woman ever really retire? xx





PurpleFi said:


> I've been retired over 20 years and each year I seem to be busier than ever. xx


And you've become busier since I've known you. Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Ive got about 6inch of snow. Ive been in the yard and fed the birds and my shoes are wet!!!Im not going out today. If I open the door the snow is going to fall in! I had 2 friends came to see if I was ok yesterday. Stephen wanted to come down but theres little point. Im warm, got food in and got my tv and my knitting sisters.
> 
> Everyone have a good day.


If you are going out in your shoes, then stay inside today. It sounds like you are ready to wait out the snow. You have a good "inside" day too.


----------



## nitz8catz

barn-dweller said:


> Thought it was going to be your turn for snow today, it's snowing here but not a lot. I too will be staying in, keeping warm and knitting and hoping our LPG will turn up today. xx


I'm sorry that your LPG still hasn't shown up. Hopefully today.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello nitz. Am I on the right one? connections 119?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello nitz. Am I on the right one? connections 119?


Hi sweetheart. Yes, you're at our new "home".
Sorry I couldn't lock and link the two threads properly.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Hi sweetheart. Yes, you're at our new "home".
> Sorry I couldn't lock and link the two threads properly.


Thankyou nitz, have a great day. Im just going to make some lunch then put my tv on for the news. /the biggest news will be the weather. Anyone would think that snow is new to us up north. The country grinds to a halt. Its annoying to me.


----------



## nitz8catz

truthandlight said:


> Ok, My birthday is Dec 16th, I turned 67 in Dec, I'm an oldie but goodie!!! Like most of us on here, just so glad to be retired and taking it easy!!!





islander said:


> I'm retired but I'm not taking it easy...! xoxox


And I'm afraid you're not going to be taking it easy for a while yet, but hopefully, you can take little vacations like you did last year?


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That would be great. We don't often get that far south. When I go to Olympia I go by bus, so don't have transportation when I'm there. Will be in touch, though, if we are down your way. Would be great to meet you in person.


I love the transportation on the west coast. Transportation here and in Nova Scotia are pretty spotty. There's 1 bus, and 1 train here (None in Nova Scotia, unless you are leaving the province!) I hope I can keep my driving license for a long, long, time.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou nitz, have a great day. Im just going to make some lunch then put my tv on for the news. /the biggest news will be the weather. Anyone would think that snow is new to us up north. The country grinds to a halt. Its annoying to me.


It's an event!
You just don't have the same amount of snow equipment that we have over here, so it's understandable. I just saw on our TV that hats and mitts are being left around England with tags that read "I'm not lost. Please use if you are cold". That's lovely.
I haven't figured out why no one has thought to suck up sea water with a tanker truck and sprinkle that over the roads. It will get rid of the snow quick.
Have a nice day inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. There is a squirrel chasing the robins away. (Did you know that squirrels will eat birds, if they can catch them. Yuck, they really ARE tree rats.)
Everyone have a great day!!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Proof that Bentley has been out. If only for a minute...


Haha, doesn't look like he went far!!! :sm11: xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:04 am EST and 2'C (36'F). Clear at the moment, but they are predicting rain later. Toronto is set to break a high temperature today. Also the worlds largest coal electricity plant is being blown up and demolished today. We don't need it anymore. We have a surplus of electricity from hydro, wind and solar power and nuclear.
> My shawl is getting bigger and you can start to see pops of the later colour in the yarn. But this picture doesn't show the colour very well.


That's beautiful!!! x


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have 3 robins sitting in the tree out back, trying to outsing each other.
> I hope your builder didn't slide off the road.
> It sounds like a good day for knitting.


How lovely to hear the birds singing, Spring really _must_ be on it's way!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I will still be stuffing the dishwasher and taking out the bins when I retire, because no one in this house wants to do that. :sm17:


As long as they do their share in other ways and don't leave it all to you!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's an event!
> You just don't have the same amount of snow equipment that we have over here, so it's understandable. I just saw on our TV that hats and mitts are being left around England with tags that read "I'm not lost. Please use if you are cold". That's lovely.
> I haven't figured out why no one has thought to suck up sea water with a tanker truck and sprinkle that over the roads. It will get rid of the snow quick.
> Have a nice day inside.


You could start your own business with that idea, I think it's great!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> You could start your own business with that idea, I think it's great!!


And so do Mr P and me. Always knew you were a genius. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Units going in and electrician has just arrived


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:04 am EST and 2'C (36'F). Clear at the moment, but they are predicting rain later. Toronto is set to break a high temperature today. Also the worlds largest coal electricity plant is being blown up and demolished today. We don't need it anymore. We have a surplus of electricity from hydro, wind and solar power and nuclear.
> My shawl is getting bigger and you can start to see pops of the later colour in the yarn. But this picture doesn't show the colour very well.


That's growing quickly and looking good. You are warmer than we are today xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I'm here. Can't stop, although we have a fresh fall of snow in the night so far my train is running. I'm concerned about getting home later because we are supposed to get a lot more during the day!


Be safe today as you travel, Rebecca! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:04 am EST and 2'C (36'F). Clear at the moment, but they are predicting rain later. Toronto is set to break a high temperature today. Also the worlds largest coal electricity plant is being blown up and demolished today. We don't need it anymore. We have a surplus of electricity from hydro, wind and solar power and nuclear.
> My shawl is getting bigger and you can start to see pops of the later colour in the yarn. But this picture doesn't show the colour very well.


Good progress, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Units going in and electrician has just arrived


Yay!!! Progress! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Units going in and electrician has just arrived


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Looking out of my window it looks like a warm summer's day. No snow in sight. Outside it is bitterly bitterly cold even though the ambient temperature is 0 c.


----------



## linkan

Be safe nitzi !
They use a salt water solution on the roads here. Mostly because we get more freezing rain than snow . But, the world grinds to a halt if we get an inch of snow and everyone forgets how to drive. People flock to the grocery to stock up on milk and bread. I don't exactly get that one. But i swear milk is the first thing they run out of right before a big storm.
Loving your shawl.. It's so pretty.


----------



## linkan

Kitchen is going together fast! It looks great so far. Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Looking out of my window it looks like a warm summer's day. No snow in sight. Outside it is bitterly bitterly cold even though the ambient temperature is 0 c.


We are suppose to get more rain so it's kind of gloomy out.


----------



## linkan

I woulda dance with you too June, and my prints wouldn't be as pretty either.
More like two long skid marks and an accidental snow angel.


----------



## linkan

I think I'll go back to sleep or try to. 
Love and hugs all xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Thank you June for the scarf which I cut in half and made a pair of arm warmers xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> If you are going out in your shoes, then stay inside today. It sounds like you are ready to wait out the snow. You have a good "inside" day too.


I went out in the snow in my flip-flops.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I went out in the snow in my flip-flops.


I've got two pairs of socks on and Ugg boots and I'm indoors! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Builders finished for the day and base units are in and electric sockets.

Ps and it's snowing!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I woulda dance with you too June, and my prints wouldn't be as pretty either.
> More like two long skid marks and an accidental snow angel.


Haha!! I see both of us lying in the snow, laughing until it hurts!! xxxx
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I went out in the snow in my flip-flops.


Of course you did, I would have expected nothing less!!! xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Builders finished for the day and base units are in and electric sockets.
> 
> Ps and it's snowing!


Bizarrely, when I had my kitchen done, they tiled the empty floor first, then built the kitchen on top!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Have just been tidying up my machine embroidery designs and I seem to have about 45,000. Some may have been duplicated but not many!! :sm12: :sm09: xxx


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Be safe today as you travel, Rebecca! xxxooo


Back home now safe & sound. It snowed on and off most of the day. Dare I hope for a snow day tomorrow so I can do a good chunk of packing? :sm16: we are doing pretty well now, the end is in sight


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> I went out in the snow in my flip-flops.


You must be the person everyone was talking about in the staffroom :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Have just been tidying up my machine embroidery designs and I seem to have about 45,000. Some may have been duplicated but not many!! :sm12: :sm09: xxx


That's a huge amount. Do you have a situation where you cannot find just the thing you want :sm19:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Builders finished for the day and base units are in and electric sockets.
> 
> Ps and it's snowing!


Looking good


----------



## truthandlight

Islander said:


> Sending you condolences and hugs Ruth. xoxo


Thanks


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. There is a squirrel chasing the robins away. (Did you know that squirrels will eat birds, if they can catch them. Yuck, they really ARE tree rats.)
> Everyone have a great day!!!!


Ive got squirrels and birds and they intermingle. Share the same food together.However, the squirrel is very distructful and is putting holes in my plastic chest holding the food outside.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> How lovely to hear the birds singing, Spring really _must_ be on it's way!!


Weve just got blizzards and snow gradually rising, with wind. Im feeding my birds so much because they are hungry and theres nowhere for them to eat.The snow is deep.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:04 am EST and 2'C (36'F). Clear at the moment, but they are predicting rain later. Toronto is set to break a high temperature today. Also the worlds largest coal electricity plant is being blown up and demolished today. We don't need it anymore. We have a surplus of electricity from hydro, wind and solar power and nuclear.
> My shawl is getting bigger and you can start to see pops of the later colour in the yarn. But this picture doesn't show the colour very well.


Looking good.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I have 3 robins sitting in the tree out back, trying to outsing each other.
> I hope your builder didn't slide off the road.
> It sounds like a good day for knitting.


I was just sitting out on the deck listening to the robins and crows. My goodness it is a good sound to hear after all the gloom and doom of winter. However, we are getting snow again tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Have just been tidying up my machine embroidery designs and I seem to have about 45,000. Some may have been duplicated but not many!! :sm12: :sm09: xxx


Not got many then ????????????????xxxx Have you used them all?


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Back home now safe & sound. It snowed on and off most of the day. Dare I hope for a snow day tomorrow so I can do a good chunk of packing? :sm16: we are doing pretty well now, the end is in sight


Glad the end is in sight. Xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Back home now safe & sound. It snowed on and off most of the day. Dare I hope for a snow day tomorrow so I can do a good chunk of packing? :sm16: we are doing pretty well now, the end is in sight


I would happily wish you a snow day as long as it doesn't snow between here and Olympia and Camberley and Olympia!!! Glad you got home safely and very happy that the packing is now under control!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> That's a huge amount. Do you have a situation where you cannot find just the thing you want :sm19:


Oh yes, frequently!! I have tried to file them in the most findable places but sometimes they don't seem to fit anywhere. I now rely heavily on the search facility in my documents!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

It is really coming together quickly. Looks good so far.


PurpleFi said:


> Builders finished for the day and base units are in and electric sockets.
> 
> Ps and it's snowing!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Ive got squirrels and birds and they intermingle. Share the same food together.However, the squirrel is very distructful and is putting holes in my plastic chest holding the food outside.


Tree Rat!!!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Haha!! I see both of us lying in the snow, laughing until it hurts!! xxxx
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Or laughing because it hurts. Be careful!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I was just sitting out on the deck listening to the robins and crows. My goodness it is a good sound to hear after all the gloom and doom of winter. However, we are getting snow again tomorrow.


I could sit out on my patio for about 30 seconds today, before I had to come in and stand in front of the radiator for several minutes!! You are a brave and hardy soul!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Have just been tidying up my machine embroidery designs and I seem to have about 45,000. Some may have been duplicated but not many!! :sm12: :sm09: xxx


I think you have one for every imaginable occasion. Hope you have them in order so you can find them when you need/want them.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Not got many then ????????????????xxxx Have you used them all?


No. I would like to think I will live long enough to use even a fraction of them. Some of them, I will almost certainly never use but in teaching Liv how it all works, I hope more of them may be used by her in the future!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I think you have one for every imaginable occasion. Hope you have them in order so you can find them when you need/want them.


Go on then, set me a challenge!!! :sm23: :sm23: x


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I could sit out on my patio for about 30 seconds today, before I had to come in and stand in front of the radiator for several minutes!! You are a brave and hardy soul!! xxxx


Not so hardy. It is 16 degrees out. Just lovely with a blue sky and 100% sunshine.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Go on then, set me a challenge!!! :sm23: :sm23: x


Harley Davidson ultra classic.

:sm02:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Harley Davidson ultra classic.
> 
> :sm02:


Ok, you got me! All I could find is this, which I think is a Goldwing!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Ok, you got me! All I could find is this, which I think is a Goldwing!![/quote
> A for effort. Maybe Honda's are more popular where you live.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me! All I could find is this, which I think is a Goldwing!![/quote
> A for effort. Maybe Honda's are more popular where you live.
> 
> 
> 
> I could use that as a get out but I think all my designs come from either the USA or Canada!! :sm16: :sm23:
Click to expand...


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Not so hardy. It is 16 degrees out. Just lovely with a blue sky and 100% sunshine.


we are -3


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> we are -3


We are at -4 with freezing rain, snow and high winds forecast over night and then more snow throughout the day tomorrow. I am not a happy bunny I want to go and meet June at the Knitting and Stitches show ????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> We are at -4 with freezing rain, snow and high winds forecast over night and then more snow throughout the day tomorrow. I am not a happy bunny I want to go and meet June at the Knitting and Stitches show ????


I hope you can manage it. Theyve closed matthews college and sue is hoping they close her school too.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I hope you can manage it. Theyve closed matthews college and sue is hoping they close her school too.


Hehe, Lifeline is hoping the same thing!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I hope you can manage it. Theyve closed matthews college and sue is hoping they close her school too.


Hope so for Sue's sake. She doesn't need to go out in this weather. Hope you sre staying in and keeping warm xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Thanks June, I wondered where you had all gone. Have caught up on all the new pages but have forgotten half of what I was going to reply to some of them so will try and keep up in future. We had a white-out half an hour ago and now the moon is out. Apparently tomorrow is going to be really bad with a red weather warning on us, i.e. don't go out unless absolutely necessary to can't see our LPG getting here again. If the heat goes off I'm taking to my bed and DH can do everything including feeding me. Cold water is bad enough, cold house, apart from the lounge, is a no-no. Hope I don't lose you all again. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks June, I wondered where you had all gone. Have caught up on all the new pages but have forgotten half of what I was going to reply to some of them so will try and keep up in future. We had a white-out half an hour ago and now the moon is out. Apparently tomorrow is going to be really bad with a red weather warning on us, i.e. don't go out unless absolutely necessary to can't see our LPG getting here again. If the heat goes off I'm taking to my bed and DH can do everything including feeding me. Cold water is bad enough, cold house, apart from the lounge, is a no-no. Hope I don't lose you all again. xx


Sorry, I would have gone looking for you earlier but thought maybe you were busy packing. So sorry your gas hasn't arrived, that's very poor, they should be equipped to deal with this weather where you are, the gas is absolutely vital to you. If you are going to rely on DH to feed you, I wish you luck with that!!! Sending you warming hugs through the ether, hope that doesn't cool them down!! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Sorry, I would have gone looking for you earlier but thought maybe you were busy packing. So sorry your gas hasn't arrived, that's very poor, they should be equipped to deal with this weather where you are, the gas is absolutely vital to you. If you are going to rely on DH to feed you, I wish you luck with that!!! Sending you warming hugs through the ether, hope that doesn't cool them down!! xxxxxx


Same from me, lots of warm hugs coming your way xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Im off to bed girls, theres another storm here. I reckon my car and me will be stuck about a week now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Im off to bed girls, theres another storm here. I reckon my car and me will be stuck about a week now.


As long as you're clear by the end of March. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Builders finished for the day and base units are in and electric sockets.
> 
> Ps and it's snowing!


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Back home now safe & sound. It snowed on and off most of the day. Dare I hope for a snow day tomorrow so I can do a good chunk of packing? :sm16: we are doing pretty well now, the end is in sight


Great that you got to and fro safely. Wishing for a snow day for you tomorrow! Also great that you're doing pretty well with your packing! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Have just been tidying up my machine embroidery designs and I seem to have about 45,000. Some may have been duplicated but not many!! :sm12: :sm09: xxx


That's a lot of pattern! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> we are -3


Brrrr! Stay in and stay warm! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> We are at -4 with freezing rain, snow and high winds forecast over night and then more snow throughout the day tomorrow. I am not a happy bunny I want to go and meet June at the Knitting and Stitches show ????


Brrrrr to you, too! So sorry you're getting this nasty weather. Much like what we had for a couple of days last week. We're back up into the mid-40sF but wind and rain forecast for this evening. Sorry your weather is interfering with your outing plans. I had to change a couple of mine last week.

Today is DS's 30th birthday. We've managed to talk to him for a bit. I think he's having a good one. I can't believe he's 30 already! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks June, I wondered where you had all gone. Have caught up on all the new pages but have forgotten half of what I was going to reply to some of them so will try and keep up in future. We had a white-out half an hour ago and now the moon is out. Apparently tomorrow is going to be really bad with a red weather warning on us, i.e. don't go out unless absolutely necessary to can't see our LPG getting here again. If the heat goes off I'm taking to my bed and DH can do everything including feeding me. Cold water is bad enough, cold house, apart from the lounge, is a no-no. Hope I don't lose you all again. xx


We're here for you!!!! I hope your heat stays on. Sending you many warm and comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Bizarrely, when I had my kitchen done, they tiled the empty floor first, then built the kitchen on top!! xxx


Thats how I want mine done, I know those are hidden tiles but I like it to be consistent ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Thats how I want mine done, I know those are hidden tiles but I like it to be consistent ????????


I'm having a vinyl flooring and it's going down before the plinth fronts are fitted to give me a bit more height.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'm having a vinyl flooring and it's going down before the plinth fronts are fitted to give me a bit more height.


Are your working surfaces the normal height or have you lowered them? xx


----------



## binkbrice

It's raining here again today and the


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Are your working surfaces the normal height or have you lowered them? xx


Low as they can go. Can't cope with full height. How you doing?


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I'm having a vinyl flooring and it's going down before the plinth fronts are fitted to give me a bit more height.


Good plan! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Good plan! xxxooo


Hi Pam. How's it with you. Temp is down to -6c here. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Low as they can go. Can't cope with full height. How you doing?


Not a good time to ask, buyer is the biggest p.i.t.a I've ever met. He came the other afternoon and asked about the planning permission to convert the adjoining garage. DH went to get the plans then realised they had all gone to the solicitor. Buyer e-mails our estate agent today asking whether we had found the 'misplaced' plans or has the solicitor got them? He was sat there when I said they had gone. His brain cell must be awfully lonely in his head. Well you did ask. xx :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a good time to ask, buyer is the biggest p.i.t.a I've ever met. He came the other afternoon and asked about the planning permission to convert the adjoining garage. DH went to get the plans then realised they had all gone to the solicitor. Buyer e-mails our estate agent today asking whether we had found the 'misplaced' plans or has the solicitor got them? He was sat there when I said they had gone. His brain cell must be awfully lonely in his head. Well you did ask. xx :sm09: :sm12:


Sorry to hear he is being such an a..e! You vent away if it helps. Soothing hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

My fur rug


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> It's raining here again today and the


Nice colour xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> My fur rug


In this weather I envy his lifestyle. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Low as they can go. Can't cope with full height. How you doing?


The first time I had cupboards made I had them made 2 inches taller. In our new home I had them 3 inches taller. It is great to have custom built cabinets the height we need them.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> In this weather I envy his lifestyle. xx


He made a quick loo dash around 9 pm. Other than that he's been in all afternoon. Mind you it's been snowing since then. Forecast says we could get up to 20 cm.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> He made a quick loo dash around 9 pm. Other than that he's been in all afternoon. Mind you it's been snowing since then. Forecast says we could get up to 20 cm.


We've had severe weather warnings here, not to go out unless vitally necessary and temperatures down to -11C, it had to happen when I've been running my freezer down. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> We've had severe weather warnings here, not to go out unless vitally necessary and temperatures down to -11C, it had to happen when I've been running my freezer down. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Same here but I did put some meals in the freezer because of the kitchen.


----------



## binkbrice

binkbrice said:


> It's raining here again today and the


Temp is in the 50's


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam. How's it with you. Temp is down to -6c here. Xx


Hi Josephine. All's good here. Still in that waiting mode, but keeping busy. Your temps are so chilly! We are finally getting a bit warmer and, unfortunately, wetter, but at least it's not snow -- had enough of that last week. So glad your kitchen project is coming along so well. It's going to look great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a good time to ask, buyer is the biggest p.i.t.a I've ever met. He came the other afternoon and asked about the planning permission to convert the adjoining garage. DH went to get the plans then realised they had all gone to the solicitor. Buyer e-mails our estate agent today asking whether we had found the 'misplaced' plans or has the solicitor got them? He was sat there when I said they had gone. His brain cell must be awfully lonely in his head. Well you did ask. xx :sm09: :sm12:


What a pita indeed! Would be so frustrating to be working with him. Hang in there! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> My fur rug


Nice and toasty!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> My fur rug


I could use a fur rug about right now I'm freezing and it's not that cold outside!


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Great that you got to and fro safely. Wishing for a snow day for you tomorrow! Also great that you're doing pretty well with your packing! xxxooo


It looks like trains are running so far! 
And packing last night I did about 15 minutes and couldn't do more. I was so tired and ratty. I can't continue getting home from work, cooking and then packing for much longer. And I know I won't have to for much longer...


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Brrrrr to you, too! So sorry you're getting this nasty weather. Much like what we had for a couple of days last week. We're back up into the mid-40sF but wind and rain forecast for this evening. Sorry your weather is interfering with your outing plans. I had to change a couple of mine last week.
> 
> Today is DS's 30th birthday. We've managed to talk to him for a bit. I think he's having a good one. I can't believe he's 30 already! xxxooo


Happy birthday to your DS. So in two years he will have a 'real' birthday :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> We're here for you!!!! I hope your heat stays on. Sending you many warm and comforting hugs! xxxooo


From me too.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I went out in the snow in my flip-flops.


Me too!!????????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you June for the scarf which I cut in half and made a pair of arm warmers xxxx


Brilliant????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Builders finished for the day and base units are in and electric sockets.
> 
> Ps and it's snowing!


Wow it's really coming together nicely.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Haha!! I see both of us lying in the snow, laughing until it hurts!! xxxx
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I can see that too! Thank goodness for me silky boxers!! At least when i fall it won't be a full moon ! Ahahaaaa
????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Im off to bed girls, theres another storm here. I reckon my car and me will be stuck about a week now.


So long as your tucked in safe till it's past. ????xoxo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Low as they can go. Can't cope with full height. How you doing?


I made them lower the upper cabinets and i still need a stool. 
Dh's friend that helped us do alot of the work a few years back, convinced him to raise the bathroom sink so he wouldn't have to stoop over the sink.

HIS FRIEND IS LIKE 8 FOOT 10 FOOT 7 !!! 
we don't have to stoop !! Dh is not even 6' tall. It was finished before i knew about it so.. .. I can barely lean over my sink in the bathroom. 
I still love it though.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope it works for everyone.


Thank you Mav, it has worked for me!


----------



## linkan

Hello mJ ???? i was just checking in before trying to sleep. Hope your day is going well.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I won't be retiring for a few years yet, but from what I hear on here, you all are busier since you retired!!


If I am busier than when I was working, and I really don't know how I ever had any time to fit any work into my day, with the other stuff I was doing! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. There is a squirrel chasing the robins away. (Did you know that squirrels will eat birds, if they can catch them. Yuck, they really ARE tree rats.)
> Everyone have a great day!!!!


Well they are rodents, I think - I am not really sure about that, but I do know that we don't have them here! I think they are quite cute, especially when one sees a tiny baby squirrel that has been adopt by a mother cat ...... it is so funny, and cute, seeing her trying to keep track of such a fast moving baby!????


----------



## PurpleFi

Just woke up to a blizzard. Guess I won't be meeting June today????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> How lovely to hear the birds singing, Spring really _must_ be on it's way!!


I love hearing bird song, there are lots of birds around my place - and not only the birds that sing beautifully, I love hearing the crows, when they are all calling out to the rest of the birds in the flock, but we have a lot of different parrots in our area, and the also call out to each other, while they are flying around, but they usually fly in pairs, and so call out to their partner!
We also have some wonderful song birds here, but I don't know what the birds are actually called. ????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Be safe nitzi !
> They use a salt water solution on the roads here. Mostly because we get more freezing rain than snow . But, the world grinds to a halt if we get an inch of snow and everyone forgets how to drive. People flock to the grocery to stock up on milk and bread. I don't exactly get that one. But i swear milk is the first thing they run out of right before a big storm.
> Loving your shawl.. It's so pretty.


As we don't have snow in this region; for some unknown reason, whenever we have a *scheduled* Public Holiday the shops are packed with people stocking up on anything and everything. Our food shops only ever shut on 2 days each year - Good Friday and Christmas Day! The shops would always be open in time for anybodies regular shopping day! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Have just been tidying up my machine embroidery designs and I seem to have about 45,000. Some may have been duplicated but not many!! :sm12: :sm09: xxx


I began tidying my sewing room today, by trying to complete one of my projects, but I didn't get to finish it, so I will be continuing to do a bit of sewing each day; until it gets done! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Brrrrr to you, too! So sorry you're getting this nasty weather. Much like what we had for a couple of days last week. We're back up into the mid-40sF but wind and rain forecast for this evening. Sorry your weather is interfering with your outing plans. I had to change a couple of mine last week.
> 
> Today is DS's 30th birthday. We've managed to talk to him for a bit. I think he's having a good one. I can't believe he's 30 already! xxxooo


It comes around very quickly, doesn't it? I am amazed that 2 of my dd's are in their 40's now, and that is so hard to believe sometimes as I really don't feel as if I have reached the age, to have children of that age! ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Hello mJ ???? i was just checking in before trying to sleep. Hope your day is going well.


Hi CD, I have had a great day, did a bit of sewing, then a bit of another craft called 'diamond painting', which is similar to mosaic but used in making pictures with tiny little acrylic diamonds. It is quite easy to do, and if I was sitting at a table it probably wouldn't take long to do!

I have almost finished catching up here, then I will do some more of my jacket, so it gets finished! I hope it doesn't take me too long, cos I am heartily sick of knitting it and want to make something else now! ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Just woke up to a blizzard. Guess I won't be meeting June today????


Yes, we had that reported on our news earlier today. I don't think it is going to be a very good day for going anywhere today! Despite that, I hope you have a good day. xoxoxo

I am going to watch a show about puppies and kittens now! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> What a pita indeed! Would be so frustrating to be working with him. Hang in there! xxxooo


Probably why he is divorced. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Just woke up to a blizzard. Guess I won't be meeting June today????


Us too and absolutely freezing, sorry you might not be able to make your meet up with June but definitely a stay in and keep warm day. I bet Bentley doesn't stray far today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very grey and snowy Surrey. Spoke to June this morning and we have decided not to go to the Knitting and Stitching Show, although the trains are sort of running more snow is predicted here today and getting back might be a problem, also it is very slippery walking anywhere and we don't want to risk falling. We will have another think about maybe going tomorrow, but for the moment I am going to stay by the fire with Bentley.

Fortunately the electrician and the builder have made it and are hard at work in the kitchen, the spotlights are already in place.

The gks schools are closed and so is my DDs so the whole family is at home.

Stay safe and warm everyone. xxx (Judi stay cool)


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Us too and absolutely freezing, sorry you might not be able to make your meet up with June but definitely a stay in and keep warm day. I bet Bentley doesn't stray far today. xx


Hope you keep warm. Bentley is a woose of the first order and does not like the snow at all. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Buddha with a snowy topknot.....


----------



## PurpleFi

Bentley's made a quick loo dash...


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley's made a quick loo dash...


Big softy, :sm09: unlike the cat across the road who is out in all weathers even the snow judging by the paw prints on our drive. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Big softy, :sm09: unlike the cat across the road who is out in all weathers even the snow judging by the paw prints on our drive. xx


He is now curled up on the windowsill above the radiator. Hope you are warm. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a very snowy London! We also have very strong gusts of freezing wind, which is blowing snow all over the place and a temperature of -1.8'C!! So...you may already have heard from the lady herself but Mrs P and I have reluctantly decided that we will not go to the Knitting and Sewing show in central London today :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: It is open for 3 more days but tomorrow is going to be worse and I am already booked for Saturday and Sunday. Hey ho!!

Against my advice, DH has been out for his newspaper and is now looking out the window, singing It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like Christmas! :sm16: 

So II guess it will be another crafting day today, what a shame!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Hope everyone is well and happy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Brrrrr to you, too! So sorry you're getting this nasty weather. Much like what we had for a couple of days last week. We're back up into the mid-40sF but wind and rain forecast for this evening. Sorry your weather is interfering with your outing plans. I had to change a couple of mine last week.
> 
> Today is DS's 30th birthday. We've managed to talk to him for a bit. I think he's having a good one. I can't believe he's 30 already! xxxooo


A very happy birthday to Mr C!! x


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> It's raining here again today and the


Lovely!! I think that's the one I have made three times now, quite easy but gets a bit boring, going round and round and........!! I see a Contigo cup, still use mine all the time!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a good time to ask, buyer is the biggest p.i.t.a I've ever met. He came the other afternoon and asked about the planning permission to convert the adjoining garage. DH went to get the plans then realised they had all gone to the solicitor. Buyer e-mails our estate agent today asking whether we had found the 'misplaced' plans or has the solicitor got them? He was sat there when I said they had gone. His brain cell must be awfully lonely in his head. Well you did ask. xx :sm09: :sm12:


You can't believe it, can you?!! Perhaps you should ask him to bring his carer next time!!!xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> He is now curled up on the windowsill above the radiator. Hope you are warm. xxx


Not very. xx :sm25:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> My fur rug


Lovely, looks almost real!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The first time I had cupboards made I had them made 2 inches taller. In our new home I had them 3 inches taller. It is great to have custom built cabinets the height we need them.


Although I am little, I have mine at normal height or my back would ache after a very short while!! To each, his own!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We've had severe weather warnings here, not to go out unless vitally necessary and temperatures down to -11C, it had to happen when I've been running my freezer down. xx :sm16: :sm16:


...and when you are short of fuel! Is there no way someone can get an emergency supply out to you, you _are_ both pensioners!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> It looks like trains are running so far!
> And packing last night I did about 15 minutes and couldn't do more. I was so tired and ratty. I can't continue getting home from work, cooking and then packing for much longer. And I know I won't have to for much longer...


No, because eventually, you will run out of stuff to pack!! I can quite understand that trying to do it all is getting a bit much and I assume your school is open today? Dang!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I can see that too! Thank goodness for me silky boxers!! At least when i fall it won't be a full moon ! Ahahaaaa
> ????


Snitter!!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very snowy London! We also have very strong gusts of freezing wind, which is blowing snow all over the place and a temperature of -1.8'C!! So...you may already have heard from the lady herself but Mrs P and I have reluctantly decided that we will not go to the Knitting and Sewing show in central London today :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: It is open for 3 more days but tomorrow is going to be worse and I am already booked for Saturday and Sunday. Hey ho!!
> 
> Against my advice, DH has been out for his newspaper and is now looking out the window, singing It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like Christmas! :sm16:
> 
> So II guess it will be another crafting day today, what a shame!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Hope everyone is well and happy!! xxxx


Missing meeting you but best be safe and warm. DH sounds like a happy bunny xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very snowy London! We also have very strong gusts of freezing wind, which is blowing snow all over the place and a temperature of -1.8'C!! So...you may already have heard from the lady herself but Mrs P and I have reluctantly decided that we will not go to the Knitting and Sewing show in central London today :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: It is open for 3 more days but tomorrow is going to be worse and I am already booked for Saturday and Sunday. Hey ho!!
> 
> Against my advice, DH has been out for his newspaper and is now looking out the window, singing It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like Christmas! :sm16:
> 
> So II guess it will be another crafting day today, what a shame!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Hope everyone is well and happy!! xxxx


My DH has actually not tried to go for his paper, he has got the logs in and I think that put him off going out again. Shame about your meet-up but better to stay in the warm, it wa supposed to be -11C here in the night, don't think it's much more now. My yarn order has been delayed by the weather so trying an 1898 hat in 4 ply. This house is getting colder and colder as we turn the thermostat down to save gas, still not sign of it. Have a crafty day. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> A very happy birthday to Mr C!! x


And from me too xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Lovely, looks almost real!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Snd it stays warm too. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> ...and when you are short of fuel! Is there no way someone can get an emergency supply out to you, you _are_ both pensioners!!! xxxx


DH is so complacent about it although he did try and ring them this morning and was 24th in the queue, and yes I would have played the age card from the start but oh no not him. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I made them lower the upper cabinets and i still need a stool.
> Dh's friend that helped us do alot of the work a few years back, convinced him to raise the bathroom sink so he wouldn't have to stoop over the sink.
> 
> HIS FRIEND IS LIKE 8 FOOT 10 FOOT 7 !!!
> we don't have to stoop !! Dh is not even 6' tall. It was finished before i knew about it so.. .. I can barely lean over my sink in the bathroom.
> I still love it though.


Everybody that has done work for us has been tall - and thoughtless! Shower is really too high for me, mirrors have been put up so I can just see the top of my head and, yes, washbasins that are too high!!! I have to use my mums old grabber stick to get stuff out of my kitchen wall cabinets because I was at work when they were installed and DH thought they were fine :sm22: :sm25: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> My DH has actually not tried to go for his paper, he has got the logs in and I think that put him off going out again. Shame about your meet-up but better to stay in the warm, it wa supposed to be -11C here in the night, don't think it's much more now. My yarn order has been delayed by the weather so trying an 1898 hat in 4 ply. This house is getting colder and colder as we turn the thermostat down to save gas, still not sign of it. Have a crafty day. xxxx


Warm hugs coming your way. Wish I could do more to help xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> As we don't have snow in this region; for some unknown reason, whenever we have a *scheduled* Public Holiday the shops are packed with people stocking up on anything and everything. Our food shops only ever shut on 2 days each year - Good Friday and Christmas Day! The shops would always be open in time for anybodies regular shopping day! ????????????


I think it's more that people are worried that fresh supplies may not be able to get to the shops in the snow so they go and grab what they can before it runs out!! :sm16: :sm22:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Buddha with a snowy topknot.....


Looks like a bride!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Missing meeting you but best be safe and warm. DH sounds like a happy bunny xxx


I think he's happy because he didn't fall over, he knows I would have laughed at him!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Missing you too, I guess you are going to have to drink that pomegranate juice all on your own!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My DH has actually not tried to go for his paper, he has got the logs in and I think that put him off going out again. Shame about your meet-up but better to stay in the warm, it wa supposed to be -11C here in the night, don't think it's much more now. My yarn order has been delayed by the weather so trying an 1898 hat in 4 ply. This house is getting colder and colder as we turn the thermostat down to save gas, still not sign of it. Have a crafty day. xxxx


Oh bless you, I bet you are wearing everything from your wardrobe?!! Not sure about your area but things are supposed to improve greatly after the weekend so keep hanging in there!! Warm hugs coming at you again!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> DH is so complacent about it although he did try and ring them this morning and was 24th in the queue, and yes I would have played the age card from the start but oh no not him. xxxx


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I think he's happy because he didn't fall over, he knows I would have laughed at him!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Missing you too, I guess you are going to have to drink that pomegranate juice all on your own!!xxxx


Guess I'll have too, but I can always get more????


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> It looks like trains are running so far!
> And packing last night I did about 15 minutes and couldn't do more. I was so tired and ratty. I can't continue getting home from work, cooking and then packing for much longer. And I know I won't have to for much longer...


Sorry there is so much for you to do right now. I think there would be a lot of take out meals or sandwiches in my future to conserve my energy.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Guess I'll have too, but I can always get more????


 :sm24:


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very grey and snowy Surrey. Spoke to June this morning and we have decided not to go to the Knitting and Stitching Show, although the trains are sort of running more snow is predicted here today and getting back might be a problem, also it is very slippery walking anywhere and we don't want to risk falling. We will have another think about maybe going tomorrow, but for the moment I am going to stay by the fire with Bentley.
> 
> Fortunately the electrician and the builder have made it and are hard at work in the kitchen, the spotlights are already in place.
> 
> The gks schools are closed and so is my DDs so the whole family is at home.
> 
> Stay safe and warm everyone. xxx (Judi stay cool)


Morning. I think you made a wise decision to stay home. Hope you and Bentley enjoy your cozy fireside day.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very snowy London! We also have very strong gusts of freezing wind, which is blowing snow all over the place and a temperature of -1.8'C!! So...you may already have heard from the lady herself but Mrs P and I have reluctantly decided that we will not go to the Knitting and Sewing show in central London today :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: It is open for 3 more days but tomorrow is going to be worse and I am already booked for Saturday and Sunday. Hey ho!!
> 
> Against my advice, DH has been out for his newspaper and is now looking out the window, singing It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like Christmas! :sm16:
> 
> So II guess it will be another crafting day today, what a shame!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Hope everyone is well and happy!! xxxx


Morning. Sorry it is snowing, blowing, and freezing. Some wise ladies have been telling me to hang in there that spring will be here soon.


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Mav! :sm02: xxxooo


Thanks from me too .


----------



## London Girl

Just found this on the main forum, yes, I am reading it all today! I thought Bentley would really appreciate one of these from Mrs P!!

https://www.boredpanda.com/my-felted-world/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=wimp


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Builders finished for the day and base units are in and electric sockets.
> 
> Ps and it's snowing!


Looking good! Lots of white stuff laying around here too


----------



## grandma susan

Morning (just) girls. I think I'm snowed in! I havent gone out to feed the birds today. Its all drifted and is up to the top of my garden wall which is about 2ft. To be honest, on the flat still looks about 6". I want to go in the shower but Im warming up the bathroom hahaha. I see Emma has joined us. Well Ive got to say, Im not fussy, storm or no storm. I might have to watch tv this afternoon again. Im having soup for lunch, then I,m down to 1 breadbun!!!!! Ive got plenty other food in, im just a little marooned !! Cant see me getting out for a week or so.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Bizarrely, when I had my kitchen done, they tiled the empty floor first, then built the kitchen on top!! xxx


It's easier that way for them


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Tree Rat!!!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I like squirrels in the park but not in my garden. Caught one eating flower buds off my Camilia the other day. Grerr


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning (just) girls. I think I'm snowed in! I havent gone out to feed the birds today. Its all drifted and is up to the top of my garden wall which is about 2ft. To be honest, on the flat still looks about 6". I want to go in the shower but Im warming up the bathroom hahaha. I see Emma has joined us. Well Ive got to say, Im not fussy, storm or no storm. I might have to watch tv this afternoon again. Im having soup for lunch, then I,m down to 1 breadbun!!!!! Ive got plenty other food in, im just a little marooned !! Cant see me getting out for a week or so.


Same here, freezing cold and windy although the snow doesn't seem to be settling much, and apparently worse to come. We're OK for bread but potatoes are looking a bit short. Try and stay warm which we are struggling to do and just sit it out in front of the TV. xx


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Im off to bed girls, theres another storm here. I reckon my car and me will be stuck about a week now.


Keep warm. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

just thinking!!! how awful would it be if we were on our break together and we got snowed in like this and couldnt go out and had to do our own thing????? would be terrible wouldnt it, especially when no one could get to us and we had a cupboard full of food and yarn and wine for certain girls,,,, just saying.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Thanks from me too .


Glad you found us.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Low as they can go. Can't cope with full height. How you doing?


When we had our kitchen I came home to find my built in oven about 8" higher than it should have been. It's a great place for us as we are all tall, would be no good for a short person!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning (just) girls. I think I'm snowed in! I havent gone out to feed the birds today. Its all drifted and is up to the top of my garden wall which is about 2ft. To be honest, on the flat still looks about 6". I want to go in the shower but Im warming up the bathroom hahaha. I see Emma has joined us. Well Ive got to say, Im not fussy, storm or no storm. I might have to watch tv this afternoon again. Im having soup for lunch, then I,m down to 1 breadbun!!!!! Ive got plenty other food in, im just a little marooned !! Cant see me getting out for a week or so.


Best not risk it love, glad you have plenty of food in though! Stay warm and safe, I too shall be watching TV while I knit today!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Same here, freezing cold and windy although the snow doesn't seem to be settling much, and apparently worse to come. We're OK for bread but potatoes are looking a bit short. Try and stay warm which we are struggling to do and just sit it out in front of the TV. xx


Have you thought of putting your dressing gown on over your clothes? Just a thought!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:55 am EST and -1'C (30'F). Blue skies, but rain forecast for this evening that will turn into *snow* overnight. But it won't last, our temperature is going up above freezing on Saturday.
I found something out about lifelines last night. If you have an inch or so on one side and several inches of lifeline hanging out past your work on the other, don't try pulling it back through the work. I did that and as soon as I lay the work flat the lifeline jumped about an inch inside the work!!! :sm06: And now the edge stitches are not protected. So I quickly put in a new lifeline on my current work. Leave the lifelines alone. :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> just thinking!!! how awful would it be if we were on our break together and we got snowed in like this and couldnt go out and had to do our own thing????? would be terrible wouldnt it, especially when no one could get to us and we had a cupboard full of food and yarn and wine for certain girls,,,, just saying.


Yeah, we'd just have to sit and chat, knit, eat and drink wouldn't we? How awful!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:55 am EST and -1'C (30'F). Blue skies, but rain forecast for this evening that will turn into *snow* overnight. But it won't last, our temperature is going up above freezing on Saturday.
> I found something out about lifelines last night. If you have an inch or so on one side and several inches of lifeline hanging out past your work on the other, don't try pulling it back through the work. I did that and as soon as I lay the work flat the lifeline jumped about an inch inside the work!!! :sm06: And now the edge stitches are not protected. So I quickly put in a new lifeline on my current work. Leave the lifelines alone. :sm24:


Oops!! Glad you were able to get that back!!! And Good morning!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Have you thought of putting your dressing gown on over your clothes? Just a thought!! xxxx


If you have jogging pants, put them on over your regular pants. Jogging pants are stretchy. You can also put hose or nylons on under your pants. They're somewhat uncomfortable, but they do keep you warmer.
I have longjohns with blue stars on them. No you cannot have a picture. :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> If you have jogging pants, put them on over your regular pants. Jogging pants are stretchy. You can also put hose or nylons on under your pants. They're somewhat uncomfortable, but they do keep you warmer.
> I have longjohns with blue stars on them. No you cannot have a picture. :sm01:


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: I agree! I bought some heavy but smart winter trousers but they are polyester and have no warmth in them but with leggings underneath, they are wonderfully warm, just have to remember how many layers you are wearing when you visit the bathroom though!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm06: xxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Yeah, we'd just have to sit and chat, knit, eat and drink wouldn't we? How awful!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I bet we wouldn't get bored!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I bet we wouldn't get bored!


I wonder whether our knitting fingers or our talking jaws would get sore first!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: I agree! I bought some heavy but smart winter trousers but they are polyester and have no warmth in them but with leggings underneath, they are wonderfully warm, just have to remember how many layers you are wearing when you visit the bathroom though!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm06: xxx


Oh yes, when you have to remove half your clothing to go to the bathroom, I'm thinking the old style long johns with the back flap are not such a bad idea!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Morning (just) girls. I think I'm snowed in! I havent gone out to feed the birds today. Its all drifted and is up to the top of my garden wall which is about 2ft. To be honest, on the flat still looks about 6". I want to go in the shower but Im warming up the bathroom hahaha. I see Emma has joined us. Well Ive got to say, Im not fussy, storm or no storm. I might have to watch tv this afternoon again. Im having soup for lunch, then I,m down to 1 breadbun!!!!! Ive got plenty other food in, im just a little marooned !! Cant see me getting out for a week or so.


Please take care.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I wonder whether our knitting fingers or our talking jaws would get sore first!! xx


????????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I wonder whether our knitting fingers or our talking jaws would get sore first!! xx


I don't remember the talking stopping when we were in Vancouver, except when we were asleep. The knitting did get put down when food was put on the table. So I'd say jaws first! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I don't remember the talking stopping when we were in Vancouver, except when we were asleep. The knitting did get put down when food was put on the table. So I'd say jaws first! xx


 :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> just thinking!!! how awful would it be if we were on our break together and we got snowed in like this and couldnt go out and had to do our own thing????? would be terrible wouldnt it, especially when no one could get to us and we had a cupboard full of food and yarn and wine for certain girls,,,, just saying.


I'd love to be snowed in with all of you, especially if the cupboard was full of food and wine.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Same here, freezing cold and windy although the snow doesn't seem to be settling much, and apparently worse to come. We're OK for bread but potatoes are looking a bit short. Try and stay warm which we are struggling to do and just sit it out in front of the TV. xx


Time for some bread pudding?


----------



## LondonChris

Caught up! Had a busy couple of days. Yesterday I had to go to hospital, DH came with me. I was picked up by an ambulance, a huge charming driver knocked at our door & together walked in the snow to the bus. It was freezing inside, by the way it was 7.10 & snowing hard. We had to collect another lady, we eventually got to my app at 10.30! I was very late, I have never felt so cold in my life. The dr I saw was worried I was so cold. I warmed up eventually & we got home quicker. Oscar had had a fun Snow Day.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I like squirrels in the park but not in my garden. Caught one eating flower buds off my Camilia the other day. Grerr


I got annoyed with them emptying the bird feeders of sunflower seeds just to bury them in the back yard. Until I saw them digging through the snow and coming up with those same sunflower seeds. It's the bunnies who eat all the flowers here.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning (just) girls. I think I'm snowed in! I havent gone out to feed the birds today. Its all drifted and is up to the top of my garden wall which is about 2ft. To be honest, on the flat still looks about 6". I want to go in the shower but Im warming up the bathroom hahaha. I see Emma has joined us. Well Ive got to say, Im not fussy, storm or no storm. I might have to watch tv this afternoon again. Im having soup for lunch, then I,m down to 1 breadbun!!!!! Ive got plenty other food in, im just a little marooned !! Cant see me getting out for a week or so.


Keep talking on here. We'll keep you company, if somewhat delayed in conversation.
So long as you have enough food, then stay in. Anyone who wants to come see you can dig their own path in.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Just found this on the main forum, yes, I am reading it all today! I thought Bentley would really appreciate one of these from Mrs P!!
> 
> https://www.boredpanda.com/my-felted-world/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=wimp


My kitties had a simpler version of these, not so pretty. They decided it was great to jump on while one of the other kitties was inside. It's currently sitting with the roof caved in. Which is probably better. :sm17: 
Those ones are really pretty.


----------



## LondonChris

My DD & her boys stayed here last night, her place is so so cold, she only has a couple of electric fires. They are still here & according to O they are here tonight. I must say being woken up with cuddles from O was very nice. 
O was supposed to have dress up day at school today, good thing he hasn’t gone in as the costume isn’t finished yet, I was much too tired yesterday. I’m off to find food to warm them up, my DD is fast asleep on the sofa, catching up with some much needed sleep. Everyone keep warm. Sorry Purple & Londy didn’t get their meet up.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Just found this on the main forum, yes, I am reading it all today! I thought Bentley would really appreciate one of these from Mrs P!!
> 
> https://www.boredpanda.com/my-felted-world/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=wimp


When you're done with the main forum on KP, try this
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/ends/3347814/3726-3750#3727

It's great for hours of reading.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry it is snowing, blowing, and freezing. Some wise ladies have been telling me to hang in there that spring will be here soon.


Hang in there, we were told that the temperature will be going up after the snow, so it won't last long. The robins keep telling me that spring is close.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I think it's more that people are worried that fresh supplies may not be able to get to the shops in the snow so they go and grab what they can before it runs out!! :sm16: :sm22:


It's also annoying that stores don't keep any inventory anymore. They have just enough to do almost a weeks worth of shopping. The day before the supply trucks arrive, a lot of stuff is missing from the shelves. So when the trucks can't get through, the shelves stay empty. :sm14:
Which is why I buy a lot of canned goods that can stay in the basement. If I have too, I can last about 2 weeks with what is down there.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Everybody that has done work for us has been tall - and thoughtless! Shower is really too high for me, mirrors have been put up so I can just see the top of my head and, yes, washbasins that are too high!!! I have to use my mums old grabber stick to get stuff out of my kitchen wall cabinets because I was at work when they were installed and DH thought they were fine :sm22: :sm25: :sm16:


We put in our own kitchen cabinets, so they are the right size for DD and me, since we do the cooking. They are an inch too tall for mum and she can't reach anything in the top cabinets, so everything that she would look for is in lower cabinets. We do have a folding step stool with a grab bar for things at the top of the closet.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> My DD & her boys stayed here last night, her place is so so cold, she only has a couple of electric fires. They are still here & according to O they are here tonight. I must say being woken up with cuddles from O was very nice.
> O was supposed to have dress up day at school today, good thing he hasn't gone in as the costume isn't finished yet, I was much too tired yesterday. I'm off to find food to warm them up, my DD is fast asleep on the sofa, catching up with some much needed sleep. Everyone keep warm. Sorry Purple & Londy didn't get their meet up.


Did they get a snow day off school? If not, I'm surprised. It sounds like you have more snow than anyone can handle.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> just thinking!!! how awful would it be if we were on our break together and we got snowed in like this and couldnt go out and had to do our own thing????? would be terrible wouldnt it, especially when no one could get to us and we had a cupboard full of food and yarn and wine for certain girls,,,, just saying.


Sounds idyllic xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> My DH has actually not tried to go for his paper, he has got the logs in and I think that put him off going out again. Shame about your meet-up but better to stay in the warm, it wa supposed to be -11C here in the night, don't think it's much more now. My yarn order has been delayed by the weather so trying an 1898 hat in 4 ply. This house is getting colder and colder as we turn the thermostat down to save gas, still not sign of it. Have a crafty day. xxxx


Keep piling on the shawls and blankets. I hope your gas truck shows soon.


----------



## PurpleFi

Drawer fronts going on..


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Have you thought of putting your dressing gown on over your clothes? Just a thought!! xxxx


thats what Ie done the last two days. Its layers that count. Im fine and i hope you are all too.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very snowy London! We also have very strong gusts of freezing wind, which is blowing snow all over the place and a temperature of -1.8'C!! So...you may already have heard from the lady herself but Mrs P and I have reluctantly decided that we will not go to the Knitting and Sewing show in central London today :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: It is open for 3 more days but tomorrow is going to be worse and I am already booked for Saturday and Sunday. Hey ho!!
> 
> Against my advice, DH has been out for his newspaper and is now looking out the window, singing It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like Christmas! :sm16:
> 
> So II guess it will be another crafting day today, what a shame!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Hope everyone is well and happy!! xxxx


Sorry you have to miss the meetup.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> My DD & her boys stayed here last night, her place is so so cold, she only has a couple of electric fires. They are still here & according to O they are here tonight. I must say being woken up with cuddles from O was very nice.
> O was supposed to have dress up day at school today, good thing he hasn't gone in as the costume isn't finished yet, I was much too tired yesterday. I'm off to find food to warm them up, my DD is fast asleep on the sofa, catching up with some much needed sleep. Everyone keep warm. Sorry Purple & Londy didn't get their meet up.


Enjoy your cuddles xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley's made a quick loo dash...


Smart kitty, straight out and straight in.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Bizarrely, when I had my kitchen done, they tiled the empty floor first, then built the kitchen on top!! xxx


That's what I would do, especially under the sink and washing machines.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Hang in there, we were told that the temperature will be going up after the snow, so it won't last long. The robins keep telling me that spring is close.


Luckily the snow missed us last night. Our yard is completely clear of snow and it can stay that way as far as I am concerned. Mr. Wonderful is not up to plowing any more snow. Good thing our grandson lives close enough to put plowing our snow on his list of things to do.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry you have to miss the meetup.


It is a shame and was looking forward to the Show but not worth the risk of going out.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very grey and snowy Surrey. Spoke to June this morning and we have decided not to go to the Knitting and Stitching Show, although the trains are sort of running more snow is predicted here today and getting back might be a problem, also it is very slippery walking anywhere and we don't want to risk falling. We will have another think about maybe going tomorrow, but for the moment I am going to stay by the fire with Bentley.
> 
> Fortunately the electrician and the builder have made it and are hard at work in the kitchen, the spotlights are already in place.
> 
> The gks schools are closed and so is my DDs so the whole family is at home.
> 
> Stay safe and warm everyone. xxx (Judi stay cool)


Send some snow to Judi!


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> You must be the person everyone was talking about in the staffroom :sm23:


How dare they!


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Keep talking on here. We'll keep you company, if somewhat delayed in conversation.
> So long as you have enough food, then stay in. Anyone who wants to come see you can dig their own path in.


hahahaha... john says hell dig me out when they get back from spain. They arent having good weather either.Its a shame when they on holiday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hi CD, I have had a great day, did a bit of sewing, then a bit of another craft called 'diamond painting', which is similar to mosaic but used in making pictures with tiny little acrylic diamonds. It is quite easy to do, and if I was sitting at a table it probably wouldn't take long to do!
> 
> I have almost finished catching up here, then I will do some more of my jacket, so it gets finished! I hope it doesn't take me too long, cos I am heartily sick of knitting it and want to make something else now! ????????


That's interesting and a craft I haven't heard of before.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> If you have jogging pants, put them on over your regular pants. Jogging pants are stretchy. You can also put hose or nylons on under your pants. They're somewhat uncomfortable, but they do keep you warmer.
> I have longjohns with blue stars on them. No you cannot have a picture. :sm01:


Would love it in purple xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It comes around very quickly, doesn't it? I am amazed that 2 of my dd's are in their 40's now, and that is so hard to believe sometimes as I really don't feel as if I have reached the age, to have children of that age! ????????


I was surprised when I became an adult. :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I began tidying my sewing room today, by trying to complete one of my projects, but I didn't get to finish it, so I will be continuing to do a bit of sewing each day; until it gets done! ????????????


I'd love to have a sewing room or craft room. Maybe I could find things then.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Weve just got blizzards and snow gradually rising, with wind. Im feeding my birds so much because they are hungry and theres nowhere for them to eat.The snow is deep.


I'm glad you're looking after the birds. Our 'pet' seagull is used to landing on the flat roof of the landrover, but the car outside yesterday was a modern one with sloping front. It was funny to watch it land at the front and slide gracefully down to the ground. It looked so confused.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Just found this on the main forum, yes, I am reading it all today! I thought Bentley would really appreciate one of these from Mrs P!!
> 
> https://www.boredpanda.com/my-felted-world/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=wimp


Very nice but he'd never use it. Much prefers to be on top of my hotwater bottle on the vedxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I love hearing bird song, there are lots of birds around my place - and not only the birds that sing beautifully, I love hearing the crows, when they are all calling out to the rest of the birds in the flock, but we have a lot of different parrots in our area, and the also call out to each other, while they are flying around, but they usually fly in pairs, and so call out to their partner!
> We also have some wonderful song birds here, but I don't know what the birds are actually called. ????


I can imagine the bird song around you.
Your birds are pretty.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Keep talking on here. We'll keep you company, if somewhat delayed in conversation.
> So long as you have enough food, then stay in. Anyone who wants to come see you can dig their own path in.


I would imagine family may come at the weekend and dig me out and get some shopping. Sue and boys are off today but stephen went in 2 hours later than normal and says the A19 is fine. I live about 300 yards from the road where only I and next door use the down bank to get to it. I dont care....Wots the point? Theres worse things happened to me, but I hope everyone stays safe in the country.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> hahahaha... john says hell dig me out when they get back from spain. They arent having good weather either.Its a shame when they on holiday.


Yes, Spain got snow too!!!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Drawer fronts going on..


oooo nice. honestly


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I don't remember the talking stopping when we were in Vancouver, except when we were asleep. The knitting did get put down when food was put on the table. So I'd say jaws first! xx


Even when we were asleep there was the occasional shout of ELK.!


----------



## nitz8catz

I just heard that the highway has been shut down. It sounds like someone decided to cross a 12 lane highway and was struck by a car. Really?
Also a dumping truck left his bucket up while going under a bridge and got jammed under it. It was a train bridge so now the government train can't go over the bridge until it is inspected, so it's busy out there. 
I'm going to sign off now and try to get to work.
Everyone have a great day, stay warm, except Judi :sm01:


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Brrrrr to you, too! So sorry you're getting this nasty weather. Much like what we had for a couple of days last week. We're back up into the mid-40sF but wind and rain forecast for this evening. Sorry your weather is interfering with your outing plans. I had to change a couple of mine last week.
> 
> Today is DS's 30th birthday. We've managed to talk to him for a bit. I think he's having a good one. I can't believe he's 30 already! xxxooo


Happy birthday Pam's DS.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> oooo nice. honestly


Thanks I like them. Leep warm and snuggly xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Low as they can go. Can't cope with full height. How you doing?


If and when I get a new kitchen I want mine higher. I get a backache using normal height now.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Time for some bread pudding?


OOOOHHH, BREAD PUDDING???!!!! Yes please, all nice and warm with a sugary crust!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'd love to be snowed in with all of you, especially if the cupboard was full of food and wine.


Yeah, we'd love you to be with us too, can't wait till the next time, whenever that is!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> If and when I get a new kitchen I want mine higher. I get a backache using normal height now.


Thats coz you is tall and I,'s not xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Just heard cooker arriving soon????


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> My DD & her boys stayed here last night, her place is so so cold, she only has a couple of electric fires. They are still here & according to O they are here tonight. I must say being woken up with cuddles from O was very nice.
> O was supposed to have dress up day at school today, good thing he hasn't gone in as the costume isn't finished yet, I was much too tired yesterday. I'm off to find food to warm them up, my DD is fast asleep on the sofa, catching up with some much needed sleep. Everyone keep warm. Sorry Purple & Londy didn't get their meet up.


Yes, World Book Day, wasn't it? I'm surprised I've had no call from DD about a costume for Liv, perhaps they don't take part in year 6? x


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> When you're done with the main forum on KP, try this
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/ends/3347814/3726-3750#3727
> 
> It's great for hours of reading.


That looks interesting but the font is a little bit tiny for me to read comfortably, might have a fiddle about and see if I can enlarge it easily, looks like it'd be worth it!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Drawer fronts going on..


Very nice, where's your fridge gone?!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> thats what Ie done the last two days. Its layers that count. Im fine and i hope you are all too.


I'm fine thanks and fairly cosy, wearing my 'slanket' - a blanket with sleeves - over my clothes. Hands are a bit cold though, might have togo and get the fingerless gloves that lovely Trish gave me!!!


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I'd love to have a sewing room or craft room. Maybe I could find things then.


Do not count on it. I can find everything, but there just does not seem to be a great way to store everything. Maybe I do not need so much yarn or so many needle sets.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry you have to miss the meetup.


Not to worry, it's not worth risking life and limb and then not being able to get home again and it's not like I'm low on yarn, fabric and just about everything else!!!


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> It's also annoying that stores don't keep any inventory anymore. They have just enough to do almost a weeks worth of shopping. The day before the supply trucks arrive, a lot of stuff is missing from the shelves. So when the trucks can't get through, the shelves stay empty. :sm14:
> Which is why I buy a lot of canned goods that can stay in the basement. If I have too, I can last about 2 weeks with what is down there.


Years ago if the shelf was empty you could ask an employee to get some from the store room. Nowadays there is no store room. If the shelf is empty there ain't any more in the store.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Even when we were asleep there was the occasional shout of ELK.!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Drawer fronts going on..


Looking better and better.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Years ago if the shelf was empty you could ask an employee to get some from the store room. Nowadays there is no store room. If the shelf is empty there ain't any more in the store.


Yep, that's true here too. I wonder what they keep in the store rooms these days? Illegal immigrants? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Very nice, where's your fridge gone?!!


Over the other side. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> It looks like trains are running so far!
> And packing last night I did about 15 minutes and couldn't do more. I was so tired and ratty. I can't continue getting home from work, cooking and then packing for much longer. And I know I won't have to for much longer...


nearly there.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Just woke up to a blizzard. Guess I won't be meeting June today????


That's a disaster. I hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I began tidying my sewing room today, by trying to complete one of my projects, but I didn't get to finish it, so I will be continuing to do a bit of sewing each day; until it gets done! ????????????


I hope you stick to it. I would most likely get distracted.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> just thinking!!! how awful would it be if we were on our break together and we got snowed in like this and couldnt go out and had to do our own thing????? would be terrible wouldnt it, especially when no one could get to us and we had a cupboard full of food and yarn and wine for certain girls,,,, just saying.


Yes, yes, yes, yes please. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very grey and snowy Surrey. Spoke to June this morning and we have decided not to go to the Knitting and Stitching Show, although the trains are sort of running more snow is predicted here today and getting back might be a problem, also it is very slippery walking anywhere and we don't want to risk falling. We will have another think about maybe going tomorrow, but for the moment I am going to stay by the fire with Bentley.
> 
> Fortunately the electrician and the builder have made it and are hard at work in the kitchen, the spotlights are already in place.
> 
> The gks schools are closed and so is my DDs so the whole family is at home.
> 
> Stay safe and warm everyone. xxx (Judi stay cool)


Our schools are still open as we have no snow ATM. GS Aiden is a happy bunny today. He got the High School place he wanted, with his special friends.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Time for some bread pudding?


Yuck. xx :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Drawer fronts going on..


Very nic! Love the colour


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Everybody that has done work for us has been tall - and thoughtless! Shower is really too high for me, mirrors have been put up so I can just see the top of my head and, yes, washbasins that are too high!!! I have to use my mums old grabber stick to get stuff out of my kitchen wall cabinets because I was at work when they were installed and DH thought they were fine :sm22: :sm25: :sm16:


I have come to the conclusion that fitted cupboards etc should always be designed specifically with the users in mind heightwise, and June and I could never live together!!!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Yep, that's true here too. I wonder what they keep in the store rooms these days? Illegal immigrants? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


We had a store room at one of my work place. Not much stock but very busy at times, usually when my boss was at lunch & one of his assistants, if that room could talk!


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I have come to the conclusion that fitted cupboards etc should always be designed specifically with the users in mind heightwise, and June and I could never live together!!!


We would be fine, you could use my oven, don't think June could!


----------



## LondonChris

I am now going to get my sewing machine out. It’s so cold where I use it I might freeze, never mind good GMs have to please their GSs.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> OOOOHHH, BREAD PUDDING???!!!! Yes please, all nice and warm with a sugary crust!


DH makes lovely bread pudding if we don't eat all the bread.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Thats coz you is tall and I,'s not xxxxx


I am apparently not as tall as I was. I've finally started shrinking. Down to just under 5'9".


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Do not count on it. I can find everything, but there just does not seem to be a great way to store everything. Maybe I do not need so much yarn or so many needle sets.


Hush your mouth. Of course you need it all.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, yes, yes, yes please. xx :sm23: :sm23:


You think it's a nice idea then?


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I am apparently not as tall as I was. I've finally started shrinking. Down to just under 5'9".


Ive shrunk 2 inches.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Our schools are still open as we have no snow ATM. GS Aiden is a happy bunny today. He got the High School place he wanted, with his special friends.


Brilliant news on both counts!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Ive shrunk 2 inches.


I don't want to shrink in height because it puts my BMI up!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I have come to the conclusion that fitted cupboards etc should always be designed specifically with the users in mind heightwise, and June and I could never live together!!!


Oh I don't know, you could have the top cupboards and I could have the bottom ones. I'd have to have my own counter top though - and wash basin - and shower. Ok, it wouldn't work!! xxxx :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> We had a store room at one of my work place. Not much stock but very busy at times, usually when my boss was at lunch & one of his assistants, if that room could talk!


Oh no, you didn't work where I worked, did you??!!! :sm12: :sm06: :sm23: xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Brilliant news on both counts!! xxx


It also means that he and Harley will be at different schools. Awkward for the parents but much better for the boys.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I am apparently not as tall as I was. I've finally started shrinking. Down to just under 5'9".


Trouble is, neither am I, we're shrinking together!!!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh I don't know, you could have the top cupboards and I could have the bottom ones. I'd have to have my own counter top though - and wash basin - and shower. Ok, it wouldn't work!! xxxx :sm14:


We would have to have two of everything.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I don't want to shrink in height because it puts my BMI up!


We'll see if we can stretch you a bit while we're away!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Trouble is, neither am I, we're shrinking together!!!! xxx


It happens I'm afraid.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It also means that he and Harley will be at different schools. Awkward for the parents but much better for the boys.


I agree, that's going to work better for Liv in September too, also, her mum won't be breathing down her neck!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It looks like trains are running so far!
> And packing last night I did about 15 minutes and couldn't do more. I was so tired and ratty. I can't continue getting home from work, cooking and then packing for much longer. And I know I won't have to for much longer...


Sorry your trains are running and you can't stay home. I don't blame you for hitting a wall with all you have on your plate and I'm sure your recent health issues aren't helping with your energy level either. As you say, though, not much longer! Sending many warm and comforting hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday to your DS. So in two years he will have a 'real' birthday :sm09:


Thank you and, yes, he'll see a "real" birthday in 2020. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just woke up to a blizzard. Guess I won't be meeting June today????


I'm sorry! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I agree, that's going to work better for Liv in September too, also, her mum won't be breathing down her neck!!!


Yes, that would be awkward for poor Liv.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> It comes around very quickly, doesn't it? I am amazed that 2 of my dd's are in their 40's now, and that is so hard to believe sometimes as I really don't feel as if I have reached the age, to have children of that age! ????????


I know. I have some nieces and nephews who are in their 40s and upper 30s. One niece will be 48 this year. Amazing to me how quickly the time has gone by. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Probably why he is divorced. xx


Undoubtedly!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very snowy London! We also have very strong gusts of freezing wind, which is blowing snow all over the place and a temperature of -1.8'C!! So...you may already have heard from the lady herself but Mrs P and I have reluctantly decided that we will not go to the Knitting and Sewing show in central London today :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: It is open for 3 more days but tomorrow is going to be worse and I am already booked for Saturday and Sunday. Hey ho!!
> 
> Against my advice, DH has been out for his newspaper and is now looking out the window, singing It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like Christmas! :sm16:
> 
> So II guess it will be another crafting day today, what a shame!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Hope everyone is well and happy!! xxxx


Sorry you two are having to miss your day at the Knitting and Sewing show. Stay in and stay warm are best. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> A very happy birthday to Mr C!! x


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Yes, that would be awkward for poor Liv.


Jake suffers it but I think Liv would bite back!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I don't remember the talking stopping when we were in Vancouver, except when we were asleep. The knitting did get put down when food was put on the table. So I'd say jaws first! xx


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Even when we were asleep there was the occasional shout of ELK.!


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I just heard that the highway has been shut down. It sounds like someone decided to cross a 12 lane highway and was struck by a car. Really?
> Also a dumping truck left his bucket up while going under a bridge and got jammed under it. It was a train bridge so now the government train can't go over the bridge until it is inspected, so it's busy out there.
> I'm going to sign off now and try to get to work.
> Everyone have a great day, stay warm, except Judi :sm01:


Be safe!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Happy birthday Pam's DS.


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yeah, we'd love you to be with us too, can't wait till the next time, whenever that is!! xxx


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's wet and 42F here this morning. I'll be off in about an hour for an early breakfast with a friend. That's about it for my excitement for today. I hope you all stay safe in the weather you're having. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I am apparently not as tall as I was. I've finally started shrinking. Down to just under 5'9".


I'm down to 5'7" now & shrinking probably due to my spine.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> I know. I have some nieces and nephews who are in their 40s and upper 30s. One niece will be 48 this year. Amazing to me how quickly the time has gone by. xxxooo


My DS is 47 this year. xx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Oh no, you didn't work where I worked, did you??!!! :sm12: :sm06: :sm23: xxx


Did you go in the cupboard then?


----------



## PurpleFi

Cooker and hood have arrived and are now in the middle of the hall. Andthat's where they will have to stay for a day or two until we get the floor and units finished.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Hi CD, I have had a great day, did a bit of sewing, then a bit of another craft called 'diamond painting', which is similar to mosaic but used in making pictures with tiny little acrylic diamonds. It is quite easy to do, and if I was sitting at a table it probably wouldn't take long to do!
> 
> I have almost finished catching up here, then I will do some more of my jacket, so it gets finished! I hope it doesn't take me too long, cos I am heartily sick of knitting it and want to make something else now! ????????


I bought dd1 one of those and i have an angel on the bridge one. Having started it yet. Too chaotic and no place to put it while i do it.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> just thinking!!! how awful would it be if we were on our break together and we got snowed in like this and couldnt go out and had to do our own thing????? would be terrible wouldnt it, especially when no one could get to us and we had a cupboard full of food and yarn and wine for certain girls,,,, just saying.


Casserole And slow cooker weather ????

Wouldn't that just be awful! LoL


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I'm fine thanks and fairly cosy, wearing my 'slanket' - a blanket with sleeves - over my clothes. Hands are a bit cold though, might have togo and get the fingerless gloves that lovely Trish gave me!!!


People use those sleeved blankets here... I've always thought a backwards robe in a bigger size would do the same thing lol


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Hush your mouth. Of course you need it all.


I agree with you.
That was very nearly blasphemy. LoL


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> My DS is 47 this year. xx


My DD is 49 in December!!! It's true, I was a child bride!!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Did you go in the cupboard then?


Maybe....... :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Cooker and hood have arrived and are now in the middle of the hall. Andthat's where they will have to stay for a day or two until we get the floor and units finished.


It's like jigsaw puzzle, will be wonderful when all the pieces are in place!!!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley's made a quick loo dash...


Sorry you could not meet up but that is lovely!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> People use those sleeved blankets here... I've always thought a backwards robe in a bigger size would do the same thing lol


You are right but the slanket lives down here so I can grab it when I need it, the robe is upstairs!! When the kids are here, they still like to spread it across the three of us and snuggle up with grandma!!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Lovely!! I think that's the one I have made three times now, quite easy but gets a bit boring, going round and round and........!! I see a Contigo cup, still use mine all the time!! xxxx


It's definitely not boring at the beginning but I will take my time once I get to the round and round part, yes that is my Contigo cup I love it!


----------



## PurpleFi

What with all the snow I forgot to say
HAPPY SAINT DAVID'S DAY


----------



## PurpleFi

Hole cut for sink


----------



## PurpleFi

It's still snowing


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I agree with you.
> That was very nearly blasphemy. LoL


Sorry, I did not know that. I will rush right out and buy more yarn.

:sm01:


----------



## grandma susan

Well. its blowing a gale but not snowing. I think Barney is getting the worst of it this afternoon.


----------



## grandma susan

Well. its blowing a gale but not snowing. I think Barney is getting the worst of it this afternoon.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Well. its blowing a gale but not snowing. I think Barney is getting the worst of it this afternoon.


Ive got a blizzard here. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> We would have to have two of everything.


you have!!! thats why you've got two houses!!


----------



## grandma susan

Ive taken my dressing gown off now, Im feeling warmer. Ive got one of those blanket thingy;s but I prefer a dressing gown.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Just found this on the main forum, yes, I am reading it all today! I thought Bentley would really appreciate one of these from Mrs P!!
> 
> https://www.boredpanda.com/my-felted-world/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=wimp


Those are really cute!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> You think it's a nice idea then?


I'd go with it. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> My DD is 49 in December!!! It's true, I was a child bride!!! :sm23:


My niece (in-law) is 61!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Maybe....... :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Ooooh do I need to know more? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> What with all the snow I forgot to say
> HAPPY SAINT DAVID'S DAY


Thank you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> It's still snowing


And here, not settling but drifting in places. xx


----------



## binkbrice

We have already had a tornado warning this morning and it's past now but more rain coming and it is 62F out so I am staying in so I don't sink out there!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My niece (in-law) is 61!!!!!! xxxx


Ok, you win!!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Its 7pm. Im off to bed with my supper and tv. its better than sitting here on my own. See you tomorrow, Stay safe girls. Purple and londy, watch the weather before you go to the wool fare


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Maybe....... :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Well I hope you didn't get cold!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> My DS is 47 this year. xx


Amazing, isn't it?!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> My DD is 49 in December!!! It's true, I was a child bride!!! :sm23:


Yes, you were! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> What with all the snow I forgot to say
> HAPPY SAINT DAVID'S DAY


Pretty! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hole cut for sink


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Sorry, I did not know that. I will rush right out and buy more yarn.
> 
> :sm01:


Good because that was a close call. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Good because that was a close call. ????


Oh there is life out there, I was beginning to wonder it was so quiet on here this evening. xx


----------



## linkan

This day seems to be dragging on. 
And i don't think I've accomplished a thing. .. I nearly finished ds's girlfriend a headband like the other two but that was last night. I've got about as much energy as a dead fly at the moment. 
Been out of my thyroid meds for a week or two .. Thank goodness payday is tonight.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh there is life out there, I was beginning to wonder it was so quiet on here this evening. xx


Well howdy right back at ya


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Well howdy right back at ya


I was beginning to think I was the only one around, I think everyone in the UK must have gone into hibernation to get away from the weather. Might just join them soon, -8C forecast for tonight, we're just not used to these temperatures. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I was beginning to think I was the only one around, I think everyone in the UK must have gone into hibernation to get away from the weather. Might just join them soon, -8C forecast for tonight, we're just not used to these temperatures. xx


I saw some videos of double decker buses sideways on a hill, not going anywhere.
Our temperature dropped just before I went home. If it precipitates now, it will be snow.
I'm trying to knit a couple of rows on my shawl with each of the cats taking turns in my lap.


----------



## linkan

Here it's been storms, rain,tornados.
But it is getting warmer... But they said that we are going to get more winter like weather soon


----------



## linkan

I saw the movie wonder the other day it was so good.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I saw some videos of double decker buses sideways on a hill, not going anywhere.
> Our temperature dropped just before I went home. If it precipitates now, it will be snow.
> I'm trying to knit a couple of rows on my shawl with each of the cats taking turns in my lap.


I miss my cats.. Dh is allergic but we still always had them. 
Outside in the summer inside in the winter.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> This day seems to be dragging on.
> And i don't think I've accomplished a thing. .. I nearly finished ds's girlfriend a headband like the other two but that was last night. I've got about as much energy as a dead fly at the moment.
> Been out of my thyroid meds for a week or two .. Thank goodness payday is tonight.


That would explain the dead fly energy. Sorry you have to wait that long for your med.


----------



## linkan

Speaking of dh he just got home so I'm gonna get off here and pay attention to him. He's sore and grumpy lol


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> That would explain the dead fly energy. Sorry you have to wait that long for your med.


Dh hadn't been able to work with all the bad weather. Alot of the job sites were just too wet. 
But we're getting back on track. I just need to plan a little better.


----------



## linkan

Night night gals.. Hugs all around!????


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> I was beginning to think I was the only one around, I think everyone in the UK must have gone into hibernation to get away from the weather. Might just join them soon, -8C forecast for tonight, we're just not used to these temperatures. xx


'

I walked outdoors and saw snowflakes. I freaked out and Mr. Wonderful laughed at me. I do not freak out too easily. I just cannot bear to see another snowflake this year.

Worrying about you. Are you warm? Do you have Heat? Is spring ever coming?


----------



## Xiang

All of my kitchen cupboards are the generic size, so they are too low for me, but perfect for DH; which is great as he makes 95% of our meals and also does the dishes the next morning! Good deal, isn't it? ????☺????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Buddha with a snowy topknot.....


The snow looks beautiful, but I hope that ????????????????Spring ???????????????????????? begins in ernest very soon, so that the temperatures will begin to get warmer???? and the cold temperatures leave until next Winter! ❄⚡☁????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I think it's more that people are worried that fresh supplies may not be able to get to the shops in the snow so they go and grab what they can before it runs out!! :sm16: :sm22:


Yes you could be correct there, I hope it all settles down soon, for the sake of everyones wellbeing! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

I truly hope all are staying warm that are not used to this cold weather! I have been busy doing laundry and vacuuming and did not get to knit a stitch today bummer!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> My DH has actually not tried to go for his paper, he has got the logs in and I think that put him off going out again. Shame about your meet-up but better to stay in the warm, it wa supposed to be -11C here in the night, don't think it's much more now. My yarn order has been delayed by the weather so trying an 1898 hat in 4 ply. This house is getting colder and colder as we turn the thermostat down to save gas, still not sign of it. Have a crafty day. xxxx





London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, I bet you are wearing everything from your wardrobe?!! Not sure about your area but things are supposed to improve greatly after the weekend so keep hanging in there!! Warm hugs coming at you again!! xxxx


Oh Jacky, I am so sorry that you have very little warmth, during this severe cold spell! I am betting the same thing as June, and I hope it is having the desired effect. Hopefully this cold spell will be pushed out of your area, and the warm days will come very soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Oh yes, when you have to remove half your clothing to go to the bathroom, I'm thinking the old style long johns with the back flap are not such a bad idea!


One would definitely retain one's body temperature, when minimal skin is exposed! Do any of those, experiencing this unseasonal blizzard conditions, own any clothing made with pure silk? Clothing made of that would be so light, but also have the ability to maintain body temperature, without beginning to feel similar to the Michellan tyre man! Dad had a couple of silk sleeping bags, because he used to get extremely cold, and was unable to maintain his body temperature, and the silk was the only fabric that worked for him! ???? :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Send some snow to Judi!


I would love some, but I dont think it would last long enough to even get halfway to the ground, it would quite probably end up being very cold rain, but it would make our water levels rise to a very good level in the dams, rivers and resevoirs (?spelling) ????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> hahahaha... john says hell dig me out when they get back from spain. They arent having good weather either.Its a shame when they on holiday.


You might be mummified by then, you would have to be given to a museum! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That's interesting and a craft I haven't heard of before.


If you google 'Wish', you should get a site that has huge amounts of different items for sale, at very low prices, covering a range from clothing to electronics. I think this is an Ameican site, but I am not sure!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> '
> 
> I walked outdoors and saw snowflakes. I freaked out and Mr. Wonderful laughed at me. I do not freak out too easily. I just cannot bear to see another snowflake this year.
> 
> Worrying about you. Are you warm? Do you have Heat? Is spring ever coming?


Still managing to run the heat on a low temperature but don't think we will be seeing the gas lorry for a few days, it's still snowing here. At least we've got the log-burner in the lounge and will sleep by it if the heat goes off. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a snowy, blowy Wales. I think we are snowed in, it's strange, our drive is clear but the lane outside has a 3 foot drift across half of it, not sure about the rest of the lane but don't think we will be seeing our gas delivery today. It looks as though Susan and I will need food drops before long as the cupboard is looking a bit bare. Oh well there's always soup. Hope the rest of you in the UK are faring better. Back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from the frozen depths of Surrey. It snowed all day yesterday and more is promised today together with high winds.

June has braved the element and gone to the Knitting and Stitch Show, she can get a bus across London and the roads there are ok.

Mr P has been out and brushed the snow on the patio and a cleared a bit of the garden so Bentley can go out without getting his paws snowy. Do you think my cat is spoilt? Mind you Bentley did appreciate it and made a quick loo dash and is now back in wedged under the radiator. sure what ele 

The builder is here an getting on with the units and we are going to unwrap the cooker later. Not sure what else is on the cards for today. YesterdayI did a lot of tidying up in my craft room. I might even go up there and play..

Happy Friday everyone, stay safe. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a snowy, blowy Wales. I think we are snowed in, it's strange, our drive is clear but the lane outside has a 3 foot drift across half of it, not sure about the rest of the lane but don't think we will be seeing our gas delivery today. It looks as though Susan and I will need food drops before long as the cupboard is looking a bit bare. Oh well there's always soup. Hope the rest of you in the UK are faring better. Back later. xx


Morning. Soup in front of the fire sounds romantic, I suppose if one is forced to do that it loses it appeal. Hoping thing straighten out for you quickly.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> This day seems to be dragging on.
> And i don't think I've accomplished a thing. .. I nearly finished ds's girlfriend a headband like the other two but that was last night. I've got about as much energy as a dead fly at the moment.
> Been out of my thyroid meds for a week or two .. Thank goodness payday is tonight.


Hope the meds put you right back on top really quickly!! Xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from the frozen depths of Surrey. It snowed all day yesterday and more is promised today together with high winds.
> 
> June has braved the element and gone to the Knitting and Stitch Show, she can get a bus across London and the roads there are ok.
> 
> Mr P has been out and brushed the snow on the patio and a cleared a bit of the garden so Bentley can go out without getting his paws snowy. Do you think my cat is spoilt? Mind you Bentley did appreciate it and made a quick loo dash and is now back in wedged under the radiator. sure what ele
> 
> The builder is here an getting on with the units and we are going to unwrap the cooker later. Not sure what else is on the cards for today. YesterdayI did a lot of tidying up in my craft room. I might even go up there and play..
> 
> Happy Friday everyone, stay safe. xx


Morning. Sorry you are having such nasty weather. Snow is bad enough without the cold and wind. Glad the builder made it and is busy making you a beautiful useful kitchen.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a snowy, blowy Wales. I think we are snowed in, it's strange, our drive is clear but the lane outside has a 3 foot drift across half of it, not sure about the rest of the lane but don't think we will be seeing our gas delivery today. It looks as though Susan and I will need food drops before long as the cupboard is looking a bit bare. Oh well there's always soup. Hope the rest of you in the UK are faring better. Back later. xx


Hope the snow clears soon, we are forecast more today and South West trains have just sent an email saying DO NOT TRAVEL TODAY so I'm glad I didn't resist and go and try and meet June although I really want to go but must be sensible which is definitely not in my nature. If things improve by Sunday I may try and go then, but will have to wait and see.

Lots of warm hugs coming your way. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry you are having such nasty weather. Snow is bad enough without the cold and wind. Glad the builder made it and is busy making you a beautiful useful kitchen.


Thanks Jinx, the builder is really getting on and the kitchen is shaping up nicely. Will try and post a few photos. How are you today? Keep warm. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Still managing to run the heat on a low temperature but don't think we will be seeing the gas lorry for a few days, it's still snowing here. At least we've got the log-burner in the lounge and will sleep by it if the heat goes off. xx


So glad you have that, bet you're happy that you split all those logs now!! According to the headlines in the paper today, the whole country is running out of gas! All witty comments gratefully received!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jinx, the builder is really getting on and the kitchen is shaping up nicely. Will try and post a few photos. How are you today? Keep warm. xx


I am cozy and warm. The sun is not up yet, but it will show up and shine all day. The temperature is about 6C. A nice pleasant day is in store for us today.


----------



## London Girl

All going very smoothly, now cruising through the centre of London on a brand new double decker bus on my way to Olympia, shame its not the Olympia near Pam!!

Stay warm or cool everyone and have a good day! Lotsa love xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from the frozen depths of Surrey. It snowed all day yesterday and more is promised today together with high winds.
> 
> June has braved the element and gone to the Knitting and Stitch Show, she can get a bus across London and the roads there are ok.
> 
> Mr P has been out and brushed the snow on the patio and a cleared a bit of the garden so Bentley can go out without getting his paws snowy. Do you think my cat is spoilt? Mind you Bentley did appreciate it and made a quick loo dash and is now back in wedged under the radiator. sure what ele
> 
> The builder is here an getting on with the units and we are going to unwrap the cooker later. Not sure what else is on the cards for today. YesterdayI did a lot of tidying up in my craft room. I might even go up there and play..
> 
> Happy Friday everyone, stay safe. xx


Spoilt is an understatement :sm09: Glad the builders got through and are carrying on, at least it's an inside job for them. Just had a tractor go down the lane, straight through the snowdrift. DH wants one. I think our neighbour got his land rover stuck somewhere last night as he has gone off in the tractor. I don't think we will be going out for a couple of days so am now improvising with what I've got in the freezer, doing a sort of pork stew tomorrow with a load of chops I had, the last onion, last carrots, leeks and celery, hopefully we can get out Monday. Looks as though I will have to have another knitting afternoon. Oh dear, I will try and cope. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Soup in front of the fire sounds romantic, I suppose if one is forced to do that it loses it appeal. Hoping thing straighten out for you quickly.


As long as the electricity doesn't go off we will survive. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So glad you have that, bet you're happy that you split all those logs now!! According to the headlines in the paper today, the whole country is running out of gas! All witty comments gratefully received!! Xxxx


If things had gone to plan we wouldn't even be here, mind you I think it would have been out of the frying pan into the fire as the east coast hasn't done much better. Be careful when you are out today. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Spoilt is an understatement :sm09: Glad the builders got through and are carrying on, at least it's an inside job for them. Just had a tractor go down the lane, straight through the snowdrift. DH wants one. I think our neighbour got his land rover stuck somewhere last night as he has gone off in the tractor. I don't think we will be going out for a couple of days so am now improvising with what I've got in the freezer, doing a sort of pork stew tomorrow with a load of chops I had, the last onion, last carrots, leeks and celery, hopefully we can get out Monday. Looks as though I will have to have another knitting afternoon. Oh dear, I will try and cope. xx


Wish I could come and join you, but looking forward to seeing you soon. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I am cozy and warm. The sun is not up yet, but it will show up and shine all day. The temperature is about 6C. A nice pleasant day is in store for us today.


Positive heatwave where you are. It's going to rise to -1c today here. But nice and warm indoors. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Yay, I'm here!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yay, I'm here!!


Great and doesn't look too busy. Enjoy xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yay, I'm here!!


 :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


We'll make up for it at the end if the month xxx


----------



## jinx

Glad to hear you are safe and sound. Enjoy your show. Of course, it would have been more fun if Purple could have joined you.


London Girl said:


> All going very smoothly, now cruising through the centre of London on a brand new double decker bus on my way to Olympia, shame its not the Olympia near Pam!!
> 
> Stay warm or cool everyone and have a good day! Lotsa love xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, weve had no more snow. Its still windy though. Ive just been out to the birds and its freezing again. Ive closed the bathroom up again before Im taking my clothes off in there. How have you all done overnight?


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, weve had no more snow. Its still windy though. Ive just been out to the birds and its freezing again. Ive closed the bathroom up again before Im taking my clothes off in there. How have you all done overnight?


Similar to you by the sounds of it. It's stopped snowing here now but have still got a freezing wind and snowdrifts. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a snowy, blowy Wales. I think we are snowed in, it's strange, our drive is clear but the lane outside has a 3 foot drift across half of it, not sure about the rest of the lane but don't think we will be seeing our gas delivery today. It looks as though Susan and I will need food drops before long as the cupboard is looking a bit bare. Oh well there's always soup. Hope the rest of you in the UK are faring better. Back later. xx


I think I may have soup today or jacket potato, Havent decided yet.


----------



## jinx

I thought the same as Purple. Not a lot of foot traffic. Looks like a nice show.


London Girl said:


> Yay, I'm here!!


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. Soup in front of the fire sounds romantic, I suppose if one is forced to do that it loses it appeal. Hoping thing straighten out for you quickly.


Dont worry about us jinx. /we will be fine. Its just we arent used to this amount. Thankyou for caring. We love you too.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> So glad you have that, bet you're happy that you split all those logs now!! According to the headlines in the paper today, the whole country is running out of gas! All witty comments gratefully received!! Xxxx


They should employ our Stephen.....he was born windy!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> They should employ our Stephen.....he was born windy!!!!


He'll love you for putting that on here. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Yay, I'm here!!


oooooo wish i was with you. The palms of my hands itch. Im not really into knitting too much at the moment, but I do need to sniff stroke and pet yarn...


----------



## jinx

As we have the equipment to move the snow it is not so much a problem for us. If we get more than a foot then snow removal can take a day. Hope you stay snug  and warm and get warm temperatures to melt the snow.


grandma susan said:


> Dont worry about us jinx. /we will be fine. Its just we arent used to this amount. Thankyou for caring. We love you too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:01 am EST and 0'C (32'F). We are white again. We have about 1-1/2" of snow on the ground and there are flurries coming down, but it has almost stopped now. We just heard that 100s of people are trapped by snow on I-90 in the US. We were trapped in the same area, with about 100 other people, one March when I was a kid and we were heading down to our grandparents in Iowa. The farmers on their snowmobiles checked on us all night long. And the National Guard brought us cans of pop, cold sandwiches and oranges in the morning. 
I ended up taking out the last couple of rows that I knit on my shawl. I couldn't figure out why I had different numbers of stitches on either side of the mid marker, and neither side was the right amount. I'd made 3 mistakes on that last row. All fixed now.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> As we have the equipment to move the snow it is not so much a problem for us. If we get more than a foot then snow removal can take a day. Hope you stay snug and warm and get warm temperatures to melt the snow.


I usually have more trouble getting out of my subdivision to the highway, because subdivision roads aren't paved until the day AFTER snow stops.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> They should employ our Stephen.....he was born windy!!!!


 :sm23: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, weve had no more snow. Its still windy though. Ive just been out to the birds and its freezing again. Ive closed the bathroom up again before Im taking my clothes off in there. How have you all done overnight?


We'll need to put some birdseed out today too. The robins prefer cat food.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yay, I'm here!!


YARN SHOW!!!!
Squish yarn for all of us.
I'd rather be there than here.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Positive heatwave where you are. It's going to rise to -1c today here. But nice and warm indoors. xxx


Then stay indoors and stay cozy.


----------



## jinx

Sharing with everyone makes me thankful for what we have. If it is snowing overnight our subdivision road will be plowed when we get up. The problem for most people is moving the drift the plow makes at the end of their driveways.


nitz8catz said:


> I usually have more trouble getting out of my subdivision to the highway, because subdivision roads aren't paved until the day AFTER snow stops.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> As long as the electricity doesn't go off we will survive. xx


That's why we have the power stations. Won't heat the house, but they're great for powering appliances that can make breakfast.


----------



## LondonChris

Morning from a very sunny, hot London......I wish it’s so cold here. Definitely have that central heat8ng this year. We are all in our sitting room, it nice & warm but nobody wants to go far! Kaz stayed again last night with the boys, lots of fun, they won’t want to go home! They are going home! Their dad is supposed to be coming down Sunday but he is snowed in in Lincolnshire.
I’m off to find food for the kids, ran out of fish fingers last night, it was a disaster! Keep warm everyone. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Spoilt is an understatement :sm09: Glad the builders got through and are carrying on, at least it's an inside job for them. Just had a tractor go down the lane, straight through the snowdrift. DH wants one. I think our neighbour got his land rover stuck somewhere last night as he has gone off in the tractor. I don't think we will be going out for a couple of days so am now improvising with what I've got in the freezer, doing a sort of pork stew tomorrow with a load of chops I had, the last onion, last carrots, leeks and celery, hopefully we can get out Monday. Looks as though I will have to have another knitting afternoon. Oh dear, I will try and cope. xx


Farmers with tractors are great. I've been pulled out of snowdrifts by farmers a few times.
That pork stew sounds great. I'm trying to convince DD to make a soup for supper, but she's not convinced.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> All going very smoothly, now cruising through the centre of London on a brand new double decker bus on my way to Olympia, shame its not the Olympia near Pam!!
> 
> Stay warm or cool everyone and have a good day! Lotsa love xxxx


New bus with new tires so lots of tread. Good choice.
Have fun xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Hope the snow clears soon, we are forecast more today and South West trains have just sent an email saying DO NOT TRAVEL TODAY so I'm glad I didn't resist and go and try and meet June although I really want to go but must be sensible which is definitely not in my nature. If things improve by Sunday I may try and go then, but will have to wait and see.
> 
> Lots of warm hugs coming your way. xxx


I'm glad that you heeded that travel warning. You would probably had a VERY long ride on the train.


----------



## grandma susan

yayyyyyy. Ive seen another person. first in 4 days. The postman has made it through in his van. Life is good, maybe, havent opened my post yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Still managing to run the heat on a low temperature but don't think we will be seeing the gas lorry for a few days, it's still snowing here. At least we've got the log-burner in the lounge and will sleep by it if the heat goes off. xx


I can remember doing that at the old house.
If the temperature in the rest of the house drops below freezing, make sure you have the sinks dripping softly so the pipes don't freeze solid and burst.
Although when we had no heat for that winter that the basement was being constructed, we just turned the water off completely.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a very sunny, hot London......I wish it's so cold here. Definitely have that central heat8ng this year. We are all in our sitting room, it nice & warm but nobody wants to go far! Kaz stayed again last night with the boys, lots of fun, they won't want to go home! They are going home! Their dad is supposed to be coming down Sunday but he is snowed in in Lincolnshire.
> I'm off to find food for the kids, ran out of fish fingers last night, it was a disaster! Keep warm everyone. Xx


Enjoy your day with the gks and hope their Dad can get down for a visit. Sending you warm hugs. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> yayyyyyy. Ive seen another person. first in 4 days. The postman has made it through in his van. Life is good, maybe, havent opened my post yet.


Glad the postie got through, hope you have some nice post. Sending you lots of virtual hugs and will deliver them for real soon. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> oooooo wish i was with you. The palms of my hands itch. Im not really into knitting too much at the moment, but I do need to sniff stroke and pet yarn...


We'll have to find a show that we can all go to. Now that would chaotic. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> One would definitely retain one's body temperature, when minimal skin is exposed! Do any of those, experiencing this unseasonal blizzard conditions, own any clothing made with pure silk? Clothing made of that would be so light, but also have the ability to maintain body temperature, without beginning to feel similar to the Michellan tyre man! Dad had a couple of silk sleeping bags, because he used to get extremely cold, and was unable to maintain his body temperature, and the silk was the only fabric that worked for him! ???? :sm06:


I overheat in silk. So you're right about it keeping someone warm.


----------



## PurpleFi

There is no way I am going out today, did it once and didn't like it. I shall sit here and supervise.....


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I truly hope all are staying warm that are not used to this cold weather! I have been busy doing laundry and vacuuming and did not get to knit a stitch today bummer!


It's annoying when household chores take all your time. Been there, been annoyed.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Dh hadn't been able to work with all the bad weather. Alot of the job sites were just too wet.
> But we're getting back on track. I just need to plan a little better.


You're not alone. Mum gets her pension check once a month and has trouble making it to the end of the month. 
I told her to put half the check into a different bank account and only use it in the 2nd half of the month, but she says that's too much work.
I hope you can get your medicine soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Here it's been storms, rain,tornados.
> But it is getting warmer... But they said that we are going to get more winter like weather soon


The house sparrows are back now. I hope we don't get too much more winter.
Also hope you don't get too many tornados.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> There is no way I am going out today, did it once and didn't like it. I shall sit here and supervise.....


Such a nice looking supervisor. He doesn't encourage work to get done though. He encourages all the workmen to come over and give him a pet. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm all caught up so I'm going to sign off for now.
Everyone have a great day. Stay warm, except Judi. 
Happy Friday.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I overheat in silk. So you're right about it keeping someone warm.


I am not to keen on the way it feels, but I do have a crochet silk scarf that is wonderfully warm. Take care on the roads Mav xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> yayyyyyy. Ive seen another person. first in 4 days. The postman has made it through in his van. Life is good, maybe, havent opened my post yet.


What's a postman? haven't seen one all week and it's snowing again. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I can remember doing that at the old house.
> If the temperature in the rest of the house drops below freezing, make sure you have the sinks dripping softly so the pipes don't freeze solid and burst.
> Although when we had no heat for that winter that the basement was being constructed, we just turned the water off completely.


We've got an immersion heater on the tank so run it now and again to keep the pipes thawed. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Spoilt is an understatement :sm09: Glad the builders got through and are carrying on, at least it's an inside job for them. Just had a tractor go down the lane, straight through the snowdrift. DH wants one. I think our neighbour got his land rover stuck somewhere last night as he has gone off in the tractor. I don't think we will be going out for a couple of days so am now improvising with what I've got in the freezer, doing a sort of pork stew tomorrow with a load of chops I had, the last onion, last carrots, leeks and celery, hopefully we can get out Monday. Looks as though I will have to have another knitting afternoon. Oh dear, I will try and cope. xx


You are so brave!! Seriously, hope you don't run out of food, that's nearly as bad as running out of yarn!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just found out no gas deliveries are going out today, no employees can get in. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Just had text from June, she says it is not half as busy as usual and she's nearly done going round, so hopefully she'll be heading home soon. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I think I may have soup today or jacket potato, Havent decided yet.


Or Maybe both?!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Just found out no gas deliveries are going out today, no employees can get in. xx


Loads more warm hugs on their way. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Or Maybe both?!! Xxxx


Are you having a good time? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Or Maybe both?!! Xxxx


I've just posted about you, are you having lunch? xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Such a nice looking supervisor. He doesn't encourage work to get done though. He encourages all the workmen to come over and give him a pet. :sm01:


He was very brave yesterday and let the builder stroke him. x


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> There is no way I am going out today, did it once and didn't like it. I shall sit here and supervise.....


Xxx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

I've put a big curried vegetable casserole in the oven, it smells lovely. Just looked out the window it is snowing again.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just found out no gas deliveries are going out today, no employees can get in. xx


Oh dear, get those thermals on girl!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you having a good time? xxxx


Yes but it's not the same on my own :sm03: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I've just posted about you, are you having lunch? xxxxx


Yes, just had my sarnie, one quick whizz around the yarn and I'm off home xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I've put a big curried vegetable casserole in the oven, it smells lovely. Just looked out the window it is snowing again.


Is your oven in and connected now? X


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Is your oven in and connected now? X


Not the big one. I'm using my little combi oven. It's snowing hard here now......


----------



## London Girl

Knitted afternoon tea!!


----------



## London Girl

On the bus back to Charing Cross now, traffic a bit slower now probably as its POETS day, push off early, tomorrow's Saturday!!
Still a bit of snow about, this is Hyde Park from the bus!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> All going very smoothly, now cruising through the centre of London on a brand new double decker bus on my way to Olympia, shame its not the Olympia near Pam!!
> 
> Stay warm or cool everyone and have a good day! Lotsa love xxxx


Would love it to be the Olympia near me!!!! And, you'd only be getting rain and not all that snow. Have fun at the knitting show today! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Knitted afternoon tea!!


How cute. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> On the bus back to Charing Cross now, traffic a bit slower now probably as its POETS day, push off early, tomorrow's Saturday!!
> Still a bit of snow about, this is Hyde Park from the bus![/quote
> 
> Hope you get home quickly and safely xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Would love it to be the Olympia near me!!!! And, you'd only be getting rain and not all that snow. Have fun at the knitting show today! xxxooo


I'd come to that xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yay, I'm here!!


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:01 am EST and 0'C (32'F). We are white again. We have about 1-1/2" of snow on the ground and there are flurries coming down, but it has almost stopped now. We just heard that 100s of people are trapped by snow on I-90 in the US. We were trapped in the same area, with about 100 other people, one March when I was a kid and we were heading down to our grandparents in Iowa. The farmers on their snowmobiles checked on us all night long. And the National Guard brought us cans of pop, cold sandwiches and oranges in the morning.
> I ended up taking out the last couple of rows that I knit on my shawl. I couldn't figure out why I had different numbers of stitches on either side of the mid marker, and neither side was the right amount. I'd made 3 mistakes on that last row. All fixed now.


Glad you found your mistakes and are now back on track with your knitting. Stay safe as you travel today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I usually have more trouble getting out of my subdivision to the highway, because subdivision roads aren't paved until the day AFTER snow stops.


Our street is never cleared. We just have to make do until it goes away. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> There is no way I am going out today, did it once and didn't like it. I shall sit here and supervise.....


Great photo! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Loads more warm hugs on their way. xxxx


And many more from me, too, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Knitted afternoon tea!!


Less calories!!! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I'd come to that xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Yay, I'm here!!


So happy for you.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sink and taps are in....


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sink and taps are in....


Great progress! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Sink and taps are in....


I like that. Is the countertop black?


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I like that. Is the countertop black?


It's a slate textured finished, so dark grey it's nearly black. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> It's a slate textured finished, so dark grey it's nearly black. Xx


Very nice.


----------



## PurpleFi

Rest of drawers and cupboard doors on, just integral fridge to go in now...


----------



## PurpleFi

Just spoke to June. She had to take a circuitous route home and is now on bus but it is taking a long time. She is ok as she is in the warm and dry. Xx


----------



## truthandlight

Good Morning from SW Washington, if you ladies were in Olympia near Pam, then I could meet you all too!!!! I only live about an 1 1/2 hours drive from Olympia.

Sorry you're all having to put up with the cold in the UK....It's that darn Global warming!!!!

Hubby and I are off soon to our regular Fri. out to breakfast, then to a meeting with friends where he plays cribbage and I sit and knit, usually lots of fun together.

My MOL is back to her normal 97 yr old self, not remembering the (near death) of a few days ago.. Bless her sweet little heart...

Off to get ready to go....


----------



## London Girl

truthandlight said:


> Good Morning from SW Washington, if you ladies were in Olympia near Pam, then I could meet you all too!!!! I only live about an 1 1/2 hours drive from Olympia.
> 
> Sorry you're all having to put up with the cold in the UK....It's that darn Global warming!!!!
> 
> Hubby and I are off soon to our regular Fri. out to breakfast, then to a meeting with friends where he plays cribbage and I sit and knit, usually lots of fun together.
> 
> My MOL is back to her normal 97 yr old self, not remembering the (near death) of a few days ago.. Bless her sweet little heart...
> 
> Off to get ready to go....


Enjoy your breakfast and come back and tell us what you had!! Glad MIL has lived to fight another day, as you say, bless her heart! My mum made it to 93 and didn't want to go even then!!


----------



## PurpleFi

truthandlight said:


> Good Morning from SW Washington, if you ladies were in Olympia near Pam, then I could meet you all too!!!! I only live about an 1 1/2 hours drive from Olympia.
> 
> Sorry you're all having to put up with the cold in the UK....It's that darn Global warming!!!!
> 
> Hubby and I are off soon to our regular Fri. out to breakfast, then to a meeting with friends where he plays cribbage and I sit and knit, usually lots of fun together.
> 
> My MOL is back to her normal 97 yr old self, not remembering the (near death) of a few days ago.. Bless her sweet little heart...
> 
> Off to get ready to go....


Glad you mil is ok and enjoy your breakfast and knitting x


----------



## London Girl

Finally home and that journey was no fun at all! Everything going very slow as it has started snowing again but I refuse to let it spoil my day!

This is my haul for the day, not sure what I am going to do with any of it! The red is a much nicer shade than it looks, not orange at all


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you mil is ok and enjoy your breakfast and knitting x


Me, too, Ruth! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Finally home and that journey was no fun at all! Everything going very slow as it has started snowing again but I refuse to let it spoil my day!
> 
> This is my haul for the day, not sure what I am going to do with any of it! The red is a much nicer shade than it looks, not orange at all


Great haul! Glad you made it back safely. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Finally home and that journey was no fun at all! Everything going very slow as it has started snowing again but I refuse to let it spoil my day!
> 
> This is my haul for the day, not sure what I am going to do with any of it! The red is a much nicer shade than it looks, not orange at all


I like the variagated. I see it's chunky. What are you thinking of making with it?


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> yayyyyyy. Ive seen another person. first in 4 days. The postman has made it through in his van. Life is good, maybe, havent opened my post yet.


That's exciting, haven't seen ours. Rang my friend today who is 70 toda, she only had 3 cards! Good job I sent her an e.card as well.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I like the variagated. I see it's chunky. What are you thinking of making with it?


I honestly have no idea, maybe a shawl? The red will probably be a sweater for me.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> If you google 'Wish', you should get a site that has huge amounts of different items for sale, at very low prices, covering a range from clothing to electronics. I think this is an Ameican site, but I am not sure!


I love Wish. I believe most of it comes from China and you can wait up to a month for your order but the process are good. 
Also.. It's hit and miss on their products. Some are spot on and some you get and it's not so hot.
I do alot of Christmas shopping on there throughout the year.


----------



## LondonChris

truthandlight said:


> Good Morning from SW Washington, if you ladies were in Olympia near Pam, then I could meet you all too!!!! I only live about an 1 1/2 hours drive from Olympia.
> 
> Sorry you're all having to put up with the cold in the UK....It's that darn Global warming!!!!
> 
> Hubby and I are off soon to our regular Fri. out to breakfast, then to a meeting with friends where he plays cribbage and I sit and knit, usually lots of fun together.
> 
> My MOL is back to her normal 97 yr old self, not remembering the (near death) of a few days ago.. Bless her sweet little heart...
> 
> Off to get ready to go....


M DH loves to play Cribbage & I love to knit, we could of joined you, we both love breakfast. X.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Finally home and that journey was no fun at all! Everything going very slow as it has started snowing again but I refuse to let it spoil my day!
> 
> This is my haul for the day, not sure what I am going to do with any of it! The red is a much nicer shade than it looks, not orange at all


Very nice, I like the chunky at the front. Sorry about your journey.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> oooooo wish i was with you. The palms of my hands itch. Im not really into knitting too much at the moment, but I do need to sniff stroke and pet yarn...


Oh my goodness i just adore you. You always have a way of getting a giggle out of me!
I'm gonna have to start sniffing my yarn now lol.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Sharing with everyone makes me thankful for what we have. If it is snowing overnight our subdivision road will be plowed when we get up. The problem for most people is moving the drift the plow makes at the end of their driveways.


When ds was younger he use to go up and down the street with a snow shovel unblocking drives and clearing walkways for people. Especially our neighbors who were older and couldn't.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> When ds was younger he use to go up and down the street with a snow shovel unblocking drives and clearing walkways for people. Especially our neighbors who were older and couldn't.


Can you send him over here please?!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Sorry, I did not know that. I will rush right out and buy more yarn.
> 
> :sm01:


Breathes a sigh of relief.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> you have!!! thats why you've got two houses!!


But we don't live together.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sink and taps are in....


Love the shape of it. xx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> You're not alone. Mum gets her pension check once a month and has trouble making it to the end of the month.
> I told her to put half the check into a different bank account and only use it in the 2nd half of the month, but she says that's too much work.
> I hope you can get your medicine soon.


My check pays all the bills and most of them i have coming out automatically. Dh is working with our neighbor now to make money for gas and food and everything else lol. 
I've been trying to put moneyback for emergencies and for a weekend get away with my sister's but the kiddos have needed some help and with the weather being bad it's just not happening. But things will get better. The kids are getting things in order and the weather will be improving . it's all good.
My yarn stash keeps me sane.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Finally home and that journey was no fun at all! Everything going very slow as it has started snowing again but I refuse to let it spoil my day!
> 
> This is my haul for the day, not sure what I am going to do with any of it! The red is a much nicer shade than it looks, not orange at all


After 6 years in red not my favourite colour but love the other two. Glad you eventually got home, it's snowing and drifting again here now. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yay, I'm here!!


It doesn't look very busy.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I honestly have no idea, maybe a shawl? The red will probably be a sweater for me.


Chunky shawls are great fun to do. xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Finally home and that journey was no fun at all! Everything going very slow as it has started snowing again but I refuse to let it spoil my day!
> 
> This is my haul for the day, not sure what I am going to do with any of it! The red is a much nicer shade than it looks, not orange at all


I wish i were there with you !! What a lovely haul.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I honestly have no idea, maybe a shawl? The red will probably be a sweater for me.


????⛄xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Can you send him over here please?!! xxx


Or here, we desperately need digging out. xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Can you send him over here please?!! xxx


If i send him I'll just have to come with him... You know.. To tell him where to go and stuff. Heeheehee


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Can you send him over here please?!! xxx


And here xxxx


----------



## linkan

Yay I'm caught up! 
Whew !


----------



## linkan

Josephine your sink looks great. All of it looks great.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> If i send him I'll just have to come with him... You know.. To tell him where to go and stuff. Heeheehee


OK I can dig some bedding out of the boxes but we might not have any heat by the time you get here. xx :sm25: :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I am not to keen on the way it feels, but I do have a crochet silk scarf that is wonderfully warm. Take care on the roads Mav xxx


We overnighted at Kuala airport on the way to Australia. Very Posh hotel. We thought the sheets were damp when we sat on them, but they were pure silk. I didn't like them.


----------



## SaxonLady

truthandlight said:


> Good Morning from SW Washington, if you ladies were in Olympia near Pam, then I could meet you all too!!!! I only live about an 1 1/2 hours drive from Olympia.
> 
> Sorry you're all having to put up with the cold in the UK....It's that darn Global warming!!!!
> 
> Hubby and I are off soon to our regular Fri. out to breakfast, then to a meeting with friends where he plays cribbage and I sit and knit, usually lots of fun together.
> 
> My MOL is back to her normal 97 yr old self, not remembering the (near death) of a few days ago.. Bless her sweet little heart...
> 
> Off to get ready to go....


Good for her. Only remember the good times. She wasn't dying anyway.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> My check pays all the bills and most of them i have coming out automatically. Dh is working with our neighbor now to make money for gas and food and everything else lol.
> I've been trying to put moneyback for emergencies and for a weekend get away with my sister's but the kiddos have needed some help and with the weather being bad it's just not happening. But things will get better. The kids are getting things in order and the weather will be improving . it's all good.
> My yarn stash keeps me sane.


Yeah, you've got to stay positive, haven't you and get your priorities right, like helping the kids?! I too have to tighten my belt as we have spent a lot on things that needed doing in the house and they aren't finished yet. It's going to take most of this year to get myself straight so I do feel for you hun. However, maybe not such a good idea to go without your meds.....just sayin'!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> We overnighted at Kuala airport on the way to Australia. Very Posh hotel. We thought the sheets were damp when we sat on them, but they were pure silk. I didn't like them.


I never liked how silky sheets tend to slide around. . 
I toss and turn alot and they would always slide off the corner even with the little straps that were suppose to keep them on.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Finally home and that journey was no fun at all! Everything going very slow as it has started snowing again but I refuse to let it spoil my day!
> 
> This is my haul for the day, not sure what I am going to do with any of it! The red is a much nicer shade than it looks, not orange at all


ooooh. Goodies!!


----------



## SaxonLady

It's been trying to snow again today. I still haven't been out. I hope my leg muscles still work!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It doesn't look very busy.


It wasn't, I think the weather kept a lot of people away. Fell story for the sellers, all standing around with nothing much to do!!


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Yeah, you've got to stay positive, haven't you and get your priorities right, like helping the kids?! I too have to tighten my belt as we have spent a lot on things that needed doing in the house and they aren't finished yet. It's going to take most of this year to get myself straight so I do feel for you hun xxxx


I just do one step one thing at a time. And I've got a strict rule to not let things bother me. My favourite line is this too shall pass. On my way to the grocery in a few and getting my meds too.
Not sure what i want to cook today. Wish i could drop some off to all the ladies who can't get out and about right now. I wish we were all in the same place. What a neighborhood that would be !!! ????????????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I wish i were there with you !! What a lovely haul.


I wish we could have all been there together, we'd have caused a riot!!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

On that note.. Everybody keep your toes warm and knit away.. It'll keep you warm too lol.
Xoxoxo!


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Josephine your sink looks great. All of it looks great.


Thanks Angela it's all coming along. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> OK I can dig some bedding out of the boxes but we might not have any heat by the time you get here. xx :sm25: :sm16:


Ive got room but no kitchen just yet but still managing to cook. Xxx


----------



## Islander

Yesterday I was raking leaves and today the snow is back. The weather is so unpredictable lately. I've almost burned 4 cords of wood this season and should have just enough left to get us through April. This week I picked up a new pressure cooker cookbook from the library, there's not one recipe that I don't like and I'm going to drag mine out again. Can't argue with having a fully cooked meal in less than an hour!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Yesterday I was raking leaves and today the snow is back. The weather is so unpredictable lately. I've almost burned 4 cords of wood this season and should have just enough left to get us through April. This week I picked up a new pressure cooker cookbook from the library, there's not one recipe that I don't like and I'm going to drag mine out again. Can't argue with having a fully cooked meal in less than an hour!


Especially if it means you can carry on crafting until an hour before you have to eat!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

A friend just send me this and I thought most of you would appreciate it!!! Thank you and goodnight!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> A friend just send me this and I thought most of you would appreciate it!!! Thank you and goodnight!! xxxx


It's great! :sm24: :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> It's annoying when household chores take all your time. Been there, been annoyed.


Yep and today my time has been taken trying to find my brand new green distance glasses to no avail!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Rest of drawers and cupboard doors on, just integral fridge to go in now...


Your workers need to come over here and do some remodeling for me they work so fast and it looks good!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Finally home and that journey was no fun at all! Everything going very slow as it has started snowing again but I refuse to let it spoil my day!
> 
> This is my haul for the day, not sure what I am going to do with any of it! The red is a much nicer shade than it looks, not orange at all


Very nice! Glad you enjoyed your day regardless of the travel problems!


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I've been rescued. Stephen came for me and has brought me up to their house for the weekend. His car got up my bank ok. Him and sue were booked for a meal and I was left with three teenage boys or rather young men. We've had a great night just sitting talking. Stephen and me called at the cemetery to see how dad flowers were and I couldn't climb over the snow to get to him. Stephen wanted to go and talk to him though. 

I hope you enjoyed your day June, and barny did you get any gas?


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've been rescued. Stephen came for me and has brought me up to their house for the weekend. His car got up my bank ok. Him and sue were booked for a meal and I was left with three teenage boys or rather young men. We've had a great night just sitting talking. Stephen and me called at the cemetery to see how dad flowers were and I couldn't climb over the snow to get to him. Stephen wanted to go and talk to him though.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your day June, and barny did you get any gas?


Glad you've been rescued, no gas deliveries at the moment none of their staff can get in and not sure the lorry could get up our lane anyway, maybe Stephen will have to come and rescue us as well. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've been rescued. Stephen came for me and has brought me up to their house for the weekend. His car got up my bank ok. Him and sue were booked for a meal and I was left with three teenage boys or rather young men. We've had a great night just sitting talking. Stephen and me called at the cemetery to see how dad flowers were and I couldn't climb over the snow to get to him. Stephen wanted to go and talk to him though.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your day June, and barny did you get any gas?


Glad Stephen came and got you. Enjoy your week end with the family. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've been rescued. Stephen came for me and has brought me up to their house for the weekend. His car got up my bank ok. Him and sue were booked for a meal and I was left with three teenage boys or rather young men. We've had a great night just sitting talking. Stephen and me called at the cemetery to see how dad flowers were and I couldn't climb over the snow to get to him. Stephen wanted to go and talk to him though.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your day June, and barny did you get any gas?


That's good you got rescued. Enjoy your weekend with the family. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Your workers need to come over here and do some remodeling for me they work so fast and it looks good!


I'll ask him Monday xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> That's good you got rescued. Enjoy your weekend with the family. :sm02: xxxooo


Snap we said the same thing????????xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Snap we said the same thing????????xxx


I saw that and it made me smile. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

I'm getting cheesed off with Jacque Lawson. For a while now I've had bother with the delivery of their cards. They've been telling me the birth dates as a week before they are. Now, here's the killer, they've sent Ann (sues mam) a card from me and her birthday isn't until the end of March. The best thing about it is they've sent her a card and I haven't even chosen one!,,,,,, you couldn't make it up could you?


----------



## binkbrice

I found my glasses woohoo


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I found my glasses woohoo


Were they on the end of your nose? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Or on the top of your head?


Barn-dweller said:


> Were they on the end of your nose? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Were they on the end of your nose? xx :sm23: :sm23:


Nope they were under my chair.......I have "lost" them on top of my head before though!!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Or on the top of your head?


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Not this time!!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I can imagine the bird song around you.
> Your birds are pretty.


I suppose tha could be because of the hotter climate, but haven't you got some pretty song birds in your region, or are the birds there more of the neutral colours, as in browns and greys?


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I would imagine family may come at the weekend and dig me out and get some shopping. Sue and boys are off today but stephen went in 2 hours later than normal and says the A19 is fine. I live about 300 yards from the road where only I and next door use the down bank to get to it. I dont care....Wots the point? Theres worse things happened to me, but I hope everyone stays safe in the country.


I have seen on the news again today, about the weather conditions in UK! I just hope that everyone in the country is safe and warm! I think they said on our news that the weather was going to remain the same for at least another week. I really hope that is not the case, for the entire country, including Ireland. ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I just heard that the highway has been shut down. It sounds like someone decided to cross a 12 lane highway and was struck by a car. Really?
> Also a dumping truck left his bucket up while going under a bridge and got jammed under it. It was a train bridge so now the government train can't go over the bridge until it is inspected, so it's busy out there.
> I'm going to sign off now and try to get to work.
> Everyone have a great day, stay warm, except Judi :sm01:


Thanks Mav, I am having a hard enough time staying cool enough - I just hope everyone in the Northern Hemisphere, affected by the Siberian Beast, able to stay warm enough! I think this is the first time, for a couple of years, that there has been reports of a large number of people dieing (? spelling) at this time of the year! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Happy birthday Pam's DS.


From me also, albeit a little late! I hope he had a good day, anyway! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I hope you stick to it. I would most likely get distracted.


I did get distracted; with the grand children; but even if I don't get distracted, I can only work at sewing for about 15 minutes at the longest. So I work on 3 or 4 different things during the day while I can, then things get done gradually and I get a pleasant surprise when I walk in my room one day, and I can get to my bookshelf!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yuck. xx :sm09:


I heartily agree with you Jacky, my favourite pudding is chocolate self-saucing pudding .... and it has been since I was a small child. One day I visited my parents and mum made my 'favourite' dessert ..... which she thought was a chocolate bread & butter pudding! She got the chocolate bit correct; but unfortunately I don't like anything that has egg custard included in its makeup, which bread & butter pudding has, in abundance! Is the bread pudding you have, the same as a bread & butter pudding? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a still snowy Wales, more snow in the night but at least the bitter wind seems to have gone so it does feel a little less cold outside. DH waited for me to get out of bed this morning before telling me the fire had nearly gone out so had to rescue that quickly, it's blazing away nicely now. The lane is even more blocked this morning, yesterday it had just drifted half way across the lane today it is completely blocked. Wonder if anyone will try and rescue us today. :sm23: xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I have come to the conclusion that fitted cupboards etc should always be designed specifically with the users in mind heightwise, and June and I could never live together!!!


That is very sensible, one would think that the cupboard installers would know that! DH put our cupboards in, and he put them a bit high for himself, as he has difficulty reaching things on the top shelves, but as we are both home most of the time now, it doesn't really matter! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

I am supposing that most of you are busy, or haven't got to log on yet, so I am doing a bit of a catchup; and if I notice anyone on, I will have a bit of a chat. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> We had a store room at one of my work place. Not much stock but very busy at times, usually when my boss was at lunch & one of his assistants, if that room could talk!


So there would be a lot of chatter between the different walls? :sm04: :sm23: :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> We would be fine, you could use my oven, don't think June could!


A good possibility that I could reach your oven also. ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I am apparently not as tall as I was. I've finally started shrinking. Down to just under 5'9".


What was your maximum height? I was 5'11.5" at my tallest; then my thoracic spine began to develop an increase in the natural curve, and my height decreased quite dramatically (over a period of time), and I was beginning to look up into DD3's eyes when previously she used to look up to be able to look into my eyes. I think that since I have been able to sleep on my front again, the curvature seems to have decreased and I am feeling taller again! :sm09: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a less cold Surrey, the temperature has risen to +2c and the snow is starting to melt, even Bentley was out for over 5 minutes, I think he made 6 mins. I started doing another needle felt picture last night as knitting is hurting my hand.

I have decided not to go to the Knitting and Stitching Show tomorrow as the trains are still a but all over the place, all the people that couldn't go Thursday and Friday will be there along with the week end crowd so it is likely to be very busy. And finally there is a lot of clearing up to do here. But I have found out that there is a new yarn show at Newbury Racecourse in September so I will just have to go to that.

Hope everyone is safe and warm (cool for Judi) and having a good week end.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I wish we could have all been there together, we'd have caused a riot!!! xxxx


We sure would! It's quite a thought, it would have to be somewhere warm.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> A friend just send me this and I thought most of you would appreciate it!!! Thank you and goodnight!! xxxx


That's where I've been going wrong! I need a bar like that!


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> Yep and today my time has been taken trying to find my brand new green distance glasses to no avail!


In the car?


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've been rescued. Stephen came for me and has brought me up to their house for the weekend. His car got up my bank ok. Him and sue were booked for a meal and I was left with three teenage boys or rather young men. We've had a great night just sitting talking. Stephen and me called at the cemetery to see how dad flowers were and I couldn't climb over the snow to get to him. Stephen wanted to go and talk to him though.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your day June, and barny did you get any gas?


So pleased you have been rescued!


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a still snowy Wales, more snow in the night but at least the bitter wind seems to have gone so it does feel a little less cold outside. DH waited for me to get out of bed this morning before telling me the fire had nearly gone out so had to rescue that quickly, it's blazing away nicely now. The lane is even more blocked this morning, yesterday it had just drifted half way across the lane today it is completely blocked. Wonder if anyone will try and rescue us today. :sm23: xx


It all looks so pretty, but I cannot imagine how cold you must be. Try & keep warm. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> A good possibility that I could reach your oven also. ????????


You would be fine. Just hope if we sell this place our new buyer would be tall! My friends moan my mirrors are too high too.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> You would be fine. Just hope if we sell this place our new buyer would be tall! My friends moan my mirrors are too high too.


When we had our shower room done our plumber was over 6 foot tall so had to make sure he put the shower and mirror at our height and not his or the shower would have drowned us and we would never been able to see in the mirror. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a still snowy Wales, more snow in the night but at least the bitter wind seems to have gone so it does feel a little less cold outside. DH waited for me to get out of bed this morning before telling me the fire had nearly gone out so had to rescue that quickly, it's blazing away nicely now. The lane is even more blocked this morning, yesterday it had just drifted half way across the lane today it is completely blocked. Wonder if anyone will try and rescue us today. :sm23: xx


It all looks very pretty but just not what you want at the moment. Hope you can keep warm xxxc


----------



## LondonChris

Morning, snow is melting, water dripping everywhere. Still very cold indoors though. We still have the family here, it was great fun last night but it can’t continue they have to go home soon. It is lovely that they are so happy. Little O refused to talk to his daddy last night, he said he doesn’t need him anymore....out of the mouths of babes! We still don’t know what’s happening with him, I Wish he would talk to my DD properly. He did tell her they don’t talk enough, he’s working to 11pm most nights & working at home most days, when she is usually asked to take the baby out! They don’t get any time on their own.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a still snowy Wales, more snow in the night but at least the bitter wind seems to have gone so it does feel a little less cold outside. DH waited for me to get out of bed this morning before telling me the fire had nearly gone out so had to rescue that quickly, it's blazing away nicely now. The lane is even more blocked this morning, yesterday it had just drifted half way across the lane today it is completely blocked. Wonder if anyone will try and rescue us today. :sm23: xx


Morning. Sure home someone rescues you today and brings fuel.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a less cold Surrey, the temperature has risen to +2c and the snow is starting to melt, even Bentley was out for over 5 minutes, I think he made 6 mins. I started doing another needle felt picture last night as knitting is hurting my hand.
> 
> I have decided not to go to the Knitting and Stitching Show tomorrow as the trains are still a but all over the place, all the people that couldn't go Thursday and Friday will be there along with the week end crowd so it is likely to be very busy. And finally there is a lot of clearing up to do here. But I have found out that there is a new yarn show at Newbury Racecourse in September so I will just have to go to that.
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and warm (cool for Judi) and having a good week end.


Morning. Glad the weather is better in your little corner of the world. It is great to be able to do several different crafts. When one body part aches from over use we just do something else for a time. I think you made a wise decision to skip the show.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I'm getting cheesed off with Jacque Lawson. For a while now I've had bother with the delivery of their cards. They've been telling me the birth dates as a week before they are. Now, here's the killer, they've sent Ann (sues mam) a card from me and her birthday isn't until the end of March. The best thing about it is they've sent her a card and I haven't even chosen one!,,,,,, you couldn't make it up could you?


I'd be getting cheesed off about that, too! Sorry you're having to deal with it, though. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I found my glasses woohoo


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

I’m sure ready to get off this merry go round called life. Another of DH’s classmates passed away yesterday due to heart issues. That’s 2 in 5 months. We were altogether at the 50th class reunion just this past Fall. Jimmy was about as wide as he was tall for as long as I’ve known him and had always had heart and diabetic issues. He and his first wife were in a car accident after she had a surprise 40th birthday party for him and his first wife died from head injuries from that. He remarried about 5 years later and they’ve been very active in church and boating clubs ever since. Please pray for Terri; she is in for a very tough road ahead.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> From me also, albeit a little late! I hope he had a good day, anyway! xoxoxo


Thank you, Judi! I'm sure he did. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a still snowy Wales, more snow in the night but at least the bitter wind seems to have gone so it does feel a little less cold outside. DH waited for me to get out of bed this morning before telling me the fire had nearly gone out so had to rescue that quickly, it's blazing away nicely now. The lane is even more blocked this morning, yesterday it had just drifted half way across the lane today it is completely blocked. Wonder if anyone will try and rescue us today. :sm23: xx


That is a lot of snow! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure ready to get off this merry go round called life. Another of DH's classmates passed away yesterday due to heart issues. That's 2 in 5 months. We were altogether at the 50th class reunion just this past Fall. Jimmy was about as wide as he was tall for as long as I've known him and had always had heart and diabetic issues. He and his first wife were in a car accident after she had a surprise 40th birthday party for him and his first wife died from head injuries from that. He remarried about 5 years later and they've been very active in church and boating clubs ever since. Please pray for Terri; she is in for a very tough road ahead.


I'm so sorry, Jeanette! My thoughts and prayers to everyone. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry, Jeanette! My thoughts and prayers to everyone. xxxooo


And from me too Jeanette, lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon, we have been out to pick up Mr Ps meds and then went to the supermarket. It was very busy but we managed to get round ok. Then went and got fish and chips and are now having it with a glass of rose (the one I should have had with June). The snow is really melting and at the moment the sun is out and the temperature has risen to 3c.

Wish I could have done some shopping for Jacky and dropped it over. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, we have been out to pick up Mr Ps meds and then went to the supermarket. It was very busy but we managed to get round ok. Then went and got fish and chips and are now having it with a glass of rose (the one I should have had with June). The snow is really melting and at the moment the sun is out and the temperature has risen to 3c.
> 
> Wish I could have done some shopping for Jacky and dropped it over. xxx


You could have parachuted in with it. :sm09: The pork stew went down very well and warmed us up nicely and there is enough left for tomorrow, hopefully after that we might be able to get out of our lane. xx


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure ready to get off this merry go round called life. Another of DH's classmates passed away yesterday due to heart issues. That's 2 in 5 months. We were altogether at the 50th class reunion just this past Fall. Jimmy was about as wide as he was tall for as long as I've known him and had always had heart and diabetic issues. He and his first wife were in a car accident after she had a surprise 40th birthday party for him and his first wife died from head injuries from that. He remarried about 5 years later and they've been very active in church and boating clubs ever since. Please pray for Terri; she is in for a very tough road ahead.


So sad to hear about your friend, thinking of you all.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm getting cheesed off with Jacque Lawson. For a while now I've had bother with the delivery of their cards. They've been telling me the birth dates as a week before they are. Now, here's the killer, they've sent Ann (sues mam) a card from me and her birthday isn't until the end of March. The best thing about it is they've sent her a card and I haven't even chosen one!,,,,,, you couldn't make it up could you?


Oh dear, something going badly wrong there!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have seen on the news again today, about the weather conditions in UK! I just hope that everyone in the country is safe and warm! I think they said on our news that the weather was going to remain the same for at least another week. I really hope that is not the case, for the entire country, including Ireland. ????????


Not sure how everyone else is faring but almost all the snaw has gone from round here now, just a lot of grimy slush here and there and it is still bitterly cccccold!!!! I heard next week was goingto be ebtter, hope that's right!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I heartily agree with you Jacky, my favourite pudding is chocolate self-saucing pudding .... and it has been since I was a small child. One day I visited my parents and mum made my 'favourite' dessert ..... which she thought was a chocolate bread & butter pudding! She got the chocolate bit correct; but unfortunately I don't like anything that has egg custard included in its makeup, which bread & butter pudding has, in abundance! Is the bread pudding you have, the same as a bread & butter pudding? xoxoxo


No, that is different. Bread pudding is made using torn up stale bread, soaked in milk for a while then mixed with flour, eggs, margarine, dried fruit and spices so it's like a Christmas pudding but then it is baked with sugar sprinkled on the top and eaten hot or cold!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I bought dd1 one of those and i have an angel on the bridge one. Having started it yet. Too chaotic and no place to put it while i do it.


I have 4 dgd's overnight, so I won't be doing anymore of mine, until they have gone home again I don't do any of my rodents while this lot are here, because it gets very difficult trying to do anything, with the dynamic duo sitting on my lap! ????????????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a still snowy Wales, more snow in the night but at least the bitter wind seems to have gone so it does feel a little less cold outside. DH waited for me to get out of bed this morning before telling me the fire had nearly gone out so had to rescue that quickly, it's blazing away nicely now. The lane is even more blocked this morning, yesterday it had just drifted half way across the lane today it is completely blocked. Wonder if anyone will try and rescue us today. :sm23: xx


Oh crumbs, that IS blocked!! Have you ever been this stranded in the snow before? Seems like a good reason to move back to civilisation to me!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure ready to get off this merry go round called life. Another of DH's classmates passed away yesterday due to heart issues. That's 2 in 5 months. We were altogether at the 50th class reunion just this past Fall. Jimmy was about as wide as he was tall for as long as I've known him and had always had heart and diabetic issues. He and his first wife were in a car accident after she had a surprise 40th birthday party for him and his first wife died from head injuries from that. He remarried about 5 years later and they've been very active in church and boating clubs ever since. Please pray for Terri; she is in for a very tough road ahead.


Oh that's so very sad Jeanette, I'm so sorry to hear that news, sadly it's what happens when we reach this age. Thinking of your forend and you, of course xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Hi everyone, all caught up now! Have been out with Jill today, we went to the London Docklands, which is now totally reclaimed and full of skyscrapers and lovely shops and restaurants, we want to go and explore some more when the weather is a bit warmer!! I am off to count lengths at the very last British Heart Foundation sponsored swim in a minute. It seems that after I resigned, everyone else decided they'd had enough too and the committee has been dissolved!!! Catch you in the morning, lots of love and hope you can all stay warm!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> No, that is different. Bread pudding is made using torn up stale bread, soaked in milk for a while then mixed with flour, eggs, margarine, dried fruit and spices so it's like a Christmas pudding but then it is baked with sugar sprinkled on the top and eaten hot or cold!


......and I think it's delicious!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No, that is different. Bread pudding is made using torn up stale bread, soaked in milk for a while then mixed with flour, eggs, margarine, dried fruit and spices so it's like a Christmas pudding but then it is baked with sugar sprinkled on the top and eaten hot or cold!


Still yuck. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh crumbs, that IS blocked!! Have you ever been this stranded in the snow before? Seems like a good reason to move back to civilisation to me!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


Not for this long, DH is driving me mad, he hasn't had a paper since Wednesday and has nothing else to do, things are getting decidedly icy indoors and we still haven't lost the heat yet. Wondered where you were and yes the sooner we move from here the better. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Not for this long, DH is driving me mad, he hasn't had a paper since Wednesday and has nothing else to do, things are getting decidedly icy indoors and we still haven't lost the heat yet. Wondered where you were and yes the sooner we move from here the better. xxxx


Get DH to read the papers on line, that's what Mr P does. I've spent the afternoon registering cookers and fridge warantees. Why is it you have to stand on your head to read the stupid serial numbers. Think it's time for a glass of wine. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Get DH to read the papers on line, that's what Mr P does. I've spent the afternoon registering cookers and fridge warantees. Why is it you have to stand on your head to read the stupid serial numbers. Think it's time for a glass of wine. xx


Oh had to do that many a time. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Sink and taps are in....


Looking good! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> ......and I think it's delicious!


Me too and I love it hot or cold!! x


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Still yuck. xxxx :sm23:


I think you mean Yum!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Get DH to read the papers on line, that's what Mr P does. I've spent the afternoon registering cookers and fridge warantees. Why is it you have to stand on your head to read the stupid serial numbers. Think it's time for a glass of wine. xx


Certainly sounds like it! Had mine at lunch time in Docklands!!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I think you mean Yum!!! xxxxx


I know exactly what I mean YUCK. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, I'm still at the family's. We went for a walk down to the town center and had coffee etc, and went to b &. M for some bargains. 

Have any of you had tunnocks caramel wafers before? I'm sure you will have, well, they do another one called tunnocks caramel log. You wouldn't like them Saxy because they have coconut on and wouldn't be good for you. BUT I think they are wonderful. $1 a packet of six. Mmmmm


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure ready to get off this merry go round called life. Another of DH's classmates passed away yesterday due to heart issues. That's 2 in 5 months. We were altogether at the 50th class reunion just this past Fall. Jimmy was about as wide as he was tall for as long as I've known him and had always had heart and diabetic issues. He and his first wife were in a car accident after she had a surprise 40th birthday party for him and his first wife died from head injuries from that. He remarried about 5 years later and they've been very active in church and boating clubs ever since. Please pray for Terri; she is in for a very tough road ahead.


Sending my thoughts to you , you aren't alone. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm still at the family's. We went for a walk down to the town center and had coffee etc, and went to b &. M for some bargains.
> 
> Have any of you had tunnocks caramel wafers before? I'm sure you will have, well, they do another one called tunnocks caramel log. You wouldn't like them Saxy because they have coconut on and wouldn't be good for you. BUT I think they are wonderful. $1 a packet of six. Mmmmm


Sounds like a fun day! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, all caught up now! Have been out with Jill today, we went to the London Docklands, which is now totally reclaimed and full of skyscrapers and lovely shops and restaurants, we want to go and explore some
> more when the weather is a bit warmer!! I am off to count lengths at the very last British Heart Foundation sponsored swim in a minute. It seems that after I resigned, everyone else decided they'd had enough too and the committee has been dissolved!!! Catch you in the morning, lots of love and hope you can all stay warm!! xxxx


That is a shame about the Heart Foundation!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm still at the family's. We went for a walk down to the town center and had coffee etc, and went to b &. M for some bargains.
> 
> Have any of you had tunnocks caramel wafers before? I'm sure you will have, well, they do another one called tunnocks caramel log. You wouldn't like them Saxy because they have coconut on and wouldn't be good for you. BUT I think they are wonderful. $1 a packet of six. Mmmmm


I'm really allergic to coconut too!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a still snowy Wales, more snow in the night but at least the bitter wind seems to have gone so it does feel a little less cold outside. DH waited for me to get out of bed this morning before telling me the fire had nearly gone out so had to rescue that quickly, it's blazing away nicely now. The lane is even more blocked this morning, yesterday it had just drifted half way across the lane today it is completely blocked. Wonder if anyone will try and rescue us today. :sm23: xx


Now that is impressive ..... it looks beautiful, but I know of the problems that much sow causes! Hope everything to do with shifting is sorted as soon as possible, so you can move and get settled again. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry, Jeanette! My thoughts and prayers to everyone. xxxooo


From me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Not sure how everyone else is faring but almost all the snaw has gone from round here now, just a lot of grimy slush here and there and it is still bitterly cccccold!!!! I heard next week was goingto be ebtter, hope that's right!! xx


So do I, for everyone's sake! Sure glad I am not in a snow region though! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> No, that is different. Bread pudding is made using torn up stale bread, soaked in milk for a while then mixed with flour, eggs, margarine, dried fruit and spices so it's like a Christmas pudding but then it is baked with sugar sprinkled on the top and eaten hot or cold!


That is similar to what mum called a bread & butter pudding, I think! (but not really sure now) :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, all caught up now! Have been out with Jill today, we went to the London Docklands, which is now totally reclaimed and full of skyscrapers and lovely shops and restaurants, we want to go and explore some more when the weather is a bit warmer!! I am off to count lengths at the very last British Heart Foundation sponsored swim in a minute. It seems that after I resigned, everyone else decided they'd had enough too and the committee has been dissolved!!! Catch you in the morning, lots of love and hope you can all stay warm!! xxxx


That is just sad, seems that you were the glue that held it all together! I think it is a sign of the times, it seems to be getting more difficult for the any of these groups to find people who will join up, and keep their good work going! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I think you mean Yum!!! xxxxx


Nope definitely YUK????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a still snowy Wales, had a couple more inches in the night so no hope of getting out today. Still the fire is going dinner is ready and nothing more to do except knit and watch TV. Back later. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> What was your maximum height? I was 5'11.5" at my tallest; then my thoracic spine began to develop an increase in the natural curve, and my height decreased quite dramatically (over a period of time), and I was beginning to look up into DD3's eyes when previously she used to look up to be able to look into my eyes. I think that since I have been able to sleep on my front again, the curvature seems to have decreased and I am feeling taller again! :sm09: :sm23: :sm23:


I was 5'10" until a couple of years ago.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm still at the family's. We went for a walk down to the town center and had coffee etc, and went to b &. M for some bargains.
> 
> Have any of you had tunnocks caramel wafers before? I'm sure you will have, well, they do another one called tunnocks caramel log. You wouldn't like them Saxy because they have coconut on and wouldn't be good for you. BUT I think they are wonderful. $1 a packet of six. Mmmmm


They sound yummy, for everyone else. Coconut has become so fashionable that I was amused (and horrified) to read a wine tasting for a Rioja with flavours of 'raspberries, cherries and a hint of coconut'


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I'm really allergic to coconut too!


I remember that. We definitely are sympatico.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> That is similar to what mum called a bread & butter pudding, I think! (but not really sure now) :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Bread pudding is chunky, solid and just about the most fattening thing on earth!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey, we had some rain last night and the temperature kept above freezing so most of our snow has gone. Nothing much planned for today except a bit of laundry and tidying up.

Got on with my needle felt picture last night and I am pleased with the way it is working out. Trouble is I so wnat to get on with it but I must get my jobs done first.

Jacky and Susan I hope your snow goes soon and you can get on with things.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from an almost snow-free and much milder London!! Had a text from Becca to say they are moving this weekend and they have a van today and friends helping them move. Her DH is taking next week off work to finish emptying the old house but the new house is nice and warm and they are very glad to finally be in! 

Thanks Jacky for prompting me to enquire!!

We are going grocery shopping now then off for a post-half-marathon lunch in Greenwich with DD & family. Catch you all later, lots of love xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> They sound yummy, for everyone else. Coconut has become so fashionable that I was amused (and horrified) to read a wine tasting for a Rioja with flavours of 'raspberries, cherries and a hint of coconut'


I hope they didn't add coconut to the Rioja, that would not be good. How are you feeling now? Much better I hope. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an almost snow-free and much milder London!! Had a text from Becca to say they are moving this weekend and they have a van today and friends helping them move. Her DH is taking next week off work to finish emptying the old house but the new house is nice and warm and they are very glad to finally be in!
> 
> Thanks Jacky for prompting me to enquire!!
> 
> We are going grocery shopping now then off for a post-half-marathon lunch in Greenwich with DD & family. Catch you all later, lots of love xxxx


No snow and grocery shopping wow you are lucky. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an almost snow-free and much milder London!! Had a text from Becca to say they are moving this weekend and they have a van today and friends helping them move. Her DH is taking next week off work to finish emptying the old house but the new house is nice and warm and they are very glad to finally be in!
> 
> Thanks Jacky for prompting me to enquire!!
> 
> We are going grocery shopping now then off for a post-half-marathon lunch in Greenwich with DD & family. Catch you all later, lots of love xxxx


Enjoy your lunch, That is great news about Rebecca. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Where is everybody? I was MIA yesterday and only 4 pages to catch up. DH and I had two stalls at a Hobbies and Leisure Exhibition yesterday; one for Ex-Service Associations and one for the Orchestra. Great fun. Then it was pouring with rain when we came out. It still is! Today we have a concert. Sheku is playing his cello and we are fully booked.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I hope they didn't add coconut to the Rioja, that would not be good. How are you feeling now? Much better I hope. xx


Nothing is added. It's just the silly way they describe wine. They usually say hints of vanilla in Rioja, but coconut is nearly the same, just more fashionable. I am feeling much better. I met a lot of friends yesterday; people who run things in Worthing. This afternoon's concert will be a cracker.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Nothing is added. It's just the silly way they describe wine. They usually say hints of vanilla in Rioja, but coconut is nearly the same, just more fashionable. I am feeling much better. I met a lot of friends yesterday; people who run things in Worthing. This afternoon's concert will be a cracker.


So glad you are feeling better, don't go wearing yourself out. We want you fighting fit for our spring break. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> No snow and grocery shopping wow you are lucky. xxxx :sm24:


Hang on in there Jacky, sending you warm hugs and melty snow vibes. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to shower and do stuff before I get tempted to just sit and needle felt. Catch you later. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> So glad you are feeling better, don't go wearing yourself out. We want you fighting fit for our spring break. xx


Three weeks!!!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Where is everybody? I was MIA yesterday and only 4 pages to catch up. DH and I had two stalls at a Hobbies and Leisure Exhibition yesterday; one for Ex-Service Associations and one for the Orchestra. Great fun. Then it was pouring with rain when we came out. It still is! Today we have a concert. Sheku is playing his cello and we are fully booked.


Trying to keep warm and dig our way out of the snow. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hang on in there Jacky, sending you warm hugs and melty snow vibes. xxxx


And some milk???????????? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Three weeks!!!!!!


Should be out by then. xx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls and happy new week. It's been snowing again. Stephen is taking me home soon. Then I'm settled. We might call in at Asda as I'm steadily running out of bits and bobs. It's going to be a trying week ,this week. It's a year since my Albert was in hospital. 

Going to catch up.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> And some milk???????????? xx


Now that is important. I don't think I could survive without milk. I hope the weathermen are right and the snow is stopping so you can get out or someone can get to you. Thank heavens it's Becca and not you moving this weekend! I hope you can get moving soon.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Should be out by then. xx :sm23: :sm16:


I would come and dig you out!


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls and happy new week. It's been snowing again. Stephen is taking me home soon. Then I'm settled. We might call in at Asda as I'm steadily running out of bits and bobs. It's going to be a trying week ,this week. It's a year since my Albert was in hospital.
> 
> Going to catch up.


Another hurdle to get over but you'll get there. We've had a bit more snow, we certainly could do with a restock in our larder. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I would come and dig you out!


Aw thanks, at the moment we don't know how much of the 2 1/2 miles is blocked. I'm sure DH is going to try tomorrow. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw thanks, at the moment we don't know how much of the 2 1/2 miles is blocked. I'm sure DH is going to try tomorrow. xx


I'll send you our rain to wash it away.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I'll send you our rain to wash it away.


Anything to get rid of it, I've had enough now. xx


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm still at the family's. We went for a walk down to the town center and had coffee etc, and went to b &. M for some bargains.
> 
> Have any of you had tunnocks caramel wafers before? I'm sure you will have, well, they do another one called tunnocks caramel log. You wouldn't like them Saxy because they have coconut on and wouldn't be good for you. BUT I think they are wonderful. $1 a packet of six. Mmmmm


They sound naughty, but nice! We have a huge b & m at the bottom of our road, when I go there I always buy too much, always a bargain there.


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> That is similar to what mum called a bread & butter pudding, I think! (but not really sure now) :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Our bread & butter pudding has a egg & cream/milk custard, I like that one too, sorry Barney.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls and happy new week. It's been snowing again. Stephen is taking me home soon. Then I'm settled. We might call in at Asda as I'm steadily running out of bits and bobs. It's going to be a trying week ,this week. It's a year since my Albert was in hospital.
> 
> Going to catch up.


That year has passed by quickly, although probably not for you. Big hugs xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all. Another mad day here. We are all going to a sports place this afternoon for a kids party, lots of jumping & bouncing, not for me! It’s my friend Lynn’s grandson’s birthday today. Lynn was 70 on the 2nd & mrB’s tomorrow so we have lots to celebrate. The boys daddy is coming down to take them. Nobody knows what’s happening, except my friends on here. I just got an email from my god-daughter telling me her dad’s funeral is while I am away with you all. I shall raise a glass to him. Mr B & the girls are going.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Our bread & butter pudding has a egg & cream/milk custard, I like that one too, sorry Barney.


Especially if made with brioche with marmalade soread on top and topped off with meringue. I know I have weird taste. X


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm still at the family's. We went for a walk down to the town center and had coffee etc, and went to b &. M for some bargains.
> 
> Have any of you had tunnocks caramel wafers before? I'm sure you will have, well, they do another one called tunnocks caramel log. You wouldn't like them Saxy because they have coconut on and wouldn't be good for you. BUT I think they are wonderful. $1 a packet of six. Mmmmm


I just looked for them at Morrisons, they have the teacakes, wafers and snowballs but couldn't see the logs but I shall keep my eye out for them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> That is a shame about the Heart Foundation!


I heard last night that it is hopefully being taken over by a group from another area who are all former heart patients. I hope they can make a go of it, some of the swimmers there have been swimming for the BHF for 25 years!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is just sad, seems that you were the glue that held it all together! I think it is a sign of the times, it seems to be getting more difficult for the any of these groups to find people who will join up, and keep their good work going! ????????


It seems to me that folks would just rather write a check if they are cornered, rather than actually put some effort in!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is similar to what mum called a bread & butter pudding, I think! (but not really sure now) :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Bread & butter pudding is made with slices of buttered bread sprinkled with sugar and dried fruit, soaked in a mixture of milk and egg for about half an hour then baked, that is delicious too but you wouldn't like it hun!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a still snowy Wales, had a couple more inches in the night so no hope of getting out today. Still the fire is going dinner is ready and nothing more to do except knit and watch TV. Back later. xx


Make the most of the excuse to do nothing but knit, eat and TV, things are going to get very hectic soon and it might be a while until you have the luxury of relaxing!! Hope you hear something within the next few days to get this show back on the road!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Bread pudding is chunky, solid and just about the most fattening thing on earth!


Yeah!!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No snow and grocery shopping wow you are lucky. xxxx :sm24:


The supermarket wasn't terribly well-stocked but we got what we needed! I must admit that I was a bit worried about getting the car out of our close if the snow hadn't gone but fortunately, it has!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Nothing is added. It's just the silly way they describe wine. They usually say hints of vanilla in Rioja, but coconut is nearly the same, just more fashionable. I am feeling much better. I met a lot of friends yesterday; people who run things in Worthing. This afternoon's concert will be a cracker.


You certainly sound like your dear self again, so glad you have managed to fight off the lurgy!!! Enjoy the concert!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls and happy new week. It's been snowing again. Stephen is taking me home soon. Then I'm settled. We might call in at Asda as I'm steadily running out of bits and bobs. It's going to be a trying week ,this week. It's a year since my Albert was in hospital.
> 
> Going to catch up.


Yes, I remembered that this week was going to be particularly difficult for you dear but we are all here, holding your hand as always!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Now that is important. I don't think I could survive without milk. I hope the weathermen are right and the snow is stopping so you can get out or someone can get to you. Thank heavens it's Becca and not you moving this weekend! I hope you can get moving soon.


I would imagine that Becca is as snow-free as we are, although she wouldn't have been yesterday!! That's all you need when you're moving!!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> They sound naughty, but nice! We have a huge b & m at the bottom of our road, when I go there I always buy too much, always a bargain there.


What's a B & M? Is it like Lidl's? xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. Another mad day here. We are all going to a sports place this afternoon for a kids party, lots of jumping & bouncing, not for me! It's my friend Lynn's grandson's birthday today. Lynn was 70 on the 2nd & mrB's tomorrow so we have lots to celebrate. The boys daddy is coming down to take them. Nobody knows what's happening, except my friends on here. I just got an email from my god-daughter telling me her dad's funeral is while I am away with you all. I shall raise a glass to him. Mr B & the girls are going.


We shall _all_ raise a glass to him!! Hope the party goes well!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Especially if made with brioche with marmalade soread on top and topped off with meringue. I know I have weird taste. X


That's nearly a Queen of Puddings!! I used to make that a lot way back!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Make the most of the excuse to do nothing but knit, eat and TV, things are going to get very hectic soon and it might be a while until you have the luxury of relaxing!! Hope you hear something within the next few days to get this show back on the road!! xxxx


Well we can knit and watch TV but food might become a bit of a problem if this lasts. Actually thanks to Janet it has now started to rain, she said she was going to send it up. The drive is almost clear but don't know how long the drifts will take to shrink. Anyway it's a start. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we can knit and watch TV but food might become a bit of a problem if this lasts. Actually thanks to Janet it has now started to rain, she said she was going to send it up. The drive is almost clear but don't know how long the drifts will take to shrink. Anyway it's a start. xx


And long may it continue and quickly xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we can knit and watch TV but food might become a bit of a problem if this lasts. Actually thanks to Janet it has now started to rain, she said she was going to send it up. The drive is almost clear but don't know how long the drifts will take to shrink. Anyway it's a start. xx


Excellent, Morrisons tomorrow?!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a still snowy Wales, had a couple more inches in the night so no hope of getting out today. Still the fire is going dinner is ready and nothing more to do except knit and watch TV. Back later. xx


Morning. Oh no, more snow. Soon it will be gone and spring will be here. Hang in there.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Compromise is in order. Jobs for a short time and then craft for some time. This works for me. However, I have to set a timer or I lose track of time when crafting.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, we had some rain last night and the temperature kept above freezing so most of our snow has gone. Nothing much planned for today except a bit of laundry and tidying up.
> 
> Got on with my needle felt picture last night and I am pleased with the way it is working out. Trouble is I so wnat to get on with it but I must get my jobs done first.
> 
> Jacky and Susan I hope your snow goes soon and you can get on with things.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an almost snow-free and much milder London!! Had a text from Becca to say they are moving this weekend and they have a van today and friends helping them move. Her DH is taking next week off work to finish emptying the old house but the new house is nice and warm and they are very glad to finally be in!
> 
> Thanks Jacky for prompting me to enquire!!
> 
> We are going grocery shopping now then off for a post-half-marathon lunch in Greenwich with DD & family. Catch you all later, lots of love xxxx


Glad it's warming up and your snow is going away. Thanks for the update on Rebecca's move. So glad she'll be able to put this behind her! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an almost snow-free and much milder London!! Had a text from Becca to say they are moving this weekend and they have a van today and friends helping them move. Her DH is taking next week off work to finish emptying the old house but the new house is nice and warm and they are very glad to finally be in!
> 
> Thanks Jacky for prompting me to enquire!!
> 
> We are going grocery shopping now then off for a post-half-marathon lunch in Greenwich with DD & family. Catch you all later, lots of love xxxx


Morning. Enjoy your day. If you can make grocery shopping enjoyable. 
Good news about the move. Nice to finally get it accomplished and no longer have it hanging over their heads.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls and happy new week. It's been snowing again. Stephen is taking me home soon. Then I'm settled. We might call in at Asda as I'm steadily running out of bits and bobs. It's going to be a trying week ,this week. It's a year since my Albert was in hospital.
> 
> Going to catch up.


Safe travels home. My thoughts will be with you. Sending you many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. The rain was probably more welcome than snow. Glad you had a fun day.


SaxonLady said:


> Where is everybody? I was MIA yesterday and only 4 pages to catch up. DH and I had two stalls at a Hobbies and Leisure Exhibition yesterday; one for Ex-Service Associations and one for the Orchestra. Great fun. Then it was pouring with rain when we came out. It still is! Today we have a concert. Sheku is playing his cello and we are fully booked.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> And long may it continue and quickly xxxx


Ditto from me, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls and happy new week. It's been snowing again. Stephen is taking me home soon. Then I'm settled. We might call in at Asda as I'm steadily running out of bits and bobs. It's going to be a trying week ,this week. It's a year since my Albert was in hospital.
> 
> Going to catch up.


Morning. Make sure you get your bits and bobs. It might snow you in again. I hope not.
Your friends are here for you this week and every week.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's chilly here this morning -- right around freezing -- but clear, so I'm going to get out for my walk. I'm so looking forward to the weather being more consistent so I can get out more regularly once again. I hope you all are having a great day/afernoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> And long may it continue and quickly xxxx


It's stopped!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's stopped!!!!!!!!!! xx


 :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It's stopped!!!!!!!!!! xx


I'm doing a rain dance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'm doing a rain dance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xx


Think you've got the wrong steps, the sun came out for a few minutes. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Think you've got the wrong steps, the sun came out for a few minutes. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Perhaps it got lost in translation????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Perhaps it got lost in translation????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Ah say no more, but we've been rescued, the local farmer has just dug out our drift, only have to find out what the rest of the lane is like and we might get out tomorrow. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> They sound yummy, for everyone else. Coconut has become so fashionable that I was amused (and horrified) to read a wine tasting for a Rioja with flavours of 'raspberries, cherries and a hint of coconut'


I have been having to watch the contents because coconut oil has become popular too!


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah say no more, but we've been rescued, the local farmer has just dug out our drift, only have to find out what the rest of the lane is like and we might get out tomorrow. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Yeah, things are improving.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah say no more, but we've been rescued, the local farmer has just dug out our drift, only have to find out what the rest of the lane is like and we might get out tomorrow. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


That's good of him and very good for you! Hope you can get down the lane by tomorrow!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

This is my beautiful daughter with her rather strange medal for completing the half-marathon!! Mo Farah was also running in this event! Met up and had a very nice carvery lunch, it was good to see them all for a couple of hours!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah say no more, but we've been rescued, the local farmer has just dug out our drift, only have to find out what the rest of the lane is like and we might get out tomorrow. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Welldone to the farmer. Hope you can make it to the shops. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> This is my beautiful daughter with her rather strange medal for completing the half-marathon!! Mo Farah was also running in this event! Met up and had a very nice carvery lunch, it was good to see them all for a couple of hours!!


Lovely photo and well done your DD on the run x


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's good of him and very good for you! Hope you can get down the lane by tomorrow!! xxxx


He's now cleared all of the lane down to the road so will go and explore tomorrow and see if the buses are running yet, if they are then the road should be cleared and gritted so Morrisons here we come, might even get lunch out. It's the farmer from up the hill whose sheep and two lambs we fed all summer in our garden so perhaps it's payback time. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> This is my beautiful daughter with her rather strange medal for completing the half-marathon!! Mo Farah was also running in this event! Met up and had a very nice carvery lunch, it was good to see them all for a couple of hours!!


Isn't she like you? even down to the glass of wine. I quite like the medal. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> This is my beautiful daughter with her rather strange medal for completing the half-marathon!! Mo Farah was also running in this event! Met up and had a very nice carvery lunch, it was good to see them all for a couple of hours!!


Wonderful!


----------



## jinx

Congrats beautiful daughter on a job well done. Glad you enjoyed your time together.


London Girl said:


> This is my beautiful daughter with her rather strange medal for completing the half-marathon!! Mo Farah was also running in this event! Met up and had a very nice carvery lunch, it was good to see them all for a couple of hours!!


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Especially if made with brioche with marmalade soread on top and topped off with meringue. I know I have weird taste. X


Have you made it with Pannatone? That's really yummy too.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Have you made it with Pannatone? That's really yummy too.


No I haven't but I like the sound of that too. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> This is my beautiful daughter with her rather strange medal for completing the half-marathon!! Mo Farah was also running in this event! Met up and had a very nice carvery lunch, it was good to see them all for a couple of hours!!


Beautiful indeed. We'll done! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> What's a B & M? Is it like Lidl's? xxx


No the just sell 'stuff'. Really good for household things, lots of bargains in different things. You will have to come down & we will go there. I bought some good yarn there too.


----------



## PurpleFi

This is what I have been doing...


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> He's now cleared all of the lane down to the road so will go and explore tomorrow and see if the buses are running yet, if they are then the road should be cleared and gritted so Morrisons here we come, might even get lunch out. It's the farmer from up the hill whose sheep and two lambs we fed all summer in our garden so perhaps it's payback time. xxxx


Pleased you have been rescued, hope you get to Morrison's in the morning.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I have been doing...


What a wonderful needle felting picture! Clever you! :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> This is my beautiful daughter with her rather strange medal for completing the half-marathon!! Mo Farah was also running in this event! Met up and had a very nice carvery lunch, it was good to see them all for a couple of hours!!


Great picture, well done your DD.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I have been doing...


That's really pretty, love the eyes!


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon all, very quiet here without the family. We have just returned from a party. There were about 30 children from 2 to 9years old( my GS). Most of them around 3. They were in a soft play area & they all had a great time, they were so good. Met up with my friend Lyn & gave her the necklace we bought her, she loved it.
Have a good evening, I’m plannng on knitting, haven’t done any this week & my arthritic thumbs are seizing up!


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, very quiet here without the family. We have just returned from a party. There were about 30 children from 2 to 9years old( my GS). Most of them around 3. They were in a soft play area & they all had a great time, they were so good. Met up with my friend Lyn & gave her the necklace we bought her, she loved it.
> Have a good evening, I'm plannng on knitting, haven't done any this week & my arthritic thumbs are seizing up!


Try needle felting, it's easier on the thumbs xx
Ps thanks for the compliment xx


----------



## jinx

A handsome cat on a purple background made by one outstanding crafter.


PurpleFi said:


> This is what I have been doing...


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> A handsome cat on a purple background made my one outstanding crafter.


It's beautiful!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> He's now cleared all of the lane down to the road so will go and explore tomorrow and see if the buses are running yet, if they are then the road should be cleared and gritted so Morrisons here we come, might even get lunch out. It's the farmer from up the hill whose sheep and two lambs we fed all summer in our garden so perhaps it's payback time. xxxx


Sounds like he knows he owes you!! So glad you've been set free, get to Morrisons and 'fill yer boot'!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Isn't she like you? even down to the glass of wine. I quite like the medal. xxxx


Wrong wine but I get your drift!! Sometimes I can see similarities but I wish I had her cheekbones!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> No the just sell 'stuff'. Really good for household things, lots of bargains in different things. You will have to come down & we will go there. I bought some good yarn there too.


Is it near the new Hobbycraft? If it is, we'll make a day of it!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I have been doing...


Oh that's just wonderful, well done, you clever thing!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I have been doing...


I wonder who that is? xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sounds like he knows he owes you!! So glad you've been set free, get to Morrisons and 'fill yer boot'!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Yes nearly down to my last bottle of Tia Maria. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Tv going on now so I'll say night, night! Zumba in the morning so I'll see you later on tomorrow! Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I have been doing...


That is awesome!


----------



## Lynnjmontana

Good eve (afternoon here) ladies.


----------



## Lynnjmontana

London Girl said:


> Tv going on now so I'll say night, night! Zumba in the morning so I'll see you later on tomorrow! Lots of love xxxxxxx


Big hug and good night.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes nearly down to my last bottle of Tia Maria. xxxx :sm23:[/quote
> 
> Things could get really bad if you run out of Tia Maria!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes nearly down to my last bottle of Tia Maria. xxxx :sm23:[/quote
> 
> Things could get really bad if you run out of Tia Maria!!
> 
> 
> 
> Life would not be worth living at all. xx
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes nearly down to my last bottle of Tia Maria. xxxx :sm23:


Now that is getting really serious. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks for your nice compliments on my picture. I took a photo of Bentley and copied that. It's the first time I've done a cat, there's plenty of room for improvement.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> A friend just send me this and I thought most of you would appreciate it!!! Thank you and goodnight!! xxxx


I'm just starting to catch up but lmao!!!


----------



## linkan

Congrats to your dd June. It's a lovely of her too.


----------



## linkan

GSusan I'm with everyone else. Here for ya. 
Xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Josephine that is absolutely gorgeous and so life like ! Of course the real thing is a wonderful muse isn't he.


----------



## linkan

Jacky glad your dug out and can get to the store soon. .


----------



## linkan

Enjoy those dgd's MJudi ???? i don't get to do much on my projects Mondays and Tuesday when sweet pea is here either. I know y'all will have a blast.


----------



## linkan

I wonder how our Nitzi is doing. I imagine it's cold as can be up there.


----------



## linkan

Third headband... I lost the pic of the second one. . I'll have to get dd2 to send one tho me lol.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Try needle felting, it's easier on the thumbs xx
> Ps thanks for the compliment xx


I did needle felting at WI once & enjoyed, I will have to have another try.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Is it near the new Hobbycraft? If it is, we'll make a day of it!!! xxxx


We have loads of new shops near us, we'll meet up one day, take one of my girls to push me round.


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> Third headband... I lost the pic of the second one. . I'll have to get dd2 to send one tho me lol.


Love that pattern, my DD loves wearing these, great colour too.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I did needle felting at WI once & enjoyed, I will have to have another try.


I'll bring all my stuff for our spring break and you can have another go xx


----------



## jinx

Very nicely done and a pretty color.


linkan said:


> Third headband... I lost the pic of the second one. . I'll have to get dd2 to send one tho me lol.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Third headband... I lost the pic of the second one. . I'll have to get dd2 to send one tho me lol.


Very pretty. Xx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Third headband... I lost the pic of the second one. . I'll have to get dd2 to send one tho me lol.


That is really pretty!


----------



## linkan

Thanks gals.
I've thought about trying my hand at needle felting and tatting. I've got a pile of projects of all the things I've wanted to try lol. I'm making progress shrinking them down, just slowly lol.


----------



## lifeline

Caught up on all the news. Thanks June for the update on my movements. I'm off to work for a rest. Still lots to do but at least it's been moved. No internet at the new place yet so doing all things on my phone! It's not easy but at least I'm in contact with the outside world.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I hope you’re very happy there.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, all the snow has gone and it now back to looking springlike. We have two builders here today as they want to get the last bits finished ready for the floor layers who come Wednesday. Now we have to get the cooker fixed in and sort the tiles out for the wall behind the cooker.

Creative Chaos are here this morning so I'll catch up with everyone later.

Happy Monday and have a good week. xxx


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Our bread & butter pudding has a egg & cream/milk custard, I like that one too, sorry Barney.


Yep, that is exactly what mum used to make, and I hated it ..... but everyone else loved it! I don't like custard made with egg!????????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> That year has passed by quickly, although probably not for you. Big hugs xxx


It definitely has!xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Caught up on all the news. Thanks June for the update on my movements. I'm off to work for a rest. Still lots to do but at least it's been moved. No internet at the new place yet so doing all things on my phone! It's not easy but at least I'm in contact with the outside world.


Glad things are going OK, now to sort out all those boxes you packed, at least you can escape to work, hope you settle in quickly. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Bread & butter pudding is made with slices of buttered bread sprinkled with sugar and dried fruit, soaked in a mixture of milk and egg for about half an hour then baked, that is delicious too but you wouldn't like it hun!!! xxxx


No, I specifically don't like the egg custard; I *might have been able to cope with it, if it was made with the regular custard, but that wasn't to be! Oh well, mum began making the chocolate self-saucing pudding, that I love so much; and I still make it now - it took a while for my SIL's to get used to the chocolaty richness, because I don't think their mothers had ever made it! ????????????*


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull but warmer Wales. I am married to an idiot, although our lane is clear there are still layers of snow around, so what is he doing? Instead of taking the heavier, bigger car to go shopping he's decided to take my little panda with hardly any ground clearance and not so much weight . If he messes up my car I will certainly mess him up, will let you know how we get on later, if we get back. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> This is my beautiful daughter with her rather strange medal for completing the half-marathon!! Mo Farah was also running in this event! Met up and had a very nice carvery lunch, it was good to see them all for a couple of hours!!


Well done to her, is the wine glass part of the trophy? ????????
I think she looks like you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I have been doing...


That is excellent, well done! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wrong wine but I get your drift!! Sometimes I can see similarities but I wish I had her cheekbones!! xxxx


But her face would be a bit sunken, and flat if you had her cheekbones; and also I think yu would feel a little strange, if you had her cheekbones, on top of yours!????????

Sorry I just couldn't help myself! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Third headband... I lost the pic of the second one. . I'll have to get dd2 to send one tho me lol.


That is beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> No, I specifically don't like the egg custard; I *might have been able to cope with it, if it was made with the regular custard, but that wasn't to be! Oh well, mum began making the chocolate self-saucing pudding, that I love so much; and I still make it now - it took a while for my SIL's to get used to the chocolaty richness, because I don't think their mothers had ever made it! ????????????*


*

Is that the same as lava cakes?*


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Is that the same as lava cakes?


I don't know, but when I make the chocolate pudding, I put the pudding batter in the dish, then sprinkle the coco & sugar mix over the top of the pudding batter, add 1.5 to 2 cups of boiling water, then put it in the oven to cook, and the sauce ends up under the pudding! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

I think the worse part is over. No time limit on putting everything in it's place. Enjoy your new home.


lifeline said:


> Caught up on all the news. Thanks June for the update on my movements. I'm off to work for a rest. Still lots to do but at least it's been moved. No internet at the new place yet so doing all things on my phone! It's not easy but at least I'm in contact with the outside world.


----------



## jinx

Glad things are moving so quickly on your remodel. You are lucky your snow is gone. On our east coast the storm continues to cause problems. Nine deaths are been blamed on this storm.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, all the snow has gone and it now back to looking springlike. We have two builders here today as they want to get the last bits finished ready for the floor layers who come Wednesday. Now we have to get the cooker fixed in and sort the tiles out for the wall behind the cooker.
> 
> Creative Chaos are here this morning so I'll catch up with everyone later.
> 
> Happy Monday and have a good week. xxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull but warmer Wales. I am married to an idiot, although our lane is clear there are still layers of snow around, so what is he doing? Instead of taking the heavier, bigger car to go shopping he's decided to take my little panda with hardly any ground clearance and not so much weight . If he messes up my car I will certainly mess him up, will let you know how we get on later, if we get back. xx


Using the Panda will keep the big car clean. Hoping everything goes well for you on your outing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -6'C (21'F). Chilly after a lovely weekend with people wearing shorts again. They're also forecasting snow again this week. Enough teases. I want green grass and flowers. I'm tried of brown and muck.
I started another project. (I know!) But I needed something that I could take to Knit Night, so I started a What the Fade shawl with brioche. I bought the kit at the yarn store and I think a few people there are doing it.
My lacy shawl is now the size of 1/2 a cushion on the family room loveseat.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I don't know, but when I make the chocolate pudding, I put the pudding batter in the dish, then sprinkle the coco & sugar mix over the top of the pudding batter, add 1.5 to 2 cups of boiling water, then put it in the oven to cook, and the sauce ends up under the pudding! :sm23: :sm23:


We used to put the coco, water, and sugar mix at the bottom of the pan and then dropped the pudding batter on top of that. The pudding ended up coming to the top as it cooked and the sauce was underneath too. I haven't made that for years.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Is that the same as lava cakes?


No, ours was called "Sauce and pudding" cake.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull but warmer Wales. I am married to an idiot, although our lane is clear there are still layers of snow around, so what is he doing? Instead of taking the heavier, bigger car to go shopping he's decided to take my little panda with hardly any ground clearance and not so much weight . If he messes up my car I will certainly mess him up, will let you know how we get on later, if we get back. xx


When we were drifted in at our old house, we would take the vw bug. If you took a run at the drift, the bug was light enough to go OVER most of the drift, with the wheels spinning through the snow. My Grand AM did a lousy impression of a snow plow and would plug up its own engine and die out. It all depends on weight distribution, you need the weight evenly placed through the car. All the weight in the Grand AM was at the front. Clearance helps too. My mum's vehicle is basically the same car as mine, but lifted up. That's the car to take if there is deep snow,
Let us know how you fared.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, all the snow has gone and it now back to looking springlike. We have two builders here today as they want to get the last bits finished ready for the floor layers who come Wednesday. Now we have to get the cooker fixed in and sort the tiles out for the wall behind the cooker.
> 
> Creative Chaos are here this morning so I'll catch up with everyone later.
> 
> Happy Monday and have a good week. xxx


I think it's wonderful how quickly your kitchen is coming together. Have fun with your Chaos. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Caught up on all the news. Thanks June for the update on my movements. I'm off to work for a rest. Still lots to do but at least it's been moved. No internet at the new place yet so doing all things on my phone! It's not easy but at least I'm in contact with the outside world.


I'm glad you're in your new place now. The rest will get settled as you need it. Although internet would be good. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Thanks gals.
> I've thought about trying my hand at needle felting and tatting. I've got a pile of projects of all the things I've wanted to try lol. I'm making progress shrinking them down, just slowly lol.


I have enough trouble finding knitting and crocheting tools. Everything else, I know I'd lose in this house. Next house, craft room.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Third headband... I lost the pic of the second one. . I'll have to get dd2 to send one tho me lol.


Very nice. Lovely stitches.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> When we were drifted in at our old house, we would take the vw bug. If you took a run at the drift, the bug was light enough to go OVER most of the drift, with the wheels spinning through the snow. My Grand AM did a lousy impression of a snow plow and would plug up its own engine and die out. It all depends on weight distribution, you need the weight evenly placed through the car. All the weight in the Grand AM was at the front. Clearance helps too. My mum's vehicle is basically the same car as mine, but lifted up. That's the car to take if there is deep snow,
> Let us know how you fared.


I am thinking the Panda has 4 wheel drive. I guess it would make sense to take that over a vehicle that does not have it.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I wonder how our Nitzi is doing. I imagine it's cold as can be up there.


I had a very nice spring-like weekend, but this week is cooler, with possibility of snow. I was doing my usual weekend chores, including a run to Costco (that's a 3 hour chunk of time right there), banking and picking up cat food at the pet store. Then there was laundry. It was windy enough to put my sheets out.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for your nice compliments on my picture. I took a photo of Bentley and copied that. It's the first time I've done a cat, there's plenty of room for improvement.


I think it looks wonderfully lifelike.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes nearly down to my last bottle of Tia Maria. xxxx





binkbrice said:


> Things could get really bad if you run out of Tia Maria!!





Barn-dweller said:


> Life would not be worth living at all. xx


I hope you got a new supply in.


----------



## nitz8catz

Lynnjmontana said:


> Good eve (afternoon here) ladies.


I love how your kitty avatar is lying.
Come back soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Wrong wine but I get your drift!! Sometimes I can see similarities but I wish I had her cheekbones!! xxxx


I used to have cheekbones. I'm not sure where they went.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> He's now cleared all of the lane down to the road so will go and explore tomorrow and see if the buses are running yet, if they are then the road should be cleared and gritted so Morrisons here we come, might even get lunch out. It's the farmer from up the hill whose sheep and two lambs we fed all summer in our garden so perhaps it's payback time. xxxx


The farmer at our old house was great for digging us out too. When we tried to pay him for gas, he wouldn't take it. He said he was bringing his tractor to his parent's house across from ours so he needed to clear the drift at the end of our drive to get to them anyways. We still appreciated the plow.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> This is my beautiful daughter with her rather strange medal for completing the half-marathon!! Mo Farah was also running in this event! Met up and had a very nice carvery lunch, it was good to see them all for a couple of hours!!


Well done. It is an unusual medal.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's chilly here this morning -- right around freezing -- but clear, so I'm going to get out for my walk. I'm so looking forward to the weather being more consistent so I can get out more regularly once again. I hope you all are having a great day/afernoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


I wouldn't put "consistency" and "weather" together anytime soon. I hope it stays clear long enough to finish your walk.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am thinking the Panda has 4 wheel drive. I guess it would make sense to take that over a vehicle that does not have it.


Unfortunately, 4 wheel drive doesn't help if there is ice. But it would be nice in deep snow.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am thinking the Panda has 4 wheel drive. I guess it would make sense to take that over a vehicle that does not have it.


His has 4WD and it built for that sort of terrain. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Caught up on all the news. Thanks June for the update on my movements. I'm off to work for a rest. Still lots to do but at least it's been moved. No internet at the new place yet so doing all things on my phone! It's not easy but at least I'm in contact with the outside world.


Glad the move has been accomplished! That's a huge relief for you. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well we're home just about in one piece. Most of the lane was clear except for about 100 yds. which we bounced and slid over, think my car is intact, and have now stocked up on essentials i.e. got two bottles of Tia Maria. Now waiting for a phone call to see when our gas is coming, but not holding my breath. Off to catch up then knit in front of the fire. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, all the snow has gone and it now back to looking springlike. We have two builders here today as they want to get the last bits finished ready for the floor layers who come Wednesday. Now we have to get the cooker fixed in and sort the tiles out for the wall behind the cooker.
> 
> Creative Chaos are here this morning so I'll catch up with everyone later.
> 
> Happy Monday and have a good week. xxx


Enjoy your Creative Chaos and the rest of your day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull but warmer Wales. I am married to an idiot, although our lane is clear there are still layers of snow around, so what is he doing? Instead of taking the heavier, bigger car to go shopping he's decided to take my little panda with hardly any ground clearance and not so much weight . If he messes up my car I will certainly mess him up, will let you know how we get on later, if we get back. xx


Safe travels! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -6'C (21'F). Chilly after a lovely weekend with people wearing shorts again. They're also forecasting snow again this week. Enough teases. I want green grass and flowers. I'm tried of brown and muck.
> I started another project. (I know!) But I needed something that I could take to Knit Night, so I started a What the Fade shawl with brioche. I bought the kit at the yarn store and I think a few people there are doing it.
> My lacy shawl is now the size of 1/2 a cushion on the family room loveseat.


That is quite a temperature fluctuation. We're looking forward to getting up to the mid-50sF this week and a couple of days of sunshine.

The shawl is looking good! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Especially if made with brioche with marmalade soread on top and topped off with meringue. I know I have weird taste. X


OMG that sounds wonderful.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I wouldn't put "consistency" and "weather" together anytime soon. I hope it stays clear long enough to finish your walk.


You're right - definitely can't put those two together just yet about our weather! The walk was good and I should be able to get another one this morning. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> His has 4WD and it built for that sort of terrain. xx


Who knows why men do the things they do. Important thing you are home in front of a warm fire with a new supply of vittals. Hope you get gas today.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Had 16 ladies here this morning and it was really really chaos, some learning embroidery stitches, some doing patchwork, one doing some felt work and others playing with beads. Anyway they all went away feeling they had accomplished something and were happy.

Two builders here today for the final push, the cooker hood is in and they are putting in the up stands at the back of the units.

I might just have to do some more needle felting this afternoon.

Jacky I'm glad you go to the shops, did you buy anything else or just Tia Maria. I know that is the most essential. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> You certainly sound like your dear self again, so glad you have managed to fight off the lurgy!!! Enjoy the concert!! xxx


What a concert! We managed to pack in 920 people, who all enjoyed every minute. Young Sheku Kanneh-Mason is incredible for an 18-year-old. Every bit as good as Jacqueline Du-Pres. I hope he doesn't burn himself out. He can make that cello sing. We actually managed to make a profit on this concert!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes, I remembered that this week was going to be particularly difficult for you dear but we are all here, holding your hand as always!! xxxx


A bit hard for us because you only have two hands, but we're all here holding on. It'll be bad but it will never be quite as bad again.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we can knit and watch TV but food might become a bit of a problem if this lasts. Actually thanks to Janet it has now started to rain, she said she was going to send it up. The drive is almost clear but don't know how long the drifts will take to shrink. Anyway it's a start. xx


Yeah! I got something right! It's dry here now though the sky is a nice shade of pale grey. I think the sun has skulked off somewhere - hopefully to you.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I have been having to watch the contents because coconut oil has become popular too!


It's everywhere! I'm getting quite paranoid.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> This is my beautiful daughter with her rather strange medal for completing the half-marathon!! Mo Farah was also running in this event! Met up and had a very nice carvery lunch, it was good to see them all for a couple of hours!!


What a lovely photo; what a wonderful self-satisfied smirk.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Have you made it with Pannatone? That's really yummy too.


That sounds deliciously light.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I have been doing...


What can I say? It's so clever and beautifully done that for a second I could say nothing.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes nearly down to my last bottle of Tia Maria. xxxx :sm23:


You never admitted that things had got that bad! Thank heavens you can get out now. I just hope Morrisons have stock especially Tia Maria.


----------



## SaxonLady

Lynnjmontana said:


> Good eve (afternoon here) ladies.


Lynn. How are you? Long time no hear.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Third headband... I lost the pic of the second one. . I'll have to get dd2 to send one tho me lol.


OOOh. That's so mine!


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Caught up on all the news. Thanks June for the update on my movements. I'm off to work for a rest. Still lots to do but at least it's been moved. No internet at the new place yet so doing all things on my phone! It's not easy but at least I'm in contact with the outside world.


Back with us. I hope your new home is all that you want.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Unfortunately, 4 wheel drive doesn't help if there is ice. But it would be nice in deep snow.


4 wheel drive should help on ice, Landrovers do.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we're home just about in one piece. Most of the lane was clear except for about 100 yds. which we bounced and slid over, think my car is intact, and have now stocked up on essentials i.e. got two bottles of Tia Maria. Now waiting for a phone call to see when our gas is coming, but not holding my breath. Off to catch up then knit in front of the fire. xx


Thank heavens. Now you can relax. The gas will hopefully get there. You should pull the 'old and infirm' bit as they were having problems getting supplies themselves.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Had 16 ladies here this morning and it was really really chaos, some learning embroidery stitches, some doing patchwork, one doing some felt work and others playing with beads. Anyway they all went away feeling they had accomplished something and were happy.
> 
> Two builders here today for the final push, the cooker hood is in and they are putting in the up stands at the back of the units.
> 
> I might just have to do some more needle felting this afternoon.
> 
> Jacky I'm glad you go to the shops, did you buy anything else or just Tia Maria. I know that is the most essential. xx


Milk.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Had 16 ladies here this morning and it was really really chaos, some learning embroidery stitches, some doing patchwork, one doing some felt work and others playing with beads. Anyway they all went away feeling they had accomplished something and were happy.
> 
> Two builders here today for the final push, the cooker hood is in and they are putting in the up stands at the back of the units.
> 
> I might just have to do some more needle felting this afternoon.
> 
> Jacky I'm glad you go to the shops, did you buy anything else or just Tia Maria. I know that is the most essential. xx


Yes I did remember to get some other stuff as well, trouble is I'm filling up my freezer again instead of emptying it. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> 4 wheel drive should help on ice, Landrovers do.


He sold my Landrover to get his Subaru. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Milk.


Yes three big containers. xx :sm24:


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> OOOh. That's so mine!


LoL.. I've run out of that color????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> What a concert! We managed to pack in 920 people, who all enjoyed every minute. Young Sheku Kanneh-Mason is incredible for an 18-year-old. Every bit as good as Jacqueline Du-Pres. I hope he doesn't burn himself out. He can make that cello sing. We actually managed to make a profit on this concert!


Awesome.. I bet it was wonderful!


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I used to have cheekbones. I'm not sure where they went.


Dd1 is always saying she wants mine.. Mine are disappearing too though, can't figure it out lol. My neck is gone too!!


----------



## linkan

Glad you had a bit of a break there in the weather. We are suppose to be in the 50's this week, but 30's and20's at night.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -6'C (21'F). Chilly after a lovely weekend with people wearing shorts again. They're also forecasting snow again this week. Enough teases. I want green grass and flowers. I'm tried of brown and muck.
> I started another project. (I know!) But I needed something that I could take to Knit Night, so I started a What the Fade shawl with brioche. I bought the kit at the yarn store and I think a few people there are doing it.
> My lacy shawl is now the size of 1/2 a cushion on the family room loveseat.


Your so talented. ???? and fast!


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I have enough trouble finding knitting and crocheting tools. Everything else, I know I'd lose in this house. Next house, craft room.


It's funny how many times I've had one of those. . as soon as i get it organized another kid moves back in lol.
I think DH should build me a tiny house craft space in the backyard lol.


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> Caught up on all the news. Thanks June for the update on my movements. I'm off to work for a rest. Still lots to do but at least it's been moved. No internet at the new place yet so doing all things on my phone! It's not easy but at least I'm in contact with the outside world.


You've gotten to the top of the hill. From here on out it should be a downhill run with boxes spilling out everywhere lol.
Kidding! Sort of.. 
Just do one box at a time it will keep chaos down a bit.


----------



## linkan

Okay I've never really looked up What Tia Maria is till now. I always meant to. But what i read was it's a coffee liquor.. Is that right?
So do you mix it with something else, or drink it as is? Are there different kinds?
It looked and sounded delicious. . i lean more toward the dessert wines but my favorite beyond that is an Ammaretto sour with cherries.
But now I'm gonna have to try the Tia Maria.


----------



## linkan

On further searching i found some compared it to Kahula ... Any thoughts?


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -6'C (21'F). Chilly after a lovely weekend with people wearing shorts again. They're also forecasting snow again this week. Enough teases. I want green grass and flowers. I'm tried of brown and muck.
> I started another project. (I know!) But I needed something that I could take to Knit Night, so I started a What the Fade shawl with brioche. I bought the kit at the yarn store and I think a few people there are doing it.
> My lacy shawl is now the size of 1/2 a cushion on the family room loveseat.


What colors did you pick for your what the fade?


----------



## PurpleFi

Builders have gone. Now have to wait til Wednesday for floor.


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Okay I've never really looked up What Tia Maria is till now. I always meant to. But what i read was it's a coffee liquor.. Is that right?
> So do you mix it with something else, or drink it as is? Are there different kinds?
> It looked and sounded delicious. . i lean more toward the dessert wines but my favorite beyond that is an Ammaretto sour with cherries.
> But now I'm gonna have to try the Tia Maria.


My favorite is a "stone sour". Same recipe as sour with shot of orange juice. I believe Tia Maria is like Kalua which I also like in ice with a top of any liquid coffee creamer.


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> On further searching i found some compared it to Kahula ... Any thoughts?


I commented before I read further. I believe they're very similar and just a matter of preference. I may have to go to the store for a taste testing. I should also pull out my recipe for homemade coffee liquor.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Builders have gone. Now have to wait til Wednesday for floor.


I am anxious to see the finished room. Especially exactly what you are putting above the cabinets. I cannot picture a kitchen without top cupboards.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Third headband... I lost the pic of the second one. . I'll have to get dd2 to send one tho me lol.


I really like that but sadly they don't look so good on a 68 year old granny!!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> We have loads of new shops near us, we'll meet up one day, take one of my girls to push me round.


Definitely!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Caught up on all the news. Thanks June for the update on my movements. I'm off to work for a rest. Still lots to do but at least it's been moved. No internet at the new place yet so doing all things on my phone! It's not easy but at least I'm in contact with the outside world.


Helloooooo!!! So glad you are now moved and can begin the next phase of your life!! Good luck to you all in your new home!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> No, I specifically don't like the egg custard; I *might have been able to cope with it, if it was made with the regular custard, but that wasn't to be! Oh well, mum began making the chocolate self-saucing pudding, that I love so much; and I still make it now - it took a while for my SIL's to get used to the chocolaty richness, because I don't think their mothers had ever made it! ????????????*


*

Do you have that with custard or ice cream? I used to make it back when the kids were at home, also made a similar lemon version but I can't take the chocolate now so I may make a lemon one sometime soon!! xxxx*


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull but warmer Wales. I am married to an idiot, although our lane is clear there are still layers of snow around, so what is he doing? Instead of taking the heavier, bigger car to go shopping he's decided to take my little panda with hardly any ground clearance and not so much weight . If he messes up my car I will certainly mess him up, will let you know how we get on later, if we get back. xx


Oh, hell's bells, does he wind you up for fun??!! Can't wait for the next installment! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> But her face would be a bit sunken, and flat if you had her cheekbones; and also I think yu would feel a little strange, if you had her cheekbones, on top of yours!????????
> 
> Sorry I just couldn't help myself! xoxoxo


Thank you Judi!! You're as barmy as me!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I am anxious to see the finished room. Especially exactly what you are putting above the cabinets. I cannot picture a kitchen without top cupboards.


Just putting 2 pine fittings either side of cooker, one a plate rack and a display unit. Another small pine wall unit to right of sink. Xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Just putting 2 pine fittings either side of cooker, one a plate rack and a display unit. Another small pine wall unit to right of sink. Xx


Waiting for final pictures. Just is different than what I am use to. Not better, not worse, just different.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we're home just about in one piece. Most of the lane was clear except for about 100 yds. which we bounced and slid over, think my car is intact, and have now stocked up on essentials i.e. got two bottles of Tia Maria. Now waiting for a phone call to see when our gas is coming, but not holding my breath. Off to catch up then knit in front of the fire. xx


So glad you are stocked up with the essentials again, that will make life more comfortable. They should be able to get that gas to you now the snow is clearing a bit, fingers crossed! I suppose there is no news re the move? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Who knows why men do the things they do. Important thing you are home in front of a warm fire with a new supply of vittals. Hope you get gas today.


Well I hope you _don't_ get gas today!!! :sm06: :sm12: :sm15: xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> What a concert! We managed to pack in 920 people, who all enjoyed every minute. Young Sheku Kanneh-Mason is incredible for an 18-year-old. Every bit as good as Jacqueline Du-Pres. I hope he doesn't burn himself out. He can make that cello sing. We actually managed to make a profit on this concert!


Sounds wonderful, glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> It's funny how many times I've had one of those. . as soon as i get it organized another kid moves back in lol.
> I think DH should build me a tiny house craft space in the backyard lol.


How about a Wendy house - or nice tent!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Builders have gone. Now have to wait til Wednesday for floor.


Looking very different now, you're nearly there!!! ARe they taking up the old floor or going over it?xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I am anxious to see the finished room. Especially exactly what you are putting above the cabinets. I cannot picture a kitchen without top cupboards.


Shelves above the counters is all the rage.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Milk.


I dont drink milk ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Waiting for final pictures. Just is different than what I am use to. Not better, not worse, just different.


I like to be different????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Looking very different now, you're nearly there!!! ARe they taking up the old floor or going over it?xxx


It's only vynel that will pull up and the same is going back just a different design in black and white. X


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Shelves above the counters is all the rage.


I took a load of shelves down, going for slightly cleaner line this time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> I took a load of shelves down, going for slightly cleaner line this time.


I found this on Pinterest!
https://pin.it/aubvcfu4zh4nfe


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I found this on Pinterest!
> https://pin.it/aubvcfu4zh4nfe


That's almost like the ones I had.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Okay I've never really looked up What Tia Maria is till now. I always meant to. But what i read was it's a coffee liquor.. Is that right?
> So do you mix it with something else, or drink it as is? Are there different kinds?
> It looked and sounded delicious. . i lean more toward the dessert wines but my favorite beyond that is an Ammaretto sour with cherries.
> But now I'm gonna have to try the Tia Maria.


Yes it's a coffee liqueur, I drink it straight although people do mix it, sometimes with cola or in cocktails. Dessert wines are the only wines I'll drink. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> On further searching i found some compared it to Kahula ... Any thoughts?


It's a near substitute which I drink on holiday if I can't get TM, it's just a bit rougher. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Builders have gone. Now have to wait til Wednesday for floor.


Looking good. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh, hell's bells, does he wind you up for fun??!! Can't wait for the next installment! xxxx


I think he must do he'll wake up dead one morning and realise he's pushed me too far. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So glad you are stocked up with the essentials again, that will make life more comfortable. They should be able to get that gas to you now the snow is clearing a bit, fingers crossed! I suppose there is no news re the move? xxxx


No I'm going to ring the owner of the house we want tonight just to show we are still very interested and perhaps hint that we would prefer they keep it off the market for now until we get something concrete from our buyer. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think he must do he'll wake up dead one morning and realise he's pushed me too far. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

After reading an article about the Queen and Prince Philip, I am trying to practice tolerance a bit more. Not always easy but it makes for a more pleasant atmosphere, for a while anyway!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Builders have gone. Now have to wait til Wednesday for floor.


It's looking great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well I hope you _don't_ get gas today!!! :sm06: :sm12: :sm15: xx


That's the only gas we're going to get today by the looks of it. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> How about a Wendy house - or nice tent!! :sm23: xxxx


To put the kids in? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No I'm going to ring the owner of the house we want tonight just to show we are still very interested and perhaps hint that we would prefer they keep it off the market for now until we get something concrete from our buyer. xxxx


Good idea, talk nice and hopefully, they would rather hang on for you than have to start over. Your buyer needs to sort himself out, PDQ!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> After reading an article about the Queen and Prince Philip, I am trying to practice tolerance a bit more. Not always easy but it makes for a more pleasant atmosphere, for a while anyway!! xxxx


It won't last I bet. xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Life would not be worth living at all. xx


My friend told me they were snowed in for 5 days last week, things got desperate when the last beer was opened!


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> I'll bring all my stuff for our spring break and you can have another go xx


Thank you, I would love to have another go at it. Do I need to bring anything?


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> My friend told me they were snowed in for 5 days last week, things got desperate when the last beer was opened!


I can empathise. xx :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> I'll bring all my stuff for our spring break and you can have another go xx


Thank you that's k8nd of you, do I need to bring anything?


----------



## truthandlight

Hello to all!! You have been quite the chatty bunch, Sometimes I revert back to following along rather than trying to respond to everyone's comments on here. My last few days have been very uneventful, but found a pic that was posted after I went to the Rose City Yarn Crawl five years ago,(Portland Oregon, is nicknamed the Rose City) Hubby took me to 19 Yarn stores in one day, my goal was to visit all of them to get my entry in for a grand prize which included lots of lovely yarn. I didn't win, but we had quite a fun day anyway. Haven't tried it again since...but got to cross that off my bucket list.

My oldest son's daughter Breinna, who has type 1 Diabetes, ended up in the hospital in ICU with extremely high blood sugar on Friday, they live in Oklahoma, so we couldn't go see her. They put her on an insulin drip IV, and it brought the high count down, so she got to go home Sat afternoon.

They had some idiot in the room next to her decide to sit on the sink instead of a chair and broke it right off the wall, so the whole floor she was on had to be evacuated to another one because of the flooding. Hope he got charged with all the repairs and havoc he caused!!!

Hope everyone has a great week, Love seeing the photos of all the events going on in your lives, and your lovely crafts. Can't wait to see Purple's finished kitchen, thinking of Susan this week and offering up prayers for comfort, and healing to all who are dealing with physical aches and pains. And wishing success to all who are moving to new homes.



Love and hugs to you all


----------



## truthandlight

Here's the pic


----------



## grandma susan

jsut a quickie. Im not snowed in anymore. Just had becky to clean and Im worn out, Im sure shes wild. Hope everyones ok. Will c u tomorrow, i hope. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It won't last I bet. xxxx


I won't take the bet cos you are almost certainly right!! We can but try, it's kept Phil & Maj together for hundreds of years so you never know!!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> What a concert! We managed to pack in 920 people, who all enjoyed every minute. Young Sheku Kanneh-Mason is incredible for an 18-year-old. Every bit as good as Jacqueline Du-Pres. I hope he doesn't burn himself out. He can make that cello sing. We actually managed to make a profit on this concert!


Well done! So pleased you made a profit on a successful evening, I shall look him up.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Builders have gone. Now have to wait til Wednesday for floor.


That was quick. It looks very nice, bet you can't wait to put things in the cupboards !


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Do you have that with custard or ice cream? I used to make it back when the kids were at home, also made a similar lemon version but I can't take the chocolate now so I may make a lemon one sometime soon!! xxxx


I was just going to say I used to make the lemon version, that was when I was a 'proper mum '. My girls always call me that when they remember something I used to make for them! It's all in good fun, well I hope so.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, I would love to have another go at it. Do I need to bring anything?


Just your lovely self and perhaps a basic sewing kit xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

????????


London Girl said:


> Well I hope you _don't_ get gas today!!! :sm06: :sm12: :sm15: xx


 :sm02: ????????


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> I can empathise. xx :sm09:


I thought you would!! Enjoy eating & drinking tonight. Hope you can get your seller to co-operate with you.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Just your lovely self and pwthaos a basic sewing kit xxxxx


Got that on my list! I take it that pwthaos is a typo cause if I've got to bring one of them, June might not have room.


----------



## LondonChris

Caught up. Had a good day, it’s my DH’s birthday today. We went out to a carvery with our 2girls & Felix. It was good to be just us having a chat, lots of “do you remember “ about when they were younger. Unfortunately Felix isn’t very well. When he got back he was screaming with a terrible high temperature. He’s just been to the Drs, he’s got Tonsillitis poor little thing. Now going to get my DH a well deserved birthday drink.


----------



## London Girl

truthandlight said:


> Hello to all!! You have been quite the chatty bunch, Sometimes I revert back to following along rather than trying to respond to everyone's comments on here. My last few days have been very uneventful, but found a pic that was posted after I went to the Rose City Yarn Crawl five years ago,(Portland Oregon, is nicknamed the Rose City) Hubby took me to 19 Yarn stores in one day, my goal was to visit all of them to get my entry in for a grand prize which included lots of lovely yarn. I didn't win, but we had quite a fun day anyway. Haven't tried it again since...but got to cross that off my bucket list.
> 
> My oldest son's daughter Breinna, who has type 1 Diabetes, ended up in the hospital in ICU with extremely high blood sugar on Friday, they live in Oklahoma, so we couldn't go see her. They put her on an insulin drip IV, and it brought the high count down, so she got to go home Sat afternoon.
> 
> They had some idiot in the room next to her decide to sit on the sink instead of a chair and broke it right off the wall, so the whole floor she was on had to be evacuated to another one because of the flooding. Hope he got charged with all the repairs and havoc he caused!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week, Love seeing the photos of all the events going on in your lives, and your lovely crafts. Can't wait to see Purple's finished kitchen, thinking of Susan this week and offering up prayers for comfort, and healing to all who are dealing with physical aches and pains. And wishing success to all who are moving to new homes.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all


Wow, Ruth, _nineteen_ yarn stores in a day?!! I bet you didn't need to count sheep or llamas or alpacas to get to sleep that night!!! How wonderful and thanks for sharing the picture!!

Hope your DD continues to stay well and I agree with you about the sink guy, you can't fix stupid!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I was just going to say I used to make the lemon version, that was when I was a 'proper mum '. My girls always call me that when they remember something I used to make for them! It's all in good fun, well I hope so.


Yes, it's much the same here except my DD then says 'No wonder I struggled with my weight as a teenager'!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Got that on my list! I take it that pwthaos is a typo cause if I've got to bring one of them, June might not have room.


I thought they died out during the Jurassic period!! :sm23: I think it was meant to be 'perhaps'!!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Caught up. Had a good day, it's my DH's birthday today. We went out to a carvery with our 2girls & Felix. It was good to be just us having a chat, lots of "do you remember " about when they were younger. Unfortunately Felix isn't very well. When he got back he was screaming with a terrible high temperature. He's just been to the Drs, he's got Tonsillitis poor little thing. Now going to get my DH a well deserved birthday drink.


Happy birthday to Mr Bill!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Got that on my list! I take it that pwthaos is a typo cause if I've got to bring one of them, June might not have room.


Touch of typolitis....I mean perhaps xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Caught up. Had a good day, it's my DH's birthday today. We went out to a carvery with our 2girls & Felix. It was good to be just us having a chat, lots of "do you remember " about when they were younger. Unfortunately Felix isn't very well. When he got back he was screaming with a terrible high temperature. He's just been to the Drs, he's got Tonsillitis poor little thing. Now going to get my DH a well deserved birthday drink.


Sorry Felix is poorly but happy birthday to Mr Bill xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I thought they died out during the Jurassic period!! :sm23: I think it was meant to be 'perhaps'!!!xxx


You are sòooooo clever xxxxx????


----------



## PurpleFi

truthandlight said:


> Here's the pic


Hi Ruth, great to see you. I'd love to try 19 yarn shops in a day. Did you buy something at all of them? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> jsut a quickie. Im not snowed in anymore. Just had becky to clean and Im worn out, Im sure shes wild. Hope everyones ok. Will c u tomorrow, i hope. xx


Time to rest xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> You are sòooooo clever xxxxx????


I just know you well!! xxxx


----------



## truthandlight

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Ruth, great to see you. I'd love to try 19 yarn shops in a day. Did you buy something at all of them? Xx


Nope, I didn't spend: (too much to look at), couldn't decide what to make, usually I need to have an idea of what I'm gonna knit when I buy yarn I usually see yarn at shops, then order online later, when I decide what to use it for. I need to take a few pics of stuff I have made to show off!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

truthandlight said:


> Nope, I didn't spend: (too much to look at), couldn't decide what to make, usually I need to have an idea of what I'm gonna knit when I buy yarn I usually see yarn at shops, then order online later, when I decide what to use it for. I need to take a few pics of stuff I have made to show off!!!


Oooooh that's pretty. Love the colours xx


----------



## Miss Pam

truthandlight said:


> Here's the pic


Sounds like a lot of fun and great photo! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> jsut a quickie. Im not snowed in anymore. Just had becky to clean and Im worn out, Im sure shes wild. Hope everyones ok. Will c u tomorrow, i hope. xx


Great you're not snowed in any longer and glad you were able to have Becky in to clean. xxxoo


----------



## Miss Pam

truthandlight said:


> Nope, I didn't spend: (too much to look at), couldn't decide what to make, usually I need to have an idea of what I'm gonna knit when I buy yarn I usually see yarn at shops, then order online later, when I decide what to use it for. I need to take a few pics of stuff I have made to show off!!!


That is a lovely little outfit! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I think he must do he'll wake up dead one morning and realise he's pushed me too far. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


I'm having that kind of day too, Mr.J pushed me so far I put sugar in my tea... and I hate the stuff! :sm22:


----------



## Islander

What a lovely likeness of Bentley Josephine, it is beautiful. Your kitchen is really shaping up. xoxox


----------



## Islander

truthandlight said:


> Nope, I didn't spend: (too much to look at), couldn't decide what to make, usually I need to have an idea of what I'm gonna knit when I buy yarn I usually see yarn at shops, then order online later, when I decide what to use it for. I need to take a few pics of stuff I have made to show off!!!


Very pretty Ruth, I've not seen a baby set with cables before, it's nice! xoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Caught up. Had a good day, it's my DH's birthday today. We went out to a carvery with our 2girls & Felix. It was good to be just us having a chat, lots of "do you remember " about when they were younger. Unfortunately Felix isn't very well. When he got back he was screaming with a terrible high temperature. He's just been to the Drs, he's got Tonsillitis poor little thing. Now going to get my DH a well deserved birthday drink.


Happy Birthday to your DH Chris. Sorry little Felix isn't well... do kids keep their tonsils now or have them taken out like they used to in the day? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'm having that kind of day too, Mr.J pushed me so far I put sugar in my tea... and I hate the stuff! :sm22:


Why can't they just listen to what we say, we DO know best, and then leave us alone. xx :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> What a lovely likeness of Bentley Josephine, it is beautiful. Your kitchen is really shaping up. xoxox


Thanks Trish, sending you calming hugs xxx


----------



## Islander

truthandlight said:


> Here's the pic


Wow Ruth, that would have been a fun day... 19 stores!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Why can't they just listen to what we say, we DO know best, and then leave us alone. xx :sm15:


That's one of those questions that there is no answer for! :sm09: xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> On further searching i found some compared it to Kahula ... Any thoughts?


Both are nice, good in milk too, although Jacky might disagree! xoxox


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> I commented before I read further. I believe they're very similar and just a matter of preference. I may have to go to the store for a taste testing. I should also pull out my recipe for homemade coffee liquor.


Please do Rebecca! xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Trish, sending you calming hugs xxx


Thank you dear Josephine. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Both are nice, good in milk too, although Jacky might disagree! xoxox


It's a shame to water it down or in this case milk it down. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Using the Panda will keep the big car clean. Hoping everything goes well for you on your outing.


You just don't have clean cars where we live, too much mud and puddles for that. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a shame to water it down or in this case milk it down. xx :sm09: :sm09:


The only thing that should be added to Tia Maria is MORE TIA MARIA! ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> The only thing that should be added to Tia Maria is MORE TIA MARIA! ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> The only thing that should be added to Tia Maria is MORE TIA MARIA! ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> It's everywhere! I'm getting quite paranoid.


Me too I almost bought some Kahlua but read the ingredients and it has coconut in it! why do they have to add that to a coffee liqueur.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Builders have gone. Now have to wait til Wednesday for floor.


Looking so good.


----------



## linkan

Just found out one of the ladies in our sewing circle lost her husband to cancer yesterday.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> It's funny how many times I've had one of those. . as soon as i get it organized another kid moves back in lol.
> I think DH should build me a tiny house craft space in the backyard lol.


It could look like a really cute little cottage......but then Caleigh would try to move in! :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

truthandlight said:


> Nope, I didn't spend: (too much to look at), couldn't decide what to make, usually I need to have an idea of what I'm gonna knit when I buy yarn I usually see yarn at shops, then order online later, when I decide what to use it for. I need to take a few pics of stuff I have made to show off!!!


Very nice I just bought some of that yarn but in pink!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> After reading an article about the Queen and Prince Philip, I am trying to practice tolerance a bit more. Not always easy but it makes for a more pleasant atmosphere, for a while anyway!! xxxx


Sounds like a wise decision. I try to treat Mr. Wonderful like he was my friend. I do not always succeed, but I try. Of course it is easy because he is Wonderful.


----------



## jinx

Glad your granddaughter is home again. Diabetes is a terrible disease and even worse when it affects a child.
I have not been in 19 yarn stores in my life. I don't think there are that many lys within 200 miles of here.


truthandlight said:


> Hello to all!! You have been quite the chatty bunch, Sometimes I revert back to following along rather than trying to respond to everyone's comments on here. My last few days have been very uneventful, but found a pic that was posted after I went to the Rose City Yarn Crawl five ago,(Portland Oregon, is nicknamed the Rose City) Hubby took me to 19 Yarn stores in one day, my goal was to visit all of them to get my entry in for a grand prize included lots of lovely yarn. I didn't win, but we had quite a fun day anyway. Haven't tried it again since...but got to cross that off my bucket list.
> 
> My oldest son's daughter Breinna, who has type 1 Diabetes, ended up in the hospital in ICU with extremely high blood sugar on Friday, they live in Oklahoma, so we couldn't go see her. They put her on an insulin drip IV, and it brought the high count down, so she got to go home Sat afternoon.
> 
> They had some idiot in the room next to her decide to sit on the sink instead of a chair and broke it right off the wall, so the whole floor she was on had to be evacuated to another one because of the flooding. Hope he got charged with all the repairs and havoc he caused!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week, Love seeing the photos of all the events going on in your lives, and your lovely crafts. Can't wait to see Purple's finished kitchen, thinking of Susan this week and offering up prayers for comfort, and healing to all who are dealing with physical aches and pains. And wishing success to all who are moving to new homes.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all


----------



## jinx

My adult grand daughter just had hers out this year. They no longer put stitches in. She had 3 emergency surgeries because she started hemorrhaging at the operation site.I think I mentioned on here the nurses were running down the hall with her gurney to get her into surgery asap. She is crying wait my grandma cannot walk that fast.
She always thinks of others first.


Islander said:


> Happy Birthday to your DH Chris. Sorry little Felix isn't well... do kids keep their tonsils now or have them taken out like they used to in the day? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> You just don't have clean cars where we live, too much mud and puddles for that. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I have not driven my car in weeks. I thought it would be nice and clean in the garage. Ha, a black car is never clean. It was very dusty. The inside also need a good vacuuming.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Touch of typolitis....I mean perhaps xxxxxxxx


I realised that, but trout it was a great word. I just typed thought & it came up as trout! Don't you love typos.


----------



## LondonChris

truthandlight said:


> Nope, I didn't spend: (too much to look at), couldn't decide what to make, usually I need to have an idea of what I'm gonna knit when I buy yarn I usually see yarn at shops, then order online later, when I decide what to use it for. I need to take a few pics of stuff I have made to show off!!!


That's very pretty, good pattern & I love the yarn.


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Happy Birthday to your DH Chris. Sorry little Felix isn't well... do kids keep their tonsils now or have them taken out like they used to in the day? xoxoxo


They try to keep them. Poor little thing is really poorly, at least it'ss not his ears, heâs only recently had gromits fitted. He is such a cutie but has his problems. Im showing a photo of him on Sunday, he was not well then.


----------



## LondonChris

Another photo of all my GS, at the party


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull but bit warmer Wales. DH has been bouncing through the snow in my car again, I think he is afraid of denting his. If I find one dent in mine, food is off the menu (I know where to hit him where it will hurt the most :sm15: ). Having our Sunday roast today as we missed out at the weekend then sit and wait for things to happen, I seem to be doing a lot of that lately, unfortunately not a lot is happening. I'm all confused with my days as we went shopping yesterday instead of Friday so now think it is Saturday today. Won't be getting any post again today apparently the postmen have been told to stick to the main roads, so that's one bit of excitement I will be deprived of today, (what a sad life I have) perhaps the gas man will make it today, now that will cause excitement. Well have waffled on enough have a good Tuesday. xx


----------



## London Girl

truthandlight said:


> Nope, I didn't spend: (too much to look at), couldn't decide what to make, usually I need to have an idea of what I'm gonna knit when I buy yarn I usually see yarn at shops, then order online later, when I decide what to use it for. I need to take a few pics of stuff I have made to show off!!!


That's very cute and I really like the unusual colour combination!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I'm having that kind of day too, Mr.J pushed me so far I put sugar in my tea... and I hate the stuff! :sm22:


Oh dear!! I swear I can smell if there is sugar in tea or coffee just before I go to drink it!!! Hang in there kiddo!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Me too I almost bought some Kahlua but read the ingredients and it has coconut in it! why do they have to add that to a coffee liqueur.


For some bizarre reason, they seem to want to add it to everything these days, which must make life pretty difficult for you and Saxy. It must n=be cheap!!!x


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sounds like a wise decision. I try to treat Mr. Wonderful like he was my friend. I do not always succeed, but I try. Of course it is easy because he is Wonderful.


I can imagine you saying that last bit through seriously gritted teeth!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My adult grand daughter just had hers out this year. They no longer put stitches in. She had 3 emergency surgeries because she started hemorrhaging at the operation site.I think I mentioned on here the nurses were running down the hall with her gurney to get her into surgery asap. She is crying wait my grandma cannot walk that fast.
> She always thinks of others first.


I remember that, must have been so scary for you all. They don't seem to take them out here unless there is extreme repeated tonsillitis but by then, I'm guessing the surgery can become more serious? xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have not driven my car in weeks. I thought it would be nice and clean in the garage. Ha, a black car is never clean. It was very dusty. The inside also need a good vacuuming.


I have been very remiss in cleaning my car in the 11 years I have had it but she still looks pretty good, in a slightly shabby chic way!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> They try to keep them. Poor little thing is really poorly, at least it'ss not his ears, heâs only recently had gromits fitted. He is such a cutie but has his problems. Im showing a photo of him on Sunday, he was not well then.


He is really cute but then they both are!! Little F hasn't changed since he was a baby, looks just the same!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Another photo of all my GS, at the party


Wow, Claire's two are so alike, they could be twins!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but bit warmer Wales. DH has been bouncing through the snow in my car again, I think he is afraid of denting his. If I find one dent in mine, food is off the menu (I know where to hit him where it will hurt the most :sm15: ). Having our Sunday roast today as we missed out at the weekend then sit and wait for things to happen, I seem to be doing a lot of that lately, unfortunately not a lot is happening. I'm all confused with my days as we went shopping yesterday instead of Friday so now think it is Saturday today. Won't be getting any post again today apparently the postmen have been told to stick to the main roads, so that's one bit of excitement I will be deprived of today, (what a sad life I have) perhaps the gas man will make it today, now that will cause excitement. Well have waffled on enough have a good Tuesday. xx


You have the best day you can too, I suspect some more knitting is on the cards? I am just off to get my hair cut and then this afternoon, we are out for lunch and the cinema, it's DH's favourite lady, Jennifer Lawrence, in The Red Sparrow. Catch you later!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and -2'C (28'F). It's overcast and snow is forecast for the next 3 days.
Mum just left to join her photography club taking pictures of the sunrise down at the lake. Sister dropped in last night on her way home. She had stopped at one of the fast food restaurants in Port Hope and brought her supper over to our place to eat. Her hubby was driving into Toronto on Wednesday so he wasn't with her.
I worked on the What the Fade brioche shawl that I was going to take to Knit Night, but.... It's going to be snowing, so I won't be going, again. I swear it has snowed or iced EVERY Tuesday that I haven't been on late shift. I also was able to knit a few rows on the lacy shawl too, until I started nodding off.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I have not driven my car in weeks. I thought it would be nice and clean in the garage. Ha, a black car is never clean. It was very dusty. The inside also need a good vacuuming.





London Girl said:


> I have been very remiss in cleaning my car in the 11 years I have had it but she still looks pretty good, in a slightly shabby chic way!!


I get my car oiled in the fall. It then remains oily inside and out, until spring. My car has barely rusted and it's a 2005 car. It just looks awful all winter long. As do most cars around here. They're all covered with sand, salt, beet juice and whatever else the road crews come up with to get rid of the snow and ice.
White cars in winter are just as bad. They're never white until spring. And if you do get them cleaned, you end up losing them in a snowbank. :sm18:


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Another photo of all my GS, at the party


What a fabulous photo. Such lovely boys xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but bit warmer Wales. DH has been bouncing through the snow in my car again, I think he is afraid of denting his. If I find one dent in mine, food is off the menu (I know where to hit him where it will hurt the most :sm15: ). Having our Sunday roast today as we missed out at the weekend then sit and wait for things to happen, I seem to be doing a lot of that lately, unfortunately not a lot is happening. I'm all confused with my days as we went shopping yesterday instead of Friday so now think it is Saturday today. Won't be getting any post again today apparently the postmen have been told to stick to the main roads, so that's one bit of excitement I will be deprived of today, (what a sad life I have) perhaps the gas man will make it today, now that will cause excitement. Well have waffled on enough have a good Tuesday. xx


Hope you get some action on the moving front soon. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I have been very remiss in cleaning my car in the 11 years I have had it but she still looks pretty good, in a slightly shabby chic way!!


You can come and park your car in my kitchen as that is the look I am after. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I remember that, must have been so scary for you all. They don't seem to take them out here unless there is extreme repeated tonsillitis but by then, I'm guessing the surgery can become more serious? xx


DD had hers out at 2yrs old because over a six month period, she was in the emergency room for tonsillitis & high fevers multiple times. Antibiotics only worked for the 10 days that she was on them, then the tonsils would swell again. The last time her tonsils were so swollen that I couldn't get any fluid into her and they had to put her on IV. Her doctor finally said enough is enough. Oh, and all those antibiotics affected her adult teeth, so she has had a lasting effect from all that tonsillitis/antibiotics.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> You can come and park your car in my kitchen as that is the look I am after. xxx


Huh???
The Garage Look?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a slightly damp Surrey. Had to take an antihistamine last night and could not wake up this morning, still 2 coffees late I am raring to go.

Hve just spent the last 20 minutes trying to pay some money into my credit card as it had maxed out! Never done that before, quite a complicated process. I expect they would rather I didn't pay so they could charge me interest. Anyway it's done and I can carry on using my card. Virtually everything is paid for the kitchen and we have come in under budget. I asked Mr P if that meant I more some spare money to spend on wool? His reply is not printable.

Anyway we are off to the shops and I will also call into the bank and make sure everything is ok.

Happy Tuesday, catch you later. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Huh???
> The Garage Look?


Hi Mav, ho ho. I suppose I could have half a car sticking out of the wall. Saw one like that in some house design programme. Not quite what I was looking for. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but bit warmer Wales. DH has been bouncing through the snow in my car again, I think he is afraid of denting his. If I find one dent in mine, food is off the menu (I know where to hit him where it will hurt the most :sm15: ). Having our Sunday roast today as we missed out at the weekend then sit and wait for things to happen, I seem to be doing a lot of that lately, unfortunately not a lot is happening. I'm all confused with my days as we went shopping yesterday instead of Friday so now think it is Saturday today. Won't be getting any post again today apparently the postmen have been told to stick to the main roads, so that's one bit of excitement I will be deprived of today, (what a sad life I have) perhaps the gas man will make it today, now that will cause excitement. Well have waffled on enough have a good Tuesday. xx


You're going to have to hide the keys to your car. I confuse mum whenever I have a day off. It's funny how we get set in routines.
I hope your gas man can make it through. Call them and tell them that your DH has been driving back and forth with your little car, how come they can't make it with their big truck?


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Another photo of all my GS, at the party


Cute picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly damp Surrey. Had to take an antihistamine last night and could not wake up this morning, still 2 coffees late I am raring to go.
> 
> Hve just spent the last 20 minutes trying to pay some money into my credit card as it had maxed out! Never done that before, quite a complicated process. I expect they would rather I didn't pay so they could charge me interest. Anyway it's done and I can carry on using my card. Virtually everything is paid for the kitchen and we have come in under budget. I asked Mr P if that meant I more some spare money to spend on wool? His reply is not printable.
> 
> Anyway we are off to the shops and I will also call into the bank and make sure everything is ok.
> 
> Happy Tuesday, catch you later. xxx


 :sm11: :sm11: Have fun shopping.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now, I need to stop at the store on the way to work and pick up some cream for my tea latte.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

What a cutie. Hope he is feeling better by now.


LondonChris said:


> They try to keep them. Poor little thing is really poorly, at least it'ss not his ears, heâs only recently had gromits fitted. He is such a cutie but has his problems. Im showing a photo of him on Sunday, he was not well then.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I can imagine you saying that last bit through seriously gritted teeth!!! xxxx


Alas, some times he has need for improvement. Funny thing is the nicer I am the nicer he is. After a bit we try outdoing each other with kindness. Then there is an explosion just for fun.

:sm02: :sm01:


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I get my car oiled in the fall. It then remains oily inside and out, until spring. My car has barely rusted and it's a 2005 car. It just looks awful all winter long. As do most cars around here. They're all covered with sand, salt, beet juice and whatever else the road crews come up with to get rid of the snow and ice.
> White cars in winter are just as bad. They're never white until spring. And if you do get them cleaned, you end up losing them in a snowbank. :sm18:


Not familiar with oiling the car. We have never bought a white car as they are so hard for other drivers to see when it is snowing. And around here we get snow quite often.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly damp Surrey. Had to take an antihistamine last night and could not wake up this morning, still 2 coffees late I am raring to go.
> 
> Hve just spent the last 20 minutes trying to pay some money into my credit card as it had maxed out! Never done that before, quite a complicated process. I expect they would rather I didn't pay so they could charge me interest. Anyway it's done and I can carry on using my card. Virtually everything is paid for the kitchen and we have come in under budget. I asked Mr P if that meant I more some spare money to spend on wool? His reply is not printable.
> 
> Anyway we are off to the shops and I will also call into the bank and make sure everything is ok.
> 
> Happy Tuesday, catch you later. xxx


Morning. I have all my bills paid automatically paid online. Took some doing, but once it was done I was so happy not to mess around remembering due dates. I need to take some spare money and buy some yarn. I am finding it harder and harder to find yarn for my little projects I work on between my larger items. I already have a basket filled with hats, mitts, and slippers ready to donate next winter.


----------



## jinx

Same thing here. They avoid the surgery when they are young as often the kids out grow the infections. My son had his taken out at 3 because he could never get over the infection. He has never had another throat or ear problem. With grand daughter Dr. waited and waited and the infections never cleared up and got worse and worse as she aged.


London Girl said:


> I remember that, must have been so scary for you all. They don't seem to take them out here unless there is extreme repeated tonsillitis but by then, I'm guessing the surgery can become more serious? xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> You can come and park your car in my kitchen as that is the look I am after. xxx


_And_,it's purple!!!!xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. I have all my bills paid automatically paid online. Took some doing, but once it was done I was so happy not to mess around remembering due dates. I need to take some spare money and buy some yarn. I am finding it harder and harder to find yarn for my little projects I work on between my larger items. I already have a basket filled with hats, mitts, and slippers ready to donate next winter.


Hi Jinx, I think that was partly the problem. Most of my bills are paid by direct debit when they are due,but because I had paid for all the kitchen on my credit card I was about to go over my credit allowance so I had to pay off what was owed on the bill they just sent me. I wanted to pay more as I knew there would be more to come, but I could only just pay of what was due to 3 March and nothing more. Having now done that it should be fine to 3 April, but who knows.xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Same thing here. They avoid the surgery when they are young as often the kids out grow the infections. My son had his taken out at 3 because he could never get over the infection. He has never had another throat or ear problem. With grand daughter Dr. waited and waited and the infections never cleared up and got worse and worse as she aged.


I had mine out when I was in my 20s and it was not fun.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> They try to keep them. Poor little thing is really poorly, at least it'ss not his ears, heâs only recently had gromits fitted. He is such a cutie but has his problems. Im showing a photo of him on Sunday, he was not well then.


Oh, poor little guy! I hope he gets better soon. Sending him many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Another photo of all my GS, at the party


Great photo of all the boys! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I have been very remiss in cleaning my car in the 11 years I have had it but she still looks pretty good, in a slightly shabby chic way!!


I like your car! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You have the best day you can too, I suspect some more knitting is on the cards? I am just off to get my hair cut and then this afternoon, we are out for lunch and the cinema, it's DH's favourite lady, Jennifer Lawrence, in The Red Sparrow. Catch you later!! xxxx


Enjoy the movie! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Well I think I am going to go grocery shopping today as the pickings are getting very slim and I think there might be a riot soon if I don't do something about it I just don't like shopping with a crowd, I.e. a 5 year old a 22 year old and almost 21, they all seem to keep adding stuff to the cart and I can't focus on what I am supposed to get!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Well I think I am going to go grocery shopping today as the pickings are getting very slim and I think there might be a riot soon if I don't do something about it I just don't like shopping with a crowd, I.e. a 5 year old a 22 year old and almost 21, they all seem to keep adding stuff to the cart and I can't focus on what I am supposed to get!


Send them off to find some thing obscure x


----------



## SaxonLady

Happy birthday Mr B.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I'm having that kind of day too, Mr.J pushed me so far I put sugar in my tea... and I hate the stuff! :sm22:


Sugar in tea! He must have pushed hard.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Why can't they just listen to what we say, we DO know best, and then leave us alone. xx :sm15:


They cannot do either because they're men.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> The only thing that should be added to Tia Maria is MORE TIA MARIA! ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


I'll drink to that. No contaminants, please.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Me too I almost bought some Kahlua but read the ingredients and it has coconut in it! why do they have to add that to a coffee liqueur.


I didn't know that. Thnks for the warning. I don't know what coconut milk tastes like but I do know the smell, and it's quite similar to vanilla bourbon, so I can understand adding it in Kahlua.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> They try to keep them. Poor little thing is really poorly, at least it'ss not his ears, heâs only recently had gromits fitted. He is such a cutie but has his problems. Im showing a photo of him on Sunday, he was not well then.


He just looks so sorry for himself. Cuddle time.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Alas, some times he has need for improvement. Funny thing is the nicer I am the nicer he is. After a bit we try outdoing each other with kindness. Then there is an explosion just for fun.
> 
> :sm02: :sm01:


If I'm nice to mine he wonders what on earth I am up to.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jinx, I think that was partly the problem. Most of my bills are paid by direct debit when they are due,but because I had paid for all the kitchen on my credit card I was about to go over my credit allowance so I had to pay off what was owed on the bill they just sent me. I wanted to pay more as I knew there would be more to come, but I could only just pay of what was due to 3 March and nothing more. Having now done that it should be fine to 3 April, but who knows.xxx


Oh, I get it, I understand. Nope, they will not let you overpay. I was surprised when I found that out as one would think they would glad to have excess.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> If I'm nice to mine he wonders what Xx earth I am up to.


????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Had a big funeral today, for a Brigadier. It was a lovely church service and the wake was at the West Sussex Golf Club (waiting list two years!). There was plenty of free wine and soft drinks available free at the bar and the food just kept coming and coming. The plates weren't allowed to empty. I dread to imagine what it cost. He was a nice man and he deserved nothing less.

This evening DH and I are off to see Noel Coward's Private Lives. Live on stage in London and filmed to theatres around the country. I watch quite a few good productions that way.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Had a big funeral today, for a Brigadier. It was a lovely church service and the wake was at the West Sussex Golf Club (waiting list two years!). There was plenty of free wine and soft drinks available free at the bar and the food just kept coming and coming. The plates weren't allowed to empty. I dread to imagine what it cost. He was a nice man and he deserved nothing less.
> 
> This evening DH and I are off to see Noel Coward's Private Lives. Live on stage in London and filmed to theatres around the country. I watch quite a few good productions that way.


Enjoy. It's a lovely play xx


----------



## jinx

I can understand that. Part of the reason I love ordering online at Walmart. They do the shopping and put it in my car when I arrive. Best thing is I do not put extra things in the cart and that alone saves me a lot of money. Yesterday when I was in the store I put cookies, potato chips, and donuts in the cart. Geez, do not go shopping when you are hungry.


binkbrice said:


> Well I think I am going to go grocery shopping today as the pickings are getting very slim and I think there might be a riot soon if I don't do something about it I just don't like shopping with a crowd, I.e. a 5 year old a 22 year old and almost 21, they all seem to keep adding stuff to the cart and I can't focus on what I am supposed to get!


----------



## jinx

Two year wait to have a funeral at the country club? Glad he got the send off he deserved.


SaxonLady said:


> Had a big funeral today, for a Brigadier. It was a lovely church service and the wake was at the West Sussex Golf Club (waiting list two years!). There was plenty of free wine and soft drinks available free at the bar and the food just kept coming and coming. The plates weren't allowed to empty. I dread to imagine what it cost. He was a nice man and he deserved nothing less.
> 
> This evening DH and I are off to see Noel Coward's Private Lives. Live on stage in London and filmed to theatres around the country. I watch quite a few good productions that way.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Sugar in tea! He must have pushed hard.


Of course sugar in tea, it's the only way to drink tea. xx :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Two year wait to have a funeral at the country club? Glad he got the send off he deserved.


You have to be a member to have your wake there, so he obviously waited his two years some time ago! He was the captain of the Golf Club when he died.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I can understand that. Part of the reason I love ordering online at Walmart. They do the shopping and put it in my car when I arrive. Best thing is I do not put extra things in the cart and that alone saves me a lot of money. Yesterday when I was in the store I put cookies, potato chips, and donuts in the cart. Geez, do not go shopping when you are hungry.


I know that is what I do and those sound like the usual that they put in.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jinx, I think that was partly the problem. Most of my bills are paid by direct debit when they are due,but because I had paid for all the kitchen on my credit card I was about to go over my credit allowance so I had to pay off what was owed on the bill they just sent me. I wanted to pay more as I knew there would be more to come, but I could only just pay of what was due to 3 March and nothing more. Having now done that it should be fine to 3 April, but who knows.xxx


Well, that's what they're for isn't it?! :sm09: I have given my normal one into the custody of DH as it is too easy to get carried away. However, when I ordered my new tooth at the dentist a couple of weeks ago, they wanted paying before they started work but fortunately, I had my 'travelling' credit card in my bag but it all has to be paid off in the end!!! :sm14: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I like your car! xxxooo


...and she likes you too!!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy the movie! xxxooo


Wasn't really my sort of thing, very complicated spy thriller with too much s*x and violence!!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I think I am going to go grocery shopping today as the pickings are getting very slim and I think there might be a riot soon if I don't do something about it I just don't like shopping with a crowd, I.e. a 5 year old a 22 year old and almost 21, they all seem to keep adding stuff to the cart and I can't focus on what I am supposed to get!


Pushes the bill up too!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy. It's a lovely play xx


Yes it is, one of my favourites! I am going to the Bob Hope theatre in Eltham with DD tomorrow to see 39 Steps! Really looking forward to that!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yes it is, one of my favourites! I am going to the Bob Hope theatre in Eltham with DD tomorrow to see 39 Steps! Really looking forward to that!!


Another great play x


----------



## linkan

truthandlight said:


> Nope, I didn't spend: (too much to look at), couldn't decide what to make, usually I need to have an idea of what I'm gonna knit when I buy yarn I usually see yarn at shops, then order online later, when I decide what to use it for. I need to take a few pics of stuff I have made to show off!!!


That's just darling!


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> If I'm nice to mine he wonders what on earth I am up to.


Mine too... LoL . i do think our boys would get along nicely.
If I'm quiet he starts wondering what he did wrong !!!!


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Same thing here. They avoid the surgery when they are young as often the kids out grow the infections. My son had his taken out at 3 because he could never get over the infection. He has never had another throat or ear problem. With grand daughter Dr. waited and waited and the infections never cleared up and got worse and worse as she aged.


I was16 and it was a much harder and traumatic experience. I had tonsil infections nearly every month before they finally decided to do it. Dd1 was only 10 when they took hers.. ... HORRIBLE experience. She ended up having a second surgery because the incision came open 7 days out. Very frightening.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> Had a big funeral today, for a Brigadier. It was a lovely church service and the wake was at the West Sussex Golf Club (waiting list two years!). There was plenty of free wine and soft drinks available free at the bar and the food just kept coming and coming. The plates weren't allowed to empty. I dread to imagine what it cost. He was a nice man and he deserved nothing less.
> 
> This evening DH and I are off to see Noel Coward's Private Lives. Live on stage in London and filmed to theatres around the country. I watch quite a few good productions that way.


That funeral sounds a big affair.
I hope you enjoyed Private Lives, I really like Noel Cowards plays. Those productions are a great idea. We saw War Horse, which was great. Seen a couple more but can't remember what they were, got muddled brain today, as usual.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Yes it is, one of my favourites! I am going to the Bob Hope theatre in Eltham with DD tomorrow to see 39 Steps! Really looking forward to that!!


Love that theatre, enjoy!


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all, hope everyone is ok? We went to our club this morning, we had a nice lunch & birthday cake for my DH. GOT home & my new phone had arrived, I lost my other phone, I am convinced it’s in the house somewhere but I can’t find it. Will probably find it now. Lost most of my numbers though. I wasn’t going away without a phone.
I’m going to sit & Knit now, making a tiny cardigan but not very enthusiastic about it. This is due to me ordering some yarn & I want to start that.
Night everyone..xx


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Had a big funeral today, for a Brigadier. It was a lovely church service and the wake was at the West Sussex Golf Club (waiting list two years!). There was plenty of free wine and soft drinks available free at the bar and the food just kept coming and coming. The plates weren't allowed to empty. I dread to imagine what it cost. He was a nice man and he deserved nothing less.
> 
> This evening DH and I are off to see Noel Coward's Private Lives. Live on stage in London and filmed to theatres around the country. I watch quite a few good productions that way.


That sounds like a lovely funeral. Enjoy your evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> ...and she likes you too!!! xxxx :sm23:


xxxooo :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Wasn't really my sort of thing, very complicated spy thriller with too much s*x and violence!!!


A little bit of that goes a long way! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, hope everyone is ok? We went to our club this morning, we had a nice lunch & birthday cake for my DH. GOT home & my new phone had arrived, I lost my other phone, I am convinced it's in the house somewhere but I can't find it. Will probably find it now. Lost most of my numbers though. I wasn't going away without a phone.
> I'm going to sit & Knit now, making a tiny cardigan but not very enthusiastic about it. This is due to me ordering some yarn & I want to start that.
> Night everyone..xx


Happy birthday to Mr. B! Sounds like you've had a lovely day. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, hope everyone is ok? We went to our club this morning, we had a nice lunch & birthday cake for my DH. GOT home & my new phone had arrived, I lost my other phone, I am convinced it's in the house somewhere but I can't find it. Will probably find it now. Lost most of my numbers though. I wasn't going away without a phone.
> I'm going to sit & Knit now, making a tiny cardigan but not very enthusiastic about it. This is due to me ordering some yarn & I want to start that.
> Night everyone..xx


Happy birthday to your dh ????????


----------



## linkan

Dd2 wore her headband to pick up sweet pea ,so i finally got another pic lol.
And she brought adult juice lol. ????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Dd2 wore her headband to pick up sweet pea ,so i finally got another pic lol.
> And she brought adult juice lol. ????


They are great headbands and your DD is lovely! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> They are great headbands and your DD is lovely! :sm02: xxxooo


Thanks... I had to take apart the green one.. It was too big. I did them all the same except the green one is actually a smaller weight yarn. So this makes four times I've made this pattern lol.
It's an easy knit, the kind you can relax with so i don't mind.

Sleep is being illusive but I've got to try again. I've got an appointment with the lung doctor in the morning. 
Gnite ladies... Or good morning really lol.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from an almost sunny Wales. My yarn might come today, the driver wimped out yesterday and maybe we might see a postman. The gas man? who knows, all I know is we haven't got any heat on today. See you later, off to sit on the log burner. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes it is, one of my favourites! I am going to the Bob Hope theatre in Eltham with DD tomorrow to see 39 Steps! Really looking forward to that!!


Loved Private Lives last night. It wasn't a filmed one, it was live on our stage. Very good production.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Interesting how yarn can be delivered but the gas cannot be delivered. Hoping you get both deliveries today.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an almost sunny Wales. My yarn might come today, the driver wimped out yesterday and maybe we might see a postman. The gas man? who knows, all I know is we haven't got any heat on today. See you later, off to sit on the log burner. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Dd2 wore her headband to pick up sweet pea ,so i finally got another pic lol.
> And she brought adult juice lol. ????


That looks great, lovely to see your DD again!! Hope you enjoyed the 'grape juice'!! :sm09: xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey,the sun is just coming out following quite a bit of rain. Great excitement the man is here fitting the flooring - photo to follow. It looks great. The builder comes back this adternoon to finishing fitting the kicking boards and put the fridge in and move our dresser back. We are nearly back in business.

Mr P is on the school run today and there is singing tonight, hopefully we might have a couple of new members joining us and our lovely new singing teacher.

Will catch you later. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an almost sunny Wales. My yarn might come today, the driver wimped out yesterday and maybe we might see a postman. The gas man? who knows, all I know is we haven't got any heat on today. See you later, off to sit on the log burner. xx


Don't burn your booty!!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey,the sun is just coming out following quite a bit of rain. Great excitement the man is here fitting the flooring - photo to follow. It looks great. The builder comes back this adternoon to finishing fitting the kicking boards and put the fridge in and move our dresser back. We are nearly back in business.
> 
> Mr P is on the school run today and there is singing tonight, hopefully we might have a couple of new members joining us and our lovely new singing teacher.
> 
> Will catch you later. xx


Good morning!! No sun here yet and it is raining hard, hope it stops soon as I am supposed to be out with a friend later today!! Can't wait to see the finished kitchen!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey,the sun is just coming out following quite a bit of rain. Great excitement the man is here fitting the flooring - photo to follow. It looks great. The builder comes back this adternoon to finishing fitting the kicking boards and put the fridge in and move our dresser back. We are nearly back in business.
> 
> Mr P is on the school run today and there is singing tonight, hopefully we might have a couple of new members joining us and our lovely new singing teacher.
> 
> Will catch you later. xx


Exciting. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Don't burn your booty!!!xxx


At least it will be warm. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning!! No sun here yet and it is raining hard, hope it stops soon as I am supposed to be out with a friend later today!! Can't wait to see the finished kitchen!! xxxx


Just for a change no rain here, sunny and cold. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I cannot believe how quickly all that work was accomplished in a short amount of time. Waiting anxiously for pictures.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey,the sun is just coming out following quite a bit of rain. Great excitement the man is here fitting the flooring - photo to follow. It looks great. The builder comes back this adternoon to finishing fitting the kicking boards and put the fridge in and move our dresser back. We are nearly back in business.
> 
> Mr P is on the school run today and there is singing tonight, hopefully we might have a couple of new members joining us and our lovely new singing teacher.
> 
> Will catch you later. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning!! No sun here yet and it is raining hard, hope it stops soon as I am supposed to be out with a friend later today!! Can't wait to see the finished kitchen!! xxxx


Morning. I understand you cannot go out in the rain. You are so sweet you are sure to melt.
:sm23: :sm04:


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Dd2 wore her headband to pick up sweet pea ,so i finally got another pic lol.
> And she brought adult juice lol. ????


Lovely girl and lovely headband xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just for a change no rain here, sunny and cold. xxxx


It's pretty cold here to but probably not by Welsh standards!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Tada! Floor's done....
And builder's on his way.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I understand you cannot go out in the rain. You are so sweet you are sure to melt.
> :sm23: :sm04:


Haha!! That would be a good way of losing weight, if it worked!! If the rain gets on my glasses, I can't see a thing, never mind what it does to my hair!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Tada! Floor's done....
> And builder's on his way.


Very nice!! You are going to felt that pattern now, aren't you?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Tada! Floor's done....
> And builder's on his way.


Wow, was not expecting that. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Haha!! That would be a good way of losing weight, if it worked!! If the rain gets on my glasses, I can't see a thing, never mind what it does to my hair!!! xxx


Well if the rain is on your glasses you won't be able to see your hair. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well if the rain is on your glasses you won't be able to see your hair. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


Hmmmm, interesting philosophy!!! Were you an ostrich in a past life?!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Very nice!! You are going to felt that pattern now, aren't you?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Now there's a thought ????x


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Tada! Floor's done....
> And builder's on his way.


Very nice flooring. Reminds me of a hand knit quilt.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well if the rain is on your glasses you won't be able to see your hair. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


Love the logic x


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Very nice flooring. Reminds me of a hand knit quilt.


Ok I'll knit it tooxxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Well if the rain is on your glasses you won't be able to see your hair. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


A serious laugh out loud! I was going to say she should take a bottle of shampoo with her to take care of her hair.


----------



## jinx

jinx said:


> Very nice flooring. Reminds me of a hand knit quilt.


I see we are all on the same wave length. The pattern surprised me and it also reminded me of crafting.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I see we are all on the same wave length. The pattern surprised me and it also reminded me of crafting.


Glad you were surprised,so was the fitter!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hmmmm, interesting philosophy!!! Were you an ostrich in a past life?!! :sm23: xxxx


If I was I obviously didn't bring the long legs into my next life. xxxx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 1'C (34'F). There is a layer of snow/ice mix on my car but the road looks clear. We are going to have "nuisance" snow today and for the next 3 days until the Nor'Easter over the East coast moves along.
Next week is March break for the kids.
I didn't go to Knit Night but I worked on the project that I would have worked on if I had gone.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Tada! Floor's done....
> And builder's on his way.


Very nice. It looks like a mixture of Norwegian patterns and Persian Tiles.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 1'C (34'F). There is a layer of snow/ice mix on my car but the road looks clear. We are going to have "nuisance" snow today and for the next 3 days until the Nor'Easter over the East coast moves along.
> Next week is March break for the kids.
> I didn't go to Knit Night but I worked on the project that I would have worked on if I had gone.


Morning. That is some terrible storm going on in the east coast. 
Your project looks great so far. Love how the sides look so different.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning!! No sun here yet and it is raining hard, hope it stops soon as I am supposed to be out with a friend later today!! Can't wait to see the finished kitchen!! xxxx


There is this invention called an "umbrella" :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey,the sun is just coming out following quite a bit of rain. Great excitement the man is here fitting the flooring - photo to follow. It looks great. The builder comes back this adternoon to finishing fitting the kicking boards and put the fridge in and move our dresser back. We are nearly back in business.
> 
> Mr P is on the school run today and there is singing tonight, hopefully we might have a couple of new members joining us and our lovely new singing teacher.
> 
> Will catch you later. xx


Your kitchen is looking lovely.
Have fun with the singing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an almost sunny Wales. My yarn might come today, the driver wimped out yesterday and maybe we might see a postman. The gas man? who knows, all I know is we haven't got any heat on today. See you later, off to sit on the log burner. xx


I hope you see your gasman soon.
We once had the fuel truck come across the neighbouring farmers field to make a delivery when our drive was too plugged to unplug.
The farmer cleared your drive so what's the gasman's excuse now?


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Thanks... I had to take apart the green one.. It was too big. I did them all the same except the green one is actually a smaller weight yarn. So this makes four times I've made this pattern lol.
> It's an easy knit, the kind you can relax with so i don't mind.
> 
> Sleep is being illusive but I've got to try again. I've got an appointment with the lung doctor in the morning.
> Gnite ladies... Or good morning really lol.


I hope your appointment goes well. Take your knitting for the waiting.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 1'C (34'F). There is a layer of snow/ice mix on my car but the road looks clear. We are going to have "nuisance" snow today and for the next 3 days until the Nor'Easter over the East coast moves along.
> Next week is March break for the kids.
> I didn't go to Knit Night but I worked on the project that I would have worked on if I had gone.


Love the way it's turning out. xx :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Dd2 wore her headband to pick up sweet pea ,so i finally got another pic lol.
> And she brought adult juice lol. ????


Nice picture and nice knitting.
I don't think I've seen Reggae "grape juice".


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you see your gasman soon.
> We once had the fuel truck come across the neighbouring farmers field to make a delivery when our drive was too plugged to unplug.
> The farmer cleared your drive so what's the gasman's excuse now?


If they bothered to phone us back like they said they would we might know. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> If they bothered to phone us back like they said they would we might know. xx


Time to become a nag. Call them hour on the hour complaining that the fuel truck still isn't here, and maybe they send him faster to make you stop phoning.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Happy birthday to Mr. B! Sounds like you've had a lovely day. xxxooo


I'm late. Happy belated birthday to Mr B.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 1'C (34'F). There is a layer of snow/ice mix on my car but the road looks clear. We are going to have "nuisance" snow today and for the next 3 days until the Nor'Easter over the East coast moves along.
> Next week is March break for the kids.
> I didn't go to Knit Night but I worked on the project that I would have worked on if I had gone.


Oooh, what a lovely bit of brioche!! I really must have a go at that - soon!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, hope everyone is ok? We went to our club this morning, we had a nice lunch & birthday cake for my DH. GOT home & my new phone had arrived, I lost my other phone, I am convinced it's in the house somewhere but I can't find it. Will probably find it now. Lost most of my numbers though. I wasn't going away without a phone.
> I'm going to sit & Knit now, making a tiny cardigan but not very enthusiastic about it. This is due to me ordering some yarn & I want to start that.
> Night everyone..xx


When I can't find my mobile phone, I use the house phone to call the mobile. So long as the battery hasn't run down, that works.
You need to start whatever project you are taking with you when you go away. I understand that. :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> There is this invention called an "umbrella" :sm09:


No, no no, can't stand them, they poke folks in the eye and catch in you hair and just generally get in the way, then you go and leave it somewhere!! :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I was16 and it was a much harder and traumatic experience. I had tonsil infections nearly every month before they finally decided to do it. Dd1 was only 10 when they took hers.. ... HORRIBLE experience. She ended up having a second surgery because the incision came open 7 days out. Very frightening.


I had mine out when I was 5. I remember the nurse not letting me get out of bed to go pee. And I remember sitting on the front porch in my jammies watching the other kids go to school and wanting to go to school too. 
When DD had hers out, the doctor used old fashioned sutures at the incision site, instead of the glue that they like using. She slept most of the next few days but drank a lot. She threw up blood just after they brought her back to her room, but her incision was fine.
I'm sorry that your experiences were worse.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oooh, what a lovely bit of brioche!! I really must have a go at that - soon!!!


Thank you.
Just remember that some of the stitches are cold and have a shawl. Whatever you do to that stitch (knit or purl), the shawl has to go with it. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> No, no no, can't stand them, they poke folks in the eye and catch in you hair and just generally get in the way, then you go and leave it somewhere!! :sm23:


I want to get a East coast raincoat like DD has.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thanks... I had to take apart the green one.. It was too big. I did them all the same except the green one is actually a smaller weight yarn. So this makes four times I've made this pattern lol.
> It's an easy knit, the kind you can relax with so i don't mind.
> 
> Sleep is being illusive but I've got to try again. I've got an appointment with the lung doctor in the morning.
> Gnite ladies... Or good morning really lol.


I hope you were able to get to sleep and also that your appointment goes well this morning. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an almost sunny Wales. My yarn might come today, the driver wimped out yesterday and maybe we might see a postman. The gas man? who knows, all I know is we haven't got any heat on today. See you later, off to sit on the log burner. xx


I sure hope you finally get some fuel today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Loved Private Lives last night. It wasn't a filmed one, it was live on our stage. Very good production.


That's great! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I sure hope you finally get some fuel today! xxxooo


No sign yet and the sun has gone and we've got rain, sleet and SNOW. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey,the sun is just coming out following quite a bit of rain. Great excitement the man is here fitting the flooring - photo to follow. It looks great. The builder comes back this adternoon to finishing fitting the kicking boards and put the fridge in and move our dresser back. We are nearly back in business.
> 
> Mr P is on the school run today and there is singing tonight, hopefully we might have a couple of new members joining us and our lovely new singing teacher.
> 
> Will catch you later. xx


Great progress! Enjoy your singing tonight. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Tada! Floor's done....
> And builder's on his way.


Wow! It looks great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 1'C (34'F). There is a layer of snow/ice mix on my car but the road looks clear. We are going to have "nuisance" snow today and for the next 3 days until the Nor'Easter over the East coast moves along.
> Next week is March break for the kids.
> I didn't go to Knit Night but I worked on the project that I would have worked on if I had gone.


Sorry about your continuing not nice weather. Your project is coming along! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

We've been to the airport. It's a lovely sunny spring day. Now I have to type minutes for a meeting tonight. Whoops!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No sign yet and the sun has gone and we've got rain, sleet and SNOW. xx


Oh, good grief. You just can't catch a break! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

I'm sorry about your dreadful weather Barny. Thank goodness you are moving - we hope!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Tada! Floor's done....
> And builder's on his way.


That's really pretty!


----------



## PurpleFi

Oven in place, still has to be connected....


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Oven in place, still has to be connected....


Wow. That looks fantastic. Looks so pristine I would not use it. Maybe go out for fish and chips every day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Oven in place, still has to be connected....


Wow!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Wow. That looks fantastic. Looks so pristine I would not use it. Maybe go out for fish and chips every day.


Will be getting fish and chips tomorrow. We have the wall display units to put up and some other bits and bobs, but will take our time doing it. It has taken just 2 weeks to do, so I am really pleased with the way it has gone.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Oven in place, still has to be connected....


Great, are you having a splashback behind the cooker? xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you.
> Just remember that some of the stitches are cold and have a shawl. Whatever you do to that stitch (knit or purl), the shawl has to go with it. :sm01:


Ok, I've got that, it must be like a wrap stitch? What is the brioche shawl you are making called? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I want to get a East coast raincoat like DD has.


With the Sou'wester hat too, I hope!! Love it!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Oven in place, still has to be connected....


Looking very good!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Great, are you having a splashback behind the cooker? xx


Yes and tiling between the counter and hood. xx


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> Dd2 wore her headband to pick up sweet pea ,so i finally got another pic lol.
> And she brought adult juice lol. ????


Love it, what pattern did you use? My DD would one like that. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> Loved Private Lives last night. It wasn't a filmed one, it was live on our stage. Very good production.


Even better, I thought it was a filmed one.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Tada! Floor's done....
> And builder's on his way.


Great.......does that builder work up my way?


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 1'C (34'F). There is a layer of snow/ice mix on my car but the road looks clear. We are going to have "nuisance" snow today and for the next 3 days until the Nor'Easter over the East coast moves along.
> Next week is March break for the kids.
> I didn't go to Knit Night but I worked on the project that I would have worked on if I had gone.


You are clever, that's on y wish list, when are you next in London!!


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> When I can't find my mobile phone, I use the house phone to call the mobile. So long as the battery hasn't run down, that works.
> You need to start whatever project you are taking with you when you go away. I understand that. :sm01:


Tried phoning it but battery gone. If we find it Mr B is going to have it, he's is so old!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> No, no no, can't stand them, they poke folks in the eye and catch in you hair and just generally get in the way, then you go and leave it somewhere!! :sm23:


Quite agree, I have so many & never use one.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Will be getting fish and chips tomorrow. We have the wall display units to put up and some other bits and bobs, but will take our time doing it. It has taken just 2 weeks to do, so I am really pleased with the way it has gone.


Love it, it has taken such a short time. Envious of your cooker!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sitting here chuckling at myself. I decided to do some cleaning out of the bedrooms in preparation for the selling of the house and decluttering. I keep my yarn supply in the spare bedroom in containers under the bed and in a portable drawer unit in the closet. I decided to put the yarn into vacuum sealed bags for storage and transport to TN when ready. The roll up packing bags were quite small and since I wanted the vacuum sealed ones anyway,, I went ahead and order some from Amazon. I opened the box to day and the bags are "jumbo" 30" x 40"! I could vacuum seal myself in one, I believe. The vacuum sealed package is going to look quite funny!


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sitting here chuckling at myself. I decided to do some cleaning out of the bedrooms in preparation for the selling of the house and decluttering. I keep my yarn supply in the spare bedroom in containers under the bed and in a portable drawer unit in the closet. I decided to put the yarn into vacuum sealed bags for storage and transport to TN when ready. The roll up packing bags were quite small and since I wanted the vacuum sealed ones anyway,, I went ahead and order some from Amazon. I opened the box to day and the bags are "jumbo" 30" x 40"! I could vacuum seal myself in one, I believe. The vacuum sealed package is going to look quite funny!


Photos please when done. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Great.......does that builder work up my way?


Don't think he'll go that far. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Photos please when done. xx  :sm23:


I will....it's going to be one BIG "shrinky dink"!


----------



## LondonChris

Well I have been busy talking to you all. Not done much today, I looked after F while DD & MrB went shopping, that was easy, he fell asleep. We had a ‘traffic’ speed hump installed outside our house today. Great excitement for F to watch. We have named it the Hennings Hump!we have waited years for this, I live at the bottom of a hill.
I finished my GSs stripy jumper today, he said it’s the best day ever & promptly put it on over his school uniform, I love my little man!


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sitting here chuckling at myself. I decided to do some cleaning out of the bedrooms in preparation for the selling of the house and decluttering. I keep my yarn supply in the spare bedroom in containers under the bed and in a portable drawer unit in the closet. I decided to put the yarn into vacuum sealed bags for storage and transport to TN when ready. The roll up packing bags were quite small and since I wanted the vacuum sealed ones anyway,, I went ahead and order some from Amazon. I opened the box to day and the bags are "jumbo" 30" x 40"! I could vacuum seal myself in one, I believe. The vacuum sealed package is going to look quite funny!


That's some big bag. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Well I have been busy talking to you all. Not done much today, I looked after F while DD & MrB went shopping, that was easy, he fell asleep. We had a 'traffic' speed hump installed outside our house today. Great excitement for F to watch. We have named it the Hennings Hump!we have waited years for this, I live at the bottom of a hill.
> I finished my GSs stripy jumper today, he said it's the best day ever & promptly put it on over his school uniform, I love my little man!


Glad he appreciates your work xx


----------



## jinx

Did you ever have one of those days when you keep forgetting what day of the week it is? All day I kept thinking it was Saturday because Mr. Wonderful did something he usually only does on Saturday. I told Mr. Wonderful I keep thinking it is Saturday when I know it is Tuesday. He spit out his coffee as he laughed and told me to take a nap. Now just to be sure it is Wednesday, right?


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sitting here chuckling at myself. I decided to do some cleaning out of the bedrooms in preparation for the selling of the house and decluttering. I keep my yarn supply in the spare bedroom in containers under the bed and in a portable drawer unit in the closet. I decided to put the yarn into vacuum sealed bags for storage and transport to TN when ready. The roll up packing bags were quite small and since I wanted the vacuum sealed ones anyway,, I went ahead and order some from Amazon. I opened the box to day and the bags are "jumbo" 30" x 40"! I could vacuum seal myself in one, I believe. The vacuum sealed package is going to look quite funny!


Good idea. Then you can say you only have 1 bag of yarn and be telling the truth. :sm02:


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. It's Wednesday night and I'm at Stephens. I've had my supper and I thought I'd come on to see you.

I didn't go to s and b on Monday because I couldn't be bothered. I went to over 60's yesterday and never won a thing. John and marg came home on Saturday and Karen came home on Monday. Marg and John are going to the lakes next week I think. It's her birthday on Monday. 

I'm going to catch up but I hope you are all well. I'm ready for a break!,,,,,


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I just looked for them at Morrisons, they have the teacakes, wafers and snowballs but couldn't see the logs but I shall keep my eye out for them!! xxxx


Try b & m or the pound shops. If I think on I'll try and remember to bring you some. Oo it's getting excited time


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> What's a B & M? Is it like Lidl's? xxx


Something like but I'm thinking it might just b a northern shop


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. It's Wednesday night and I'm at Stephens. I've had my supper and I thought I'd come on to see you.
> 
> I didn't go to s and b on Monday because I couldn't be bothered. I went to over 60's yesterday and never won a thing. John and marg came home on Saturday and Karen came home on Monday. Marg and John are going to the lakes next week I think. It's her birthday on Monday.
> 
> I'm going to catch up but I hope you are all well. I'm ready for a break!,,,,,


Not long now. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I have been doing...


Now I DO like that.


----------



## grandma susan

truthandlight said:


> Nope, I didn't spend: (too much to look at), couldn't decide what to make, usually I need to have an idea of what I'm gonna knit when I buy yarn I usually see yarn at shops, then order online later, when I decide what to use it for. I need to take a few pics of stuff I have made to show off!!!


I love the colors. What a pretty coat and hat. Thanks for sharing. Someone asked me to knit a hat yesterday for a woman, hope they aren't in a rush...


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Don't think he'll go that far. Xx


Shame, we are look8ng for a good builder


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> They try to keep them. Poor little thing is really poorly, at least it'ss not his ears, heâs only recently had gromits fitted. He is such a cutie but has his problems. Im showing a photo of him on Sunday, he was not well then.


You can see by his lovely eyes that he's poorly. It's such a shame. There's always one that catches everything going. Will the tonsillitis have anything to do with his ears.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> You can see by his lovely eyes that he's poorly. It's such a shame. There's always one that catches everything going. Will the tonsillitis have anything to do with his ears.


No, his ears are fine. He stayed with me for a while today, he was so much better but obviously has a sore throat. Thank goodness his temp has not been so high today.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. It's Wednesday night and I'm at Stephens. I've had my supper and I thought I'd come on to see you.
> 
> I didn't go to s and b on Monday because I couldn't be bothered. I went to over 60's yesterday and never won a thing. John and marg came home on Saturday and Karen came home on Monday. Marg and John are going to the lakes next week I think. It's her birthday on Monday.
> 
> I'm going to catch up but I hope you are all well. I'm ready for a break!,,,,,


Not long now!!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Something like but I'm thinking it might just b a northern shop


We have a B & M at the bottom of our road, great bargains


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Same thing here. They avoid the surgery when they are young as often the kids out grow the infections. My son had his taken out at 3 because he could never get over the infection. He has never had another throat or ear problem. With grand daughter Dr. waited and waited and the infections never cleared up and got worse and worse as she aged.


Many years ago my brother went into hospital at 3yr old to have his tonsils out. Unfortunately he died. They said he was a hemophiliac. Seemingly all the family thought it was neglect. It was sad.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Oven in place, still has to be connected....


It's great! :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Tada! Floor's done....
> And builder's on his way.


I'm liking your floor.


----------



## truthandlight

PurpleFi said:


> Oven in place, still has to be connected....


Love it!!! Very nice, can't wait to see the finished room.


----------



## truthandlight

grandma susan said:


> I love the colors. What a pretty coat and hat. Thanks for sharing. Someone asked me to knit a hat yesterday for a woman, hope they aren't in a rush...


Thanks, I love the yarn, have made several of the same pattern for gifts, and sold a few too.

Here's a cute girl outfit I made and sold.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sitting here chuckling at myself. I decided to do some cleaning out of the bedrooms in preparation for the selling of the house and decluttering. I keep my yarn supply in the spare bedroom in containers under the bed and in a portable drawer unit in the closet. I decided to put the yarn into vacuum sealed bags for storage and transport to TN when ready. The roll up packing bags were quite small and since I wanted the vacuum sealed ones anyway,, I went ahead and order some from Amazon. I opened the box to day and the bags are "jumbo" 30" x 40"! I could vacuum seal myself in one, I believe. The vacuum sealed package is going to look quite funny!


. 
You could use it as spare mattress!! Have you found somewhere in Tenasee yet or are you still looking? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Well I have been busy talking to you all. Not done much today, I looked after F while DD & MrB went shopping, that was easy, he fell asleep. We had a 'traffic' speed hump installed outside our house today. Great excitement for F to watch. We have named it the Hennings Hump!we have waited years for this, I live at the bottom of a hill.
> I finished my GSs stripy jumper today, he said it's the best day ever & promptly put it on over his school uniform, I love my little man!


Oh bless him, don't they just melt your heart?!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Did you ever have one of those days when you keep forgetting what day of the week it is? All day I kept thinking it was Saturday because Mr. Wonderful did something he usually only does on Saturday. I told Mr. Wonderful I keep thinking it is Saturday when I know it is Tuesday. He spit out his coffee as he laughed and told me to take a nap. Now just to be sure it is Wednesday, right?


Not for much longer!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh bless him, don't they just melt your heart?!!


Good evening, my yarn came eventually but no gas. Have received a message from our sellers and they seem willing to wait for a while so fingers crossed. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> .
> You could use it as spare mattress!! Have you found somewhere in Tenasee yet or are you still looking? Xxxx


We've had property there since 2007 and always planned to build there. Trips to other places were from family members pressuring us to move close by them. We looked and decided to stick to our original plan.

Tellico Village, TN and Bishop construction:

https://tellicovillage.org/lifestyle/

https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=FgYHB1jq8Cg

We're heading there over spring break to start the process.

This house plan with a few changes. we met tge couplw who live in this house and took the tour. FROG is family room over garage..my crafting space.

To take a walking tour, touch the person icon and then touch the circles and tap your way around.


----------



## jinx

Often tonsil infection and ear infection go hand and hand. Usually the surgery removes the tonsils and adenoids.


grandma susan said:


> You can see by his lovely eyes that he's poorly. It's such a shame. There's always one that catches everything going. Will the tonsillitis have anything to do with his ears.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Many years ago my brother went into hospital at 3yr old to have his tonsils out. Unfortunately he died. They said he was a hemophiliac. Seemingly all the family thought it was neglect. It was sad.


Very sad. That is why they avoid the surgery in the hopes the child will outgrow the problems. All surgeries have risks involved. Sure would think they would have known beforehand he had a bleeding disease.


----------



## jinx

truthandlight said:


> Thanks, I love the yarn, have made several of the same pattern for gifts, and sold a few too.
> 
> Here's a cute girl outfit I made and sold.


sweet


----------



## nitz8catz

Today was one of those days that I wish that I was retired. Something happened around lunchtime and everyone was out except me. So the people on the front desk were running back and forth to my desk for something I couldn’t fix.
Then on the drive home I was driving through rain, snow, sleet, graupel, and hail. Luckily the ground is warm from the last few days nothing stuck on the road. I just picked a big 18 wheel truck and stayed behind him.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 1'C (34'F). There is a layer of snow/ice mix on my car but the road looks clear. We are going to have "nuisance" snow today and for the next 3 days until the Nor'Easter over the East coast moves along.
> Next week is March break for the kids.
> I didn't go to Knit Night but I worked on the project that I would have worked on if I had gone.


That is really pretty!


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> We've had property there since 2007 and always planned to build there. Trips to other places were from family members pressuring us to move close by them. We looked and decided to stick to our original plan.
> 
> Tellico Village, TN and Bishop construction:
> 
> https://tellicovillage.org/lifestyle/
> 
> https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=FgYHB1jq8Cg
> 
> We're heading there over spring break to start the process.
> 
> This house plan with a few changes. we met tge couplw who live in this house and took the tour. FROG is family room over garage..my crafting space.
> 
> To take a walking tour, touch the person icon and then touch the circles and tap your way around.


I like that walking tour. The kitchen/living room looks much like my sister's old house. And I need that screened in room.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening, my yarn came eventually but no gas. Have received a message from our sellers and they seem willing to wait for a while so fingers crossed. xxxx


I'll cross my fingers for you too.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Many years ago my brother went into hospital at 3yr old to have his tonsils out. Unfortunately he died. They said he was a hemophiliac. Seemingly all the family thought it was neglect. It was sad.


That is sad. I'm sorry.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Today was one of those days that I wish that I was retired. Something happened around lunchtime and everyone was out except me. So the people on the front desk were running back and forth to my desk for something I couldn't fix.
> Then on the drive home I was driving through rain, snow, sleet, graupel, and hail. Luckily the ground is warm from the last few days nothing stuck on the road. I just picked a big 18 wheel truck and stayed behind him.


Definitely one of those wish I'd stayed in bed days. Graupel was a new word to me, had to look it up. xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I want to get a East coast raincoat like DD has.


Then you will look like Paddington Bear :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. It's Wednesday night and I'm at Stephens. I've had my supper and I thought I'd come on to see you.
> 
> I didn't go to s and b on Monday because I couldn't be bothered. I went to over 60's yesterday and never won a thing. John and marg came home on Saturday and Karen came home on Monday. Marg and John are going to the lakes next week I think. It's her birthday on Monday.
> 
> I'm going to catch up but I hope you are all well. I'm ready for a break!,,,,,


Hopefully your weather will turn for the better by the time you all get together.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 1'C (34'F). There is a layer of snow/ice mix on my car but the road looks clear. We are going to have "nuisance" snow today and for the next 3 days until the Nor'Easter over the East coast moves along.
> Next week is March break for the kids.
> I didn't go to Knit Night but I worked on the project that I would have worked on if I had gone.


You sure are good at this! If I'd known, we could have had a workshop at the cabin... :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sitting here chuckling at myself. I decided to do some cleaning out of the bedrooms in preparation for the selling of the house and decluttering. I keep my yarn supply in the spare bedroom in containers under the bed and in a portable drawer unit in the closet. I decided to put the yarn into vacuum sealed bags for storage and transport to TN when ready. The roll up packing bags were quite small and since I wanted the vacuum sealed ones anyway,, I went ahead and order some from Amazon. I opened the box to day and the bags are "jumbo" 30" x 40"! I could vacuum seal myself in one, I believe. The vacuum sealed package is going to look quite funny!


That is a big bag.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> You sure are good at this! If I'd known, we could have had a workshop at the cabin... :sm02:


Thanks. I just enjoy the squishy knit fabric.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully your weather will turn for the better by the time you all get together.


So do I, we've had another weather warning for snow again tonight but hopefully not too much. xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I had mine out when I was 5. I remember the nurse not letting me get out of bed to go pee. And I remember sitting on the front porch in my jammies watching the other kids go to school and wanting to go to school too.
> When DD had hers out, the doctor used old fashioned sutures at the incision site, instead of the glue that they like using. She slept most of the next few days but drank a lot. She threw up blood just after they brought her back to her room, but her incision was fine.
> I'm sorry that your experiences were worse.


When I had mine out at 5 yrs old I wasn't allowed to have visitors because I had hissy fits when they went home :sm15: ..to make up for the lack of people my Mom got me a Chatty-Cathy doll to keep me subdued, my first real bought doll!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> So do I, we've had another weather warning for snow again tonight but hopefully not too much. xx


No more snow in store for us... I think Spring is finally here! xoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Oven in place, still has to be connected....


Wonderful. Can't wait for the next pictures.


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> I like that walking tour. The kitchen/living room looks much like my sister's old house. And I need that screened in room.


Were you able to "walk" through the house and see the office, guest bedroom/bath, master bedroom suite and upstairs? Other than the dining room being a little bigger (we're going to ask to put an extra 24" through the whole middle of the house) and the front porch being too narrow (asking for the whole front of the house bumped out by 24"), it's just about perfect! Hope I'm able to pick out all the things I need to without going over our budget (what we get from this house).


----------



## Islander

truthandlight said:


> Thanks, I love the yarn, have made several of the same pattern for gifts, and sold a few too.
> 
> Here's a cute girl outfit I made and sold.


Precious outfit Ruth!


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Well I have been busy talking to you all. Not done much today, I looked after F while DD & MrB went shopping, that was easy, he fell asleep. We had a 'traffic' speed hump installed outside our house today. Great excitement for F to watch. We have named it the Hennings Hump!we have waited years for this, I live at the bottom of a hill.
> I finished my GSs stripy jumper today, he said it's the best day ever & promptly put it on over his school uniform, I love my little man!


Sounds like a great day and so glad the little guy appreciates your work! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Many years ago my brother went into hospital at 3yr old to have his tonsils out. Unfortunately he died. They said he was a hemophiliac. Seemingly all the family thought it was neglect. It was sad.


Oh, that is so sad! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Were you able to "walk" through the house and see the office, guest bedroom/bath, master bedroom suite and upstairs? Other than the dining room being a little bigger (we're going to ask to put an extra 24" through the whole middle of the house) and the front porch being too narrow (asking for the whole front of the house bumped out by 24"), it's just about perfect! Hope I'm able to pick out all the things I need to without going over our budget (what we get from this house).


Ok I didn't see the upstairs. How did I miss the stairs?


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening, my yarn came eventually but no gas. Have received a message from our sellers and they seem willing to wait for a while so fingers crossed. xxxx


That's good news about the sellers, but not so great about the non-delivery of the gas. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

I’m going to sign off now and play with some yarn. ‘See’ you tomorrow.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Oven in place, still has to be connected....


Your kitchen is amazing! So happy for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Today was one of those days that I wish that I was retired. Something happened around lunchtime and everyone was out except me. So the people on the front desk were running back and forth to my desk for something I couldn't fix.
> Then on the drive home I was driving through rain, snow, sleet, graupel, and hail. Luckily the ground is warm from the last few days nothing stuck on the road. I just picked a big 18 wheel truck and stayed behind him.


What a day you had! Glad you made it home safely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> No more snow in store for us... I think Spring is finally here! xoxo


We can hope!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> We can hope!!! :sm02: xxxooo


Don't forget to spring ahead this Saturday night! xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Don't forget to spring ahead this Saturday night! xoxox


Definitely won't. Going to enjoy the later daylight hours, but not the darker mornings again. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> We've had property there since 2007 and always planned to build there. Trips to other places were from family members pressuring us to move close by them. We looked and decided to stick to our original plan.
> 
> Tellico Village, TN and Bishop construction:
> 
> https://tellicovillage.org/lifestyle/
> 
> https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=FgYHB1jq8Cg
> 
> We're heading there over spring break to start the process.
> 
> This house plan with a few changes. we met tge couplw who live in this house and took the tour. FROG is family room over garage..my crafting space.
> 
> To take a walking tour, touch the person icon and then touch the circles and tap your way around.


Just a look round a d it looks amazing. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> Ok I didn't see the upstairs. How did I miss the stairs?


By the back door and laundry room


----------



## PurpleFi

truthandlight said:


> Love it!!! Very nice, can't wait to see the finished room.


Hi Ruth, how are things with you. I love the cute outfit. X


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Today was one of those days that I wish that I was retired. Something happened around lunchtime and everyone was out except me. So the people on the front desk were running back and forth to my desk for something I couldn't fix.
> Then on the drive home I was driving through rain, snow, sleet, graupel, and hail. Luckily the ground is warm from the last few days nothing stuck on the road. I just picked a big 18 wheel truck and stayed behind him.


Sorry you've had a tough day. Zending you lot of love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Your kitchen is amazing! So happy for you! xoxoxo


Thanks Trish. It's turned out just how i had planned. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Trish. It's turned out just how i had planned. Xx


That's a great feeling when a vision comes to reality.


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> Quite agree, I have so many & never use one.


I try to keep one by the door to walk people to Thier car in a storm. I use to keep one in the car but dd1 took it and i never saw it again... Funny thing is it was a gift from her to me lol.


----------



## linkan

Josephine... 

WOW. WOW. WOW that floor is absolutely gorgeous i love it!!!!
I love the whole kitchen actually. You've got great taste lady.


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> No more snow in store for us... I think Spring is finally here! xoxo


It just started to snow here.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I love the colors. What a pretty coat and hat. Thanks for sharing. Someone asked me to knit a hat yesterday for a woman, hope they aren't in a rush...


Dd2 wants a grown up version of the cardigan you made sweet pea. I told her that was asking a bit much. They both adore what you've sent her.
She says my grannys over the pond !

I've tried to stop obligating myself because i can't seem to finish things very quickly anymore.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Often tonsil infection and ear infection go hand and hand. Usually the surgery removes the tonsils and adenoids.


That was the case with dd.. There were other complications with her ears. What they thought was a hole was a cyst that ended up crushing bone and tissue and leaving her partially deaf in one ear.


----------



## linkan

Nitzi.. That's so pretty. ????????


----------



## linkan

Ruth that is an adorable little outfit. Do you still have the pattern for that? Or a link to it maybe?


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Today was one of those days that I wish that I was retired. Something happened around lunchtime and everyone was out except me. So the people on the front desk were running back and forth to my desk for something I couldn't fix.
> Then on the drive home I was driving through rain, snow, sleet, graupel, and hail. Luckily the ground is warm from the last few days nothing stuck on the road. I just picked a big 18 wheel truck and stayed behind him.


Sorry you had to drive in such nasty weather. Glad you made it safely. Graupel is my new word for today. :sm24:


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you've had a tough day. Zending you lot of love and hugs xxxxxx


Zending another new word for me.

:sm23:


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> When I had mine out at 5 yrs old I wasn't allowed to have visitors because I had hissy fits when they went home :sm15: ..to make up for the lack of people my Mom got me a Chatty-Cathy doll to keep me subdued, my first real bought doll!


That is so sad. Now parents stay in with their child so no hope of that happening any more. I still remember when I was four and in hospital after an rta crying and crying for my parents to come back when they left at the end of visiting time 
:sm03:


----------



## truthandlight

linkan said:


> Ruth that is an adorable little outfit. Do you still have the pattern for that? Or a link to it maybe?


It's out of 60 Quick Baby Knits, using Cascade 220 Superwash published 2011. The book has a pic of a baby on the front in a cute yellow sweater and a red hat.


----------



## linkan

truthandlight said:


> It's out of 60 Quick Baby Knits, using Cascade 220 Superwash published 2011. The book has a pic of a baby on the front in a cute yellow sweater and a red hat.


Thanks!????


----------



## truthandlight

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Ruth, how are things with you. I love the cute outfit. X


Thing are good, can't get much better, after all, I'm retired. Met an old friend today at a coffee shop for a visit that was nice. Got some new glasses, and can see much better.

I was given a huge bag of yarn a while back, some of it is very lovely. Most of it would be enough to knit whole projects with. There was 10 skeins of this beautiful Mohair, I knit a scarf with 3 skeins, so still have a bunch left. It would probably make a beautiful shawl like the ones Pam makes, not sure I am up to the complicated patterns though.


----------



## PurpleFi

truthandlight said:


> Thing are good, can't get much better, after all, I'm retired. Met an old friend today at a coffee shop for a visit that was nice. Got some new glasses, and can see much better.
> 
> I was given a huge bag of yarn a while back, some of it is very lovely. Most of it would be enough to knit whole projects with. There was 10 skeins of this beautiful Mohair, I knit a scarf with 3 skeins, so still have a bunch left. It would probably make a beautiful shawl like the ones Pam makes, not sure I am up to the complicated patterns though.


That's really pretty. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny but rather windy Surrey. Had a great time singing last night with our new teacher. She had us tying scarves around us jut below the bust and we had to keep them there by using our rib muscles which helped with the singing. Boy can I feel those muscles this morning. We learnt the Army Wives song, it's brilliant and she has another lovely one for us to learn next time she comes.

Started moving things back into the kitchen and now I haven't a clue where anything is, but we are getting there.

Going to get fish and chips later.

Happy Thursday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Zending another new word for me.
> 
> :sm23:


From the language of typolitis :sm12: xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> You sure are good at this! If I'd known, we could have had a workshop at the cabin... :sm02:


That's looking great, you are a clever girl. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

It's a bad morning from Wales, everything is white again. Woke up to near blizzard conditions but luckily it has stopped now and beginning to thaw, but clouding over again. Probably just enough to keep the gas man away, no heat on again today. At least my yarn got through but must finish what I am doing before I start on it, some of it is to take on our Spring break if I can keep Josephine away from it. Having curry for dinner, seemed appropriate for the weather then knitting in front of the fire. See you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a bad morning from Wales, everything is white again. Woke up to near blizzard conditions but luckily it has stopped now and beginning to thaw, but clouding over again. Probably just enough to keep the gas man away, no heat on again today. At least my yarn got through but must finish what I am doing before I start on it, some of it is to take on our Spring break if I can keep Josephine away from it. Having curry for dinner, seemed appropriate for the weather then knitting in front of the fire. See you later. xx


What colour would that be then? Hope your snow goes quickly and the gas man cometh. xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> What colour would that be then? Hope your snow goes quickly and the gas man cometh. xxxxx


You'll have to wait and see. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> You'll have to wait and see. xx :sm15: :sm15:


PURPLE?!?!????????????????????????????????XXXXXXX


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> PURPLE?!?!????????????????????????????????XXXXXXX


Not telling. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EST and -1'C (30'F). We are white again, but the temperature is going up to 3'C so most of it will be gone by the time I get home tonight.
Today is International Women's day. We're being asked to think of the women who have made a difference in our lives. You're all on here.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a bad morning from Wales, everything is white again. Woke up to near blizzard conditions but luckily it has stopped now and beginning to thaw, but clouding over again. Probably just enough to keep the gas man away, no heat on again today. At least my yarn got through but must finish what I am doing before I start on it, some of it is to take on our Spring break if I can keep Josephine away from it. Having curry for dinner, seemed appropriate for the weather then knitting in front of the fire. See you later. xx


If you're trying to keep Josephine away from it, it must be PURPLE! 
I need to send you a Canadian truck driver to get the gas through.
Stay warm.


----------



## nitz8catz

Thanks for all the comments on my brioche shawl. 
I had a little setback last night. I realised that I had forgotten an increase about an inch down, so now I'm tinked back and the increase will be put in today. :sm12:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny but rather windy Surrey. Had a great time singing last night with our new teacher. She had us tying scarves around us jut below the bust and we had to keep them there by using our rib muscles which helped with the singing. Boy can I feel those muscles this morning. We learnt the Army Wives song, it's brilliant and she has another lovely one for us to learn next time she comes.
> 
> Started moving things back into the kitchen and now I haven't a clue where anything is, but we are getting there.
> 
> Going to get fish and chips later.
> 
> Happy Thursday. xx


I hadn't thought of tying scarves around the ribs. 
I know how annoying it is trying to find things in our kitchen. Make simple meals for a while until you find everything.
I'm having smoked meat sandwiches with pickles for my lunch today.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> That is so sad. Now parents stay in with their child so no hope of that happening any more. I still remember when I was four and in hospital after an rta crying and crying for my parents to come back when they left at the end of visiting time
> :sm03:


When DD was in the hospital, we were told that the pediatric wing was short staffed. They brought a cot in so mum or myself could stay with DD.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Sorry you had to drive in such nasty weather. Glad you made it safely. Graupel is my new word for today. :sm24:


We have lots of words to describe precipitation. A lot of them are curse words :sm01:


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Oven in place, still has to be connected....


Looking really good.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Nitzi.. That's so pretty. ????????


Thank you.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Dd2 wants a grown up version of the cardigan you made sweet pea. I told her that was asking a bit much. They both adore what you've sent her.
> She says my grannys over the pond !
> 
> I've tried to stop obligating myself because i can't seem to finish things very quickly anymore.


I have a cardigan for one of mum's friends that I have been working on for over 2 years. It's all changing needles and miter squares, (and annoying) and I'm really sorry that mum volunteered me to make it. At the beginning, I looked forward to the challenge, but not so much anymore.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Even better, I thought it was a filmed one.


I like the filmed ones. They are live from the expensive theatres, much cheaper, and with close-ups. For instance, I see all the Royal Shakespeare Theatre plays - live.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> By the back door and laundry room


I'll go take another tour and find the stairs.
Oh wow, there was a second door behind the kitchen. I missed half the house.
Very nice.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Try b & m or the pound shops. If I think on I'll try and remember to bring you some. Oo it's getting excited time


Watch your tummy. Don't get too excited.


----------



## SaxonLady

truthandlight said:


> Thanks, I love the yarn, have made several of the same pattern for gifts, and sold a few too.
> 
> Here's a cute girl outfit I made and sold.


No wonder it sold. It's lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I like the filmed ones. They are live from the expensive theatres, much cheaper, and with close-ups. For instance, I see all the Royal Shakespeare Theatre plays - live.


We have a local live theatre group. They pick a classic or two and perform at the theatre in Port Hope. You have to use your imagination a bit, because there is usually only one set. But I think it's wonderful. The only one who likes going with me is my sister.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off and get going. I have to scrape white stuff off my car.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

truthandlight said:


> Thing are good, can't get much better, after all, I'm retired. Met an old friend today at a coffee shop for a visit that was nice. Got some new glasses, and can see much better.
> 
> I was given a huge bag of yarn a while back, some of it is very lovely. Most of it would be enough to knit whole projects with. There was 10 skeins of this beautiful Mohair, I knit a scarf with 3 skeins, so still have a bunch left. It would probably make a beautiful shawl like the ones Pam makes, not sure I am up to the complicated patterns though.


Morning. You are up to complicated patterns and your scarf is proof of that. Very nice work.

:sm24:


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny but rather windy Surrey. Had a great time singing last night with our new teacher. She had us tying scarves around us jut below the bust and we had to keep them there by using our rib muscles which helped with the singing. Boy can I feel those muscles this morning. We learnt the Army Wives song, it's brilliant and she has another lovely one for us to learn next time she comes.
> 
> Started moving things back into the kitchen and now I haven't a clue where anything is, but we are getting there.
> 
> Going to get fish and chips later.
> 
> Happy Thursday. xx


Morning. Thanks for the reminder what day it is. We were always told to place our hand. The scarf is a much better idea in my opinion. Enjoy the fish and chips. We will be having them tomorrow, Friday.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> From the language of typolitis :sm12: xxxxxx


"
I think it is a brilliant word. Zending : spacing out, mediating etc.


----------



## London Girl

Happy Thursday everyone! I am at Hampton Court Palace with Jill today, nice blue skies and not too cold, just a bit windy!! Have a good one everyone!! Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Many years ago my brother went into hospital at 3yr old to have his tonsils out. Unfortunately he died. They said he was a hemophiliac. Seemingly all the family thought it was neglect. It was sad.


That's so sad for you & the family. Hopefully it wouldn't happen now, we'll i hope so.


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> We've had property there since 2007 and always planned to build there. Trips to other places were from family members pressuring us to move close by them. We looked and decided to stick to our original plan.
> 
> Tellico Village, TN and Bishop construction:
> 
> https://tellicovillage.org/lifestyle/
> 
> https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=FgYHB1jq8Cg
> 
> We're heading there over spring break to start the process.
> 
> This house plan with a few changes. we met tge couplw who live in this house and took the tour. FROG is family room over garage..my crafting space.
> 
> To take a walking tour, touch the person icon and then touch the circles and tap your way around.


That looks great, would love a house like that, especially a big craft room.


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EST and -1'C (30'F). We are white again, but the temperature is going up to 3'C so most of it will be gone by the time I get home tonight.
> Today is International Women's day. We're being asked to think of the women who have made a difference in our lives. You're all on here.


Sorry you have more white stuff. Quite agree about women who have made a difference, so lucky to have you all in my life. Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny but rather windy Surrey. Had a great time singing last night with our new teacher. She had us tying scarves around us jut below the bust and we had to keep them there by using our rib muscles which helped with the singing. Boy can I feel those muscles this morning. We learnt the Army Wives song, it's brilliant and she has another lovely one for us to learn next time she comes.
> 
> Started moving things back into the kitchen and now I haven't a clue where anything is, but we are getting there.
> 
> Going to get fish and chips later.
> 
> Happy Thursday. xx


Sounds fun, love that song. I so miss go8ng to my choir, haven't seen since last summer. Now Kaz can't go out I. The evening we are thinking of going to a morning session. Enjoy your fish & chips. Bet you can't wait to have a cooking session in your new kitchen?


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Happy Thursday everyone! I am at Hampton Court Palace with Jill today, nice blue skies and not too cold, just a bit windy!! Have a good one everyone!! Xxxx


Hope the sun shines on you. X.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Happy Thursday everyone! I am at Hampton Court Palace with Jill today, nice blue skies and not too cold, just a bit windy!! Have a good one everyone!! Xxxx


Morning. Enjoy your Thursday. Hang onto each other so you do not blow away.


----------



## London Girl

Hello again, here's some photos from the garden at Hampton Court!!


----------



## linkan

truthandlight said:


> Thing are good, can't get much better, after all, I'm retired. Met an old friend today at a coffee shop for a visit that was nice. Got some new glasses, and can see much better.
> 
> I was given a huge bag of yarn a while back, some of it is very lovely. Most of it would be enough to knit whole projects with. There was 10 skeins of this beautiful Mohair, I knit a scarf with 3 skeins, so still have a bunch left. It would probably make a beautiful shawl like the ones Pam makes, not sure I am up to the complicated patterns though.


Well i just LOVE the color!! Lovely pattern too.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Hello again, here's some photos from the garden at Hampton Court!!


Great photos looks beautiful


----------



## linkan

I would have loved to be in a choir. I use to sing alot. Dh kind of spoiled it for me. His mother was in a band and she was always leaving him in the care of his sister. She was very abusive to him, pushed him down stairs, broke his nose a few times. She's12 years older than him ! He has the Harrison Ford chin scar from the stairs incident. The dr. Put his thumb through the cut all the way through into his mouth... Eew.
But the mental scars made me singing in any kind of public forum a no no. 
Now sweet pea and i sing conversations to each other.. I love it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> I'll go take another tour and find the stairs.
> Oh wow, there was a second door behind the kitchen. I missed half the house.
> Very nice.


It's about the same size as our current house only laid out differently. We are in a split level with living room, dining room and kitchen on first floor; 8 stairs up to 3 bedrooms and full bath; and 8 steps downstairs (1/2 below ground level) to family room, laundry room and full bath. We'll gain living area being all on one floor, sun room and bonus room and lose formal dining room and storage area because the section above and under the main level are cemented floor crawlspace and floored attic. Those two areas are going to be a pain to clean out. Definitely out of sight-out of mind.


----------



## linkan

Had a nice day yesterday. Marla from sewing circle asked me to go shopping for a gift for our friend who lost her husband Sunday morning. 
We went tho the concrete lady and found a very nice plaque. Then we went to hobby lobby and found a beautiful bronzed bird house. And a Lord's prayer plaque for the funeral. 
I had a gift card for Texas roadhouse. The steakhouse we took Josephine and June to when they visited us. So we had a lovely steak dinner, followed by a trip to Joanns so she could get the finishing fabric for her quilt. 
We don't get to spend much time one on one since her dh was diagnosed with Alzheimer's. So it was a nice day out for us both.


----------



## Miss Pam

truthandlight said:


> Thing are good, can't get much better, after all, I'm retired. Met an old friend today at a coffee shop for a visit that was nice. Got some new glasses, and can see much better.
> 
> I was given a huge bag of yarn a while back, some of it is very lovely. Most of it would be enough to knit whole projects with. There was 10 skeins of this beautiful Mohair, I knit a scarf with 3 skeins, so still have a bunch left. It would probably make a beautiful shawl like the ones Pam makes, not sure I am up to the complicated patterns though.


It's lovely, Ruth. Since you did this, I'm sure you could do the more complicated patterns. Lots of stitch markers and lifelines. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

I think I'll try to get a bit more sleep before i have to get ready for the visitation tonight. 
Love and hugs y'all.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I would have loved to be in a choir. I use to sing alot. Dh kind of spoiled it for me. His mother was in a band and she was always leaving him in the care of his sister. She was very abusive to him, pushed him down stairs, broke his nose a few times. She's12 years older than him ! He has the Harrison Ford chin scar from the stairs incident. The dr. Put his thumb through the cut all the way through into his mouth... Eew.
> But the mental scars made me singing in any kind of public forum a no no.
> Now sweet pea and i sing conversations to each other.. I love it.


His internal scars are probably worse than the external scars. My daughter is very musical, When she was in kindergarten I learned she could learn things a lot easier if she sang them. Started with her phone number and address and then multiplication tables etc. Recently her grand daughter ask her how many cookies to get so everyone could have three cookies. My daughter sang out 4 times 3 is twelve. I commented on how she use to sing to learn things and she responded by singing 692-9396. Her phone number when she was five.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a bad morning from Wales, everything is white again. Woke up to near blizzard conditions but luckily it has stopped now and beginning to thaw, but clouding over again. Probably just enough to keep the gas man away, no heat on again today. At least my yarn got through but must finish what I am doing before I start on it, some of it is to take on our Spring break if I can keep Josephine away from it. Having curry for dinner, seemed appropriate for the weather then knitting in front of the fire. See you later. xx


Oh, I'm so sorry you've not had that delivery of the gas. Glad you have your yarn to play with, though. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EST and -1'C (30'F). We are white again, but the temperature is going up to 3'C so most of it will be gone by the time I get home tonight.
> Today is International Women's day. We're being asked to think of the women who have made a difference in our lives. You're all on here.


I'd have to agree on that with Mav about all of you being on my list of making a difference in my life! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> It's about the same size as our current house only laid out differently. We are in a split level with living room, dining room and kitchen on first floor; 8 stairs up to 3 bedrooms and full bath; and 8 steps downstairs (1/2 below ground level) to family room, laundry room and full bath. We'll gain living area being all on one floor, sun room and bonus room and lose formal dining room and storage area because the section above and under the main level are cemented floor crawlspace and floored attic. Those two areas are going to be a pain to clean out. Definitely out of sight-out of mind.


Really seems like a fantastic layout. Who needs a formal dining room? How often do you use it for formal meals.


----------



## linkan

June, 
Dh and i had a blast with your car list. He would tell me the year and make of the car and have me double check it online. He was like a kid in a candy store. He really enjoyed doing it. 
????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off and get going. I have to scrape white stuff off my car.
> Everyone have a great day.


Safe travels today. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Had a nice day yesterday. Marla from sewing circle asked me to go shopping for a gift for our friend who lost her husband Sunday morning.
> We went tho the concrete lady and found a very nice plaque. Then we went to hobby lobby and found a beautiful bronzed bird house. And a Lord's prayer plaque for the funeral.
> I had a gift card for Texas roadhouse. The steakhouse we took Josephine and June to when they visited us. So we had a lovely steak dinner, followed by a trip to Joanns so she could get the finishing fabric for her quilt.
> We don't get to spend much time one on one since her dh was diagnosed with Alzheimer's. So it was a nice day out for us both.


Sounds like a busy fun day. I can imagine it is hard for her to get away when her husband needs her.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Happy Thursday everyone! I am at Hampton Court Palace with Jill today, nice blue skies and not too cold, just a bit windy!! Have a good one everyone!! Xxxx


That sounds like fun! Enjoy your day out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hello again, here's some photos from the garden at Hampton Court!!


Wonderful photos! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> His internal scars are probably worse than the external scars. My daughter is very musical, When she was in kindergarten I learned she could learn things a lot easier if she sang them. Started with her phone number and address and then multiplication tables etc. Recently her grand daughter ask her how many cookies to get so everyone could have three cookies. My daughter sang out 4 times 3 is twelve. I commented on how she use to sing to learn things and she responded by singing 692-9396. Her phone number when she was five.


They are. She's not a part of our lives now. The final straw for him was when she kicked their elderly father out of the trailer they shared. We got him set up in an apartment and have had no contact with her since.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Had a nice day yesterday. Marla from sewing circle asked me to go shopping for a gift for our friend who lost her husband Sunday morning.
> We went tho the concrete lady and found a very nice plaque. Then we went to hobby lobby and found a beautiful bronzed bird house. And a Lord's prayer plaque for the funeral.
> I had a gift card for Texas roadhouse. The steakhouse we took Josephine and June to when they visited us. So we had a lovely steak dinner, followed by a trip to Joanns so she could get the finishing fabric for her quilt.
> We don't get to spend much time one on one since her dh was diagnosed with Alzheimer's. So it was a nice day out for us both.


That sounds like a nice day out and wonderful items to get for your friend who lost her husband. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Sounds like a busy fun day. I can imagine it is hard for her to get away when her husband needs her.


It is, she told me yesterday that they are both now on anti depressants. And that they are both now mellowed out lol. They have a very odd love hate relationship. But she is a good woman and stands by him no matter what. I really wish the ladies could have met her when they were here,i know they would have gotten along marvelous. Next time for sure!????


----------



## linkan

Signing off havea great day everyone.

I agree with the others too. You've all made the most wonderful difference in my life and my sister's too. I am so blessed that we all found each other here.????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Really seems like a fantastic layout. Who needs a formal dining room? How often do you use it for formal meals.


That's what I figure. We actually use our dining room alot because the kitchen is very small so I took the table out of there. By adding a little more width through the middle of the house, we'll have room to add extra leaves to a table. Instead of a breakfront, I'm thinking of having a built-in serving counter with cabinets below.


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what I figure. We actually use our dining room alot because the kitchen is very small so I took the table out of there. By adding a little more width through the middle of the house, we'll have room to add extra leaves to a table. Instead of a breakfront, I'm thinking of having a built-in serving counter with cabinets below.


Sounds like a good idea. My son added a serving counter just like that and added caster wheels. When not needed it rolled back along the wall opening up the space. First time I visited their new home I leaned against the counter and it rolled away. Splat. He always remembered to lock the wheels after that.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny and still windy Surrey. Slight change of plan today. Started putting stuff back into the kitchen, so much cupboard and drawer space it will take me a while to remember where I put everything! As I didn't need much at the supermarket I dug some fish and chips out of the freezer and threw them in the oven. So we have had our fish and chips and have now decided we have done enough for the day. 

I am now going to try to find something that I can crochet and take on my spring break. Any suggestions gratefully received.

Happy international womens day and I completely agree with everyone the women who have most influenced me are all of you. I was an only child and never had a sister but I have found so many now with all you lovely ladies. Thanks so much, I love you all to pieces. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Sounds like a good idea. My son added a serving counter just like that and added caster wheels. When not needed it rolled back along the wall opening up the space. First time I visited their new home I leaned against the counter and it rolled away. Splat. He always remembered to lock the wheels after that.


Sounds like something I'd do. Note to self: make sure the wheels have locks!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny and still windy Surrey. Slight change of plan today. Started putting stuff back into the kitchen, so much cupboard and drawer space it will take me a while to remember where I put everything! As I didn't need much at the supermarket I dug some fish and chips out of the freezer and threw them in the oven. So we have had our fish and chips and have now decided we have done enough for the day.
> 
> I am now going to try to find something that I can crochet and take on my spring break. Any suggestions gratefully received.
> 
> Happy international womens day and I completely agree with everyone the women who have most influenced me are all of you. I was an only child and never had a sister but I have found so many now with all you lovely ladies. Thanks so much, I love you all to pieces. xxxx


Sounds like a busy but fun time, I find if I put things away I can usually remember where they are, if DH does it I can't find a thing and he can't remember where he put them or uses man-logic which is completely illogical.

Still dull and cold here but no more snow thankfully. The postman has been, nothing exciting. Gas people have rung us back after another phone call from DH, the gas should be here by the weekend but it might be Sat. or Sun. so another few more cold days, lamb stew on the menu tomorrow, just chuck it in the oven and get back into the fire. Now just need a phone call from our estate agent so we can try and get things shifting there and I might just relax a little bit. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a busy but fun time, I find if I put things away I can usually remember where they are, if DH does it I can't find a thing and he can't remember where he put them or uses man-logic which is completely illogical.
> 
> Still dull and cold here but no more snow thankfully. The postman has been, nothing exciting. Gas people have rung us back after another phone call from DH, the gas should be here by the weekend but it might be Sat. or Sun. so another few more cold days, lamb stew on the menu tomorrow, just chuck it in the oven and get back into the fire. Now just need a phone call from our estate agent so we can try and get things shifting there and I might just relax a little bit. xx


I have this weird feeling that when you gas arrives the temperature will rise into the 70's/20's and you will not need it for heat. Hope all your issues get settled soon. I am sure your hate how everything is getting dragged out.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a busy but fun time, I find if I put things away I can usually remember where they are, if DH does it I can't find a thing and he can't remember where he put them or uses man-logic which is completely illogical.
> 
> Still dull and cold here but no more snow thankfully. The postman has been, nothing exciting. Gas people have rung us back after another phone call from DH, the gas should be here by the weekend but it might be Sat. or Sun. so another few more cold days, lamb stew on the menu tomorrow, just chuck it in the oven and get back into the fire. Now just need a phone call from our estate agent so we can try and get things shifting there and I might just relax a little bit. xx


Hope the estate agent gets back to you very soon and ou can literally get moving. Enjoy your stew and keep warm. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

I have caught up and it is freezing here today but no snow on the ground, and I know need to get moving and run the vacuum and try to get some other things cleaned up, Dh had to go to the dentist yesterday because the left side of his face has been swollen since last Friday, his tooth has gotten inefected and since it is right in line with his sinus cavity he has to have to the extracted by an oral surgeon, so he has to wait till Weds. you would think that they would keep a couple appointments open for emergencies.....nope!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I have caught up and it is freezing here today but no snow on the ground, and I know need to get moving and run the vacuum and try to get some other things cleaned up, Dh had to go to the dentist yesterday because the left side of his face has been swollen since last Friday, his tooth has gotten inefected and since it is right in line with his sinus cavity he has to have to the extracted by an oral surgeon, so he has to wait till Weds. you would think that they would keep a couple appointments open for emergencies.....nope!


Sorry to hear that Lisa. Tell him to hang on in there and give him a hug from me. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I have this weird feeling that when you gas arrives the temperature will rise into the 70's/20's and you will not need it for heat. Hope all your issues get settled soon. I am sure your hate how everything is getting dragged out.


No chance of those temperatures, we don't get up there much during the summer even. Yes I'm very irritable at the moment and ready to do battle with anyone who crosses me. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> We've had property there since 2007 and always planned to build there. Trips to other places were from family members pressuring us to move close by them. We looked and decided to stick to our original plan.
> 
> Tellico Village, TN and Bishop construction:
> 
> https://tellicovillage.org/lifestyle/
> 
> https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=FgYHB1jq8Cg
> 
> We're heading there over spring break to start the process.
> 
> This house plan with a few changes. we met tge couplw who live in this house and took the tour. FROG is family room over garage..my crafting space.
> 
> To take a walking tour, touch the person icon and then touch the circles and tap your way around.


I love the way they've done that and the house is a dream!! Was wondering why the current occupants are leaving it! The complex also looks very inviting and everybody looks very fit and young, you'll fit in nicely!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Today was one of those days that I wish that I was retired. Something happened around lunchtime and everyone was out except me. So the people on the front desk were running back and forth to my desk for something I couldn't fix.
> Then on the drive home I was driving through rain, snow, sleet, graupel, and hail. Luckily the ground is warm from the last few days nothing stuck on the road. I just picked a big 18 wheel truck and stayed behind him.


Don't wish your life away hun but big cheering hugs for you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Definitely one of those wish I'd stayed in bed days. Graupel was a new word to me, had to look it up. xx


Me too!!


----------



## London Girl

truthandlight said:


> Thing are good, can't get much better, after all, I'm retired. Met an old friend today at a coffee shop for a visit that was nice. Got some new glasses, and can see much better.
> 
> I was given a huge bag of yarn a while back, some of it is very lovely. Most of it would be enough to knit whole projects with. There was 10 skeins of this beautiful Mohair, I knit a scarf with 3 skeins, so still have a bunch left. It would probably make a beautiful shawl like the ones Pam makes, not sure I am up to the complicated patterns though.


Well _that_ looks pretty complicated to me and it's also very beautiful, gorgeous yarn too!! x


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EST and -1'C (30'F). We are white again, but the temperature is going up to 3'C so most of it will be gone by the time I get home tonight.
> Today is International Women's day. We're being asked to think of the women who have made a difference in our lives. You're all on here.


Amen to that, dear friend!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We have a local live theatre group. They pick a classic or two and perform at the theatre in Port Hope. You have to use your imagination a bit, because there is usually only one set. But I think it's wonderful. The only one who likes going with me is my sister.


The version of the 39 steps I saw with DD last night was a comedy based on the play and done by a local am dram group. The part of Richard Hannay was taken by a guy who teaches drama at DD's school. There were only 4 actors on in it, taking on many parts, sometimes, almost two at the same time, don't know how they did it but it was very clever and very funny!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> June,
> Dh and i had a blast with your car list. He would tell me the year and make of the car and have me double check it online. He was like a kid in a candy store. He really enjoyed doing it.
> ????????????


I thought it might be his 'thing' but I'm so grateful that he took the time to do it!! Now nobody knows what we're talking about except maybe Janet!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## truthandlight

SaxonLady said:


> No wonder it sold. It's lovely.


Thanks, not sure I would like to do those smocking sts too often, they're hard on the hands.


----------



## truthandlight

jinx said:


> Morning. You are up to complicated patterns and your scarf is proof of that. Very nice work.
> 
> Thanks, Mohair is not real easy to keep track of the pattern, maybe another type of wool, then I might try a lacy shawl pattern.
> 
> :sm24:


----------



## truthandlight

linkan said:


> Well i just LOVE the color!! Lovely pattern too.


Thanks!


----------



## truthandlight

Miss Pam said:


> It's lovely, Ruth. Since you did this, I'm sure you could do the more complicated patterns. Lots of stitch markers and lifelines. :sm02: xxxooo


Thanks, I haven't followed many patterns from charts, I like the ones that are written out. I guess it would take practice to learn to follow them. I've never used lifelines either. I guess this old dog needs to learn a few new tricks.


----------



## Miss Pam

truthandlight said:


> Thanks, I haven't followed many patterns from charts, I like the ones that are written out. I guess it would take practice to learn to follow them. I've never used lifelines either. I guess this old dog needs to learn a few new tricks.


Charts were a foreign language to me but I've gotten very comfortable with them. I color code my stitches and that is a life saver for me. Helps me keep my sanity. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## truthandlight

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny and still windy Surrey.
> 
> Happy international womens day and I completely agree with everyone the women who have most influenced me are all of you. I was an only child and never had a sister but I have found so many now with all you lovely ladies. Thanks so much, I love you all to pieces. xxxx


Today is the 1st time I heard of International Women's Day, but I'm happy to celebrate it with all of you. I came from a family of 6 kids with only one sister,who was my best friend. Sadly, she died of lung cancer 11 yrs ago, and she lived on the East coast for the last 10 yrs of her life.

So it has been very good for me to have found some new friends on here that I can claim as sisters!! Here's a photo of 5 of us in foster care in 1956, my younger brother was in another home so he wasn't in the pic. I'm the smallest girl.


----------



## truthandlight

Photo


----------



## jinx

truthandlight said:


> Thanks, I haven't followed many patterns from charts, I like the ones that are written out. I guess it would take practice to learn to follow them. I've never used lifelines either. I guess this old dog needs to learn a few new tricks.


My trick for following charts is to enlarge the chart. Color code the stitches. Easier for me to remember green is knit, red is purl, blue is K2tog etc. than to remember what the silly symbols mean. I also use a stitch markers between every pattern repeat and draw a heavy line in the pattern where the markers are.


----------



## truthandlight

Hi, I thought I would share a pic of a sweater it took me about 10 years of knitting on and off to finish. The wool is some that I bought in England when my hubby and I were on a trip to England and Ireland in 2002. I knit that before the motorcycle accident with the head injury that did weird stuff to the old memory bank. It won an honorable mention in Best of Show at our county fair when I entered it.


----------



## truthandlight

Pic


----------



## PurpleFi

truthandlight said:


> Photo


What a beautiful photo. X


----------



## PurpleFi

truthandlight said:


> Pic


Wow. That looks like a very complex pattern. Well done. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I love the way they've done that and the house is a dream!! Was wondering why the current occupants are leaving it! The complex also looks very inviting and everybody looks very fit and young, you'll fit in nicely!! xxxx


These folks just built that house 2 years ago snd they're not going anywhere. But when I found the 2 dimensional floorplan and liked what I saw, the builder called these folks and they agreed to let us see it. The builder then decided to use that house for the virtual tour also. Everyone is nice like that there.


----------



## London Girl

truthandlight said:


> Photo


What a cute bunch!!


----------



## London Girl

truthandlight said:


> Pic


Wow, that's beautiful, such a lot of work!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> These folks just built that house 2 years ago snd they're not going anywhere. But when I found the 2 dimensional floorplan and liked what I saw, the builder called these folks and they agreed to let us see it. The builder then decided to use that house for the virtual tour also. Everyone is nice like that there.


Ah, that makes sense now, I wondered how you could just squeeze a another 24 inches into a house that was already built, duh! :sm23: xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ah, that makes sense now, I wondered how you could just squeeze a another 24 inches into a house that was already built, duh! :sm23: xx


Time for bed? xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Hello again, here's some photos from the garden at Hampton Court!!


Very pretty, long time since I visited there.


----------



## LondonChris

truthandlight said:


> Photo


You all look very smart, you looked so cute & pretty! X


----------



## LondonChris

truthandlight said:


> Pic


Beautiful


----------



## Miss Pam

truthandlight said:


> Photo


What a great photo! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

truthandlight said:


> Pic


Absolutely gorgeous, Ruth, and well done (and well deserved) on your Honorable Mention. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

truthandlight said:


> Pic


Wow that is very pretty!!


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny and still windy Surrey. Slight change of plan today. Started putting stuff back into the kitchen, so much cupboard and drawer space it will take me a while to remember where I put everything! As I didn't need much at the supermarket I dug some fish and chips out of the freezer and threw them in the oven. So we have had our fish and chips and have now decided we have done enough for the day.
> 
> I am now going to try to find something that I can crochet and take on my spring break. Any suggestions gratefully received.
> 
> Happy international womens day and I completely agree with everyone the women who have most influenced me are all of you. I was an only child and never had a sister but I have found so many now with all you lovely ladies. Thanks so much, I love you all to pieces. xxxx


Oh my ❤????


----------



## linkan

truthandlight said:


> Thanks, I haven't followed many patterns from charts, I like the ones that are written out. I guess it would take practice to learn to follow them. I've never used lifelines either. I guess this old dog needs to learn a few new tricks.


I usually write out charts because i don't like them. I have trouble seeing the little symbols. Might be an option for you.


----------



## linkan

truthandlight said:


> Photo


Sweet little dresses.. I dig those vintage clothes ????


----------



## linkan

truthandlight said:


> Today is the 1st time I heard of International Women's Day, but I'm happy to celebrate it with all of you. I came from a family of 6 kids with only one sister,who was my best friend. Sadly, she died of lung cancer 11 yrs ago, and she lived on the East coast for the last 10 yrs of her life.
> 
> So it has been very good for me to have found some new friends on here that I can claim as sisters!! Here's a photo of 5 of us in foster care in 1956, my younger brother was in another home so he wasn't in the pic. I'm the smallest girl.


Lisa and i lost our eldest sister 1-1-00.
No brothers and we have a little sister. It's the worst pain of our lives. 
We went to the funeral home today for our friend who lost her DH . i didn't know him well but it was hard watching her standing there surrounded by people but standing there alone. Their children not really present. They were there, just idk..
Burial is tomorrow morning.


----------



## linkan

truthandlight said:


> Pic


And it should have because it's wonderful!


----------



## linkan

I might finally be able to sleep. So i best try. 

Love all you lovely ladies.. 
Your each and every one special.
Finding all of you, was the best thing i ever needed so much . 
Thank you all for being so many bright lights in my life... Truly from the bottom of my heart , we are sisters.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Time for bed? xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Lisa and i lost our eldest sister 1-1-00.
> No brothers and we have a little sister. It's the worst pain of our lives.
> We went to the funeral home today for our friend who lost her DH . i didn't know him well but it was hard watching her standing there surrounded by people but standing there alone. Their children not really present. They were there, just idk..
> Burial is tomorrow morning.


That must have been very moving and sad. We do things differently here, only the very closest relations visit the departed, usually at a chapel of rest, it's done very privately and then everyone else appears at the funeral. My sister and I visited my mum but I wished I hadn't, it really wasn't my mum any more, she was long gone, this was just like a waxworks replica!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I might finally be able to sleep. So i best try.
> 
> Love all you lovely ladies..
> Your each and every one special.
> Finding all of you, was the best thing i ever needed so much .
> Thank you all for being so many bright lights in my life... Truly from the bottom of my heart , we are sisters.


I agree with you completely, I'm closer to all of you than I am to my own sister!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a grey but not-too-cold London! At least, it wouldn't be cold if the window guys hadn't taken out half the upstairs windows!! I think I may be repairing to my sewing room in the not to distant future!!! I don't know what I'll be doing today except for keeping out of the way of these fellas and trying to keep warm!!

Hope everyone is ok and life is being kind-ish!!! Lotsa love, xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but not-too-cold London! At least, it wouldn't be cold if the window guys hadn't taken out half the upstairs windows!! I think I may be repairing to my sewing room in the not to distant future!!! I don't know what I'll be doing today except for keeping out of the way of these fellas and trying to keep warm!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and life is being kind-ish!!! Lotsa love, xxxxxx


Happy new windows. At least it's this week and not last week, now that wouldn't have been fun. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but not-too-cold London! At least, it wouldn't be cold if the window guys hadn't taken out half the upstairs windows!! I think I may be repairing to my sewing room in the not to distant future!!! I don't know what I'll be doing today except for keeping out of the way of these fellas and trying to keep warm!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and life is being kind-ish!!! Lotsa love, xxxxxx


I know that keeping warm problem, the lounge isn't too bad but the rest of the house is freezing, stew in the oven and dumplings ready to go in, my inner warmth for the day. Are you having your draughty window you sit by replaced as well? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull but not snowy Wales, looks as though I will be hugging the fire again today, still it is a good excuse to sit and do nothing but knit. I think all this house stuff is getting to me, had a nightmarish dream last night, we'd bought a house and then discovered it was falling apart, everything needed doing in it, and someone said, never mind it's not as bad as next door, which was a wreck, owned by the same family. Think I need a break. Have been on to the estate agent who is going to get on to the buyer and either get a date out of him or threaten to put the house back on the market, we will see if that gets us anywhere. See you later. Have a good one it's Friday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey. Spent yesterday evening casting on a crochet shawl and doing a couple of rows only to see that it was all wrong so spent the rest of the evening ripping it. I am going to have a go at a crochet foundation row as this is supposed to be easier for seeing the stitches.

Off to the vets shortly for Bentley's annual check up. Thank goodness the vets is only just down the road as he will howl all the way. The vet will probaably say he is too heavy, but he is a rather large cat and does not overeat. We will see what she says.

Then I am finally going to make it to craft cafe this week and have a nice sit, chat, cake and crochet.

Happy Friday everyone, catch you later my lovely sisters. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I know that keeping warm problem, the lounge isn't too bad but the rest of the house is freezing, stew in the oven and dumplings ready to go in, my inner warmth for the day. Are you having your draughty window you sit by replaced as well? xxxx


Morning Jacky, warm hugs coming your way. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and -1'C (30'F). We had dense bursts of snow and ice crystals yesterday, but the road was clear and dry outside of those bursts. Today is supposed to be cloudy but snow free. I still have a white backyard.
Yesterday was a better day. There was a big meeting for Women's Day. I didn't go. Those things tend to put me to sleep. Instead I found a bench in the lower lobby and knit a few rows. Much better.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Spent yesterday evening casting on a crochet shawl and doing a couple of rows only to see that it was all wrong so spent the rest of the evening ripping it. I am going to have a go at a crochet foundation row as this is supposed to be easier for seeing the stitches.
> 
> Off to the vets shortly for Bentley's annual check up. Thank goodness the vets is only just down the road as he will howl all the way. The vet will probaably say he is too heavy, but he is a rather large cat and does not overeat. We will see what she says.
> 
> Then I am finally going to make it to craft cafe this week and have a nice sit, chat, cake and crochet.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone, catch you later my lovely sisters. xx


I wouldn't agree about the crochet foundation row being easier to see the stitches. It is better if you need a firmer edge.

Good luck to/for Bentley. He's an active cat. If he's overweight at the moment, it's because the weather hasn't cooperated with his going outside and running around.
I need to make an appointment for Smoky-mama cat and Bella. Now Bella is an overweight cat. I can feel the fat below her fur. Unfortunately, she broke her hip when she was a kitten so she doesn't run or jump much, and walks very stiff legged. Without a lot of exercise, she puts on weight.

Enjoy your craft cafe. I've been told that there is a Knit Night at the Cobourg yarn store, so I need to look into that one. I haven't been able to make it to Knit Night for a while because of either weather or working late. Cobourg is closer.

Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull but not snowy Wales, looks as though I will be hugging the fire again today, still it is a good excuse to sit and do nothing but knit. I think all this house stuff is getting to me, had a nightmarish dream last night, we'd bought a house and then discovered it was falling apart, everything needed doing in it, and someone said, never mind it's not as bad as next door, which was a wreck, owned by the same family. Think I need a break. Have been on to the estate agent who is going to get on to the buyer and either get a date out of him or threaten to put the house back on the market, we will see if that gets us anywhere. See you later. Have a good one it's Friday. xx


It would be good if you found out either way, instead of living in limbo.
Stay warm. Maybe today will be the day that the gas man shows up.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but not-too-cold London! At least, it wouldn't be cold if the window guys hadn't taken out half the upstairs windows!! I think I may be repairing to my sewing room in the not to distant future!!! I don't know what I'll be doing today except for keeping out of the way of these fellas and trying to keep warm!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and life is being kind-ish!!! Lotsa love, xxxxxx


Why do window guys always install the windows on cold days. They did the same with our house. They were all bundled up with winter coats and mitts and there were big holes in the walls as they took the windows out, cleaned up the holes and installed the new windows. 
I don't think these windows are any better at keeping the cold out, but they're low maintenance and easy to clean.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I usually write out charts because i don't like them. I have trouble seeing the little symbols. Might be an option for you.


I'm really liking charts on Goodreader on my iPad. I can highlight different rows as I do them and I can blow the whole thing up if I need to see something that's small. My laptop doesn't zoom that much. And I can put marks on the chart with Goodreader as I complete rows or sections.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I might finally be able to sleep. So i best try.
> 
> Love all you lovely ladies..
> Your each and every one special.
> Finding all of you, was the best thing i ever needed so much .
> Thank you all for being so many bright lights in my life... Truly from the bottom of my heart , we are sisters.


❤


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Ah, that makes sense now, I wondered how you could just squeeze a another 24 inches into a house that was already built, duh! :sm23: xx


Renovations? :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

truthandlight said:


> Pic


Very nice work.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> My trick for following charts is to enlarge the chart. Color code the stitches. Easier for me to remember green is knit, red is purl, blue is K2tog etc. than to remember what the silly symbols mean. I also use a stitch markers between every pattern repeat and draw a heavy line in the pattern where the markers are.


Yes! It's funny how we can interpret colours better than symbols. I have to keep looking at the symbol chart, especially if the designer has used some non-standard symbols. And definitely stitch markers between repeats. It's a lot easier to count the number of stitches in a repeat to find a missed stitch,than to count ALL the stitches and search the entire row. I also put a yellow line on the chart where I've put a lifeline.


----------



## nitz8catz

truthandlight said:


> Photo


Toothy smile :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. <<Hugs>> to everyone and Happy Friday.
Everyone have a great one.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Happy new windows. At least it's this week and not last week, now that wouldn't have been fun. xx


Absolutely but apparently they were out working last week!! We are nice and cosy in my sewing room, just as well that we have it, it's freezing indoors, the downside of open plan living!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I know that keeping warm problem, the lounge isn't too bad but the rest of the house is freezing, stew in the oven and dumplings ready to go in, my inner warmth for the day. Are you having your draughty window you sit by replaced as well? xxxx


Sadly not as I'm not sure replacing the window would help in this case, there used to be a skirting radiator in front of it but we short-siightedly had it taken out. We may have to investigate having one put back there but I'm thinking that would be pretty expensive!! They are doing well here, putting the glass in now so hopefully, we'll be back inside for lunch!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull but not snowy Wales, looks as though I will be hugging the fire again today, still it is a good excuse to sit and do nothing but knit. I think all this house stuff is getting to me, had a nightmarish dream last night, we'd bought a house and then discovered it was falling apart, everything needed doing in it, and someone said, never mind it's not as bad as next door, which was a wreck, owned by the same family. Think I need a break. Have been on to the estate agent who is going to get on to the buyer and either get a date out of him or threaten to put the house back on the market, we will see if that gets us anywhere. See you later. Have a good one it's Friday. xx


That's great to hear your estate agent is finally doing his job, I hope this works and things start moving soon, maybe before the gas arrives, then you won't need it!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Spent yesterday evening casting on a crochet shawl and doing a couple of rows only to see that it was all wrong so spent the rest of the evening ripping it. I am going to have a go at a crochet foundation row as this is supposed to be easier for seeing the stitches.
> 
> Off to the vets shortly for Bentley's annual check up. Thank goodness the vets is only just down the road as he will howl all the way. The vet will probaably say he is too heavy, but he is a rather large cat and does not overeat. We will see what she says.
> 
> Then I am finally going to make it to craft cafe this week and have a nice sit, chat, cake and crochet.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone, catch you later my lovely sisters. xx


Enjoy your day, Bentley looks just purrfect to me!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Why do window guys always install the windows on cold days. They did the same with our house. They were all bundled up with winter coats and mitts and there were big holes in the walls as they took the windows out, cleaned up the holes and installed the new windows.
> I don't think these windows are any better at keeping the cold out, but they're low maintenance and easy to clean.


Well the whole point of having the new windows was to keep the cold out so I hope that is the case!! I have complained about it since we've lived here but as soon as dgd complains about the draughts, it gets done, Hmmmmm!! :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Thanks for reminding me it is Friday. I think the dream says you definitely have a lot on your mind. I think you have to tell the buyer to poop or get off the pot. 
He has held you hostage long enough.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull but not snowy Wales, looks as though I will be hugging the fire again today, still it is a good excuse to sit and do nothing but knit. I think all this house stuff is getting to me, had a nightmarish dream last night, we'd bought a house and then discovered it was falling apart, everything needed doing in it, and someone said, never mind it's not as bad as next door, which was a wreck, owned by the same family. Think I need a break. Have been on to the estate agent who is going to get on to the buyer and either get a date out of him or threaten to put the house back on the market, we will see if that gets us anywhere. See you later. Have a good one it's Friday. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Enjoy your time at the cafe. Maybe Bentley is getting extra nourishment when he prowls outdoors. Happy Friday.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Spent yesterday evening casting on a crochet shawl and doing a couple of rows only to see that it was all wrong so spent the rest of the evening ripping it. I am going to have a go at a crochet foundation row as this is supposed to be easier for seeing the stitches.
> 
> Off to the vets shortly for Bentley's annual check up. Thank goodness the vets is only just down the road as he will howl all the way. The vet will probaably say he is too heavy, but he is a rather large cat and does not overeat. We will see what she says.
> 
> Then I am finally going to make it to craft cafe this week and have a nice sit, chat, cake and crochet.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone, catch you later my lovely sisters. xx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and -1'C (30'F). We had dense bursts of snow and ice crystals yesterday, but the road was clear and dry outside of those bursts. Today is supposed to be cloudy but snow free. I still have a white backyard.
> Yesterday was a better day. There was a big meeting for Women's Day. I didn't go. Those things tend to put me to sleep. Instead I found a bench in the lower lobby and knit a few rows. Much better.


Morning. Snow is finally out our forecast and warmer weather is coming in a weeks time. Hope your white yard turns green very soon.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hello again, here's some photos from the garden at Hampton Court!!


even they have potholes!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Had a nice day yesterday. Marla from sewing circle asked me to go shopping for a gift for our friend who lost her husband Sunday morning.
> We went tho the concrete lady and found a very nice plaque. Then we went to hobby lobby and found a beautiful bronzed bird house. And a Lord's prayer plaque for the funeral.
> I had a gift card for Texas roadhouse. The steakhouse we took Josephine and June to when they visited us. So we had a lovely steak dinner, followed by a trip to Joanns so she could get the finishing fabric for her quilt.
> We don't get to spend much time one on one since her dh was diagnosed with Alzheimer's. So it was a nice day out for us both.


A day out with a friend is always a good one.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Why do window guys always install the windows on cold days. They did the same with our house. They were all bundled up with winter coats and mitts and there were big holes in the walls as they took the windows out, cleaned up the holes and installed the new windows.
> I don't think these windows are any better at keeping the cold out, but they're low maintenance and easy to clean.


I guess we were lucky. When they installed our windows they worked on one at a time, closed the door to that room and then started the next window. I agree I do not think they make the house any warming. I believe they did not install the needed insulation along side the window. Mr. Wonderful hired a friend of our son that had just started his own business. Business failed in two years time. I wonder why?


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Yes! It's funny how we can interpret colours better than symbols. I have to keep looking at the symbol chart, especially if the designer has used some non-standard symbols. And definitely stitch markers between repeats. It's a lot easier to count the number of stitches in a repeat to find a missed stitch,than to count ALL the stitches and search the entire row. I also put a yellow line on the chart where I've put a lifeline.


Putting the line on chart to mark lifeline is a new great idea to me. I always do it on the first row of a pattern repeat. However there may come a time when my away does not work and I will hopefully remember your tip. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Dd2 wants a grown up version of the cardigan you made sweet pea. I told her that was asking a bit much. They both adore what you've sent her.
> She says my grannys over the pond !
> 
> I've tried to stop obligating myself because i can't seem to finish things very quickly anymore.


Hunter is still wearing the hoodie Susan knitted. Sarah loves it.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> even they have potholes!


Haha. I noticed that also. Thought how out of place it looked compared to the beautiful yard and buildings. It is so great to see all the pictures of the real England instead of those in books and magazines.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> The version of the 39 steps I saw with DD last night was a comedy based on the play and done by a local am dram group. The part of Richard Hannay was taken by a guy who teaches drama at DD's school. There were only 4 actors on in it, taking on many parts, sometimes, almost two at the same time, don't know how they did it but it was very clever and very funny!!


That sounds like real fun to watch. I'm glad you enjoyed it. I love almost any form of theatre.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I thought it might be his 'thing' but I'm so grateful that he took the time to do it!! Now nobody knows what we're talking about except maybe Janet!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


Oh yes, I guessed. DH enjoyed it as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

truthandlight said:


> Thanks, not sure I would like to do those smocking sts too often, they're hard on the hands.


They are, but the results are worth it.


----------



## SaxonLady

truthandlight said:


> Thanks, I haven't followed many patterns from charts, I like the ones that are written out. I guess it would take practice to learn to follow them. I've never used lifelines either. I guess this old dog needs to learn a few new tricks.


Sometimes charts are necessary. I admit I like them.


----------



## SaxonLady

truthandlight said:


> Photo


Lovely family. What a pity youngest brother wasn't with you.


----------



## SaxonLady

truthandlight said:


> Pic


I'm not at all surprised that it won.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but not-too-cold London! At least, it wouldn't be cold if the window guys hadn't taken out half the upstairs windows!! I think I may be repairing to my sewing room in the not to distant future!!! I don't know what I'll be doing today except for keeping out of the way of these fellas and trying to keep warm!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and life is being kind-ish!!! Lotsa love, xxxxxx


That would make for a cold house! I hope they get the job done quickly. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull but not snowy Wales, looks as though I will be hugging the fire again today, still it is a good excuse to sit and do nothing but knit. I think all this house stuff is getting to me, had a nightmarish dream last night, we'd bought a house and then discovered it was falling apart, everything needed doing in it, and someone said, never mind it's not as bad as next door, which was a wreck, owned by the same family. Think I need a break. Have been on to the estate agent who is going to get on to the buyer and either get a date out of him or threaten to put the house back on the market, we will see if that gets us anywhere. See you later. Have a good one it's Friday. xx


Oh, I hope that helps and he's gets his butt in gear and you can get this all settled and heading in the right direction. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Spent yesterday evening casting on a crochet shawl and doing a couple of rows only to see that it was all wrong so spent the rest of the evening ripping it. I am going to have a go at a crochet foundation row as this is supposed to be easier for seeing the stitches.
> 
> Off to the vets shortly for Bentley's annual check up. Thank goodness the vets is only just down the road as he will howl all the way. The vet will probaably say he is too heavy, but he is a rather large cat and does not overeat. We will see what she says.
> 
> Then I am finally going to make it to craft cafe this week and have a nice sit, chat, cake and crochet.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone, catch you later my lovely sisters. xx


Busy day for you. Hope all goes well at the vets and enjoy your craft cafe. I'm off to meet up with a couple of friends for a bit of knitting and chatting, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and -1'C (30'F). We had dense bursts of snow and ice crystals yesterday, but the road was clear and dry outside of those bursts. Today is supposed to be cloudy but snow free. I still have a white backyard.
> Yesterday was a better day. There was a big meeting for Women's Day. I didn't go. Those things tend to put me to sleep. Instead I found a bench in the lower lobby and knit a few rows. Much better.


Yes, much better weather for you and a better way to spend the time during the meeting. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I wouldn't agree about the crochet foundation row being easier to see the stitches. It is better if you need a firmer edge.
> 
> Good luck to/for Bentley. He's an active cat. If he's overweight at the moment, it's because the weather hasn't cooperated with his going outside and running around.
> I need to make an appointment for Smoky-mama cat and Bella. Now Bella is an overweight cat. I can feel the fat below her fur. Unfortunately, she broke her hip when she was a kitten so she doesn't run or jump much, and walks very stiff legged. Without a lot of exercise, she puts on weight.
> 
> Enjoy your craft cafe. I've been told that there is a Knit Night at the Cobourg yarn store, so I need to look into that one. I haven't been able to make it to Knit Night for a while because of either weather or working late. Cobourg is closer.
> 
> Happy Friday.


That would be great if you had a couple of options for Knit Night. I've begun going to a Fiber Social on Tuesday mornings at the yarn shop I took you all to. It's great fun and a chance to get out for a couple of hours. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm really liking charts on Goodreader on my iPad. I can highlight different rows as I do them and I can blow the whole thing up if I need to see something that's small. My laptop doesn't zoom that much. And I can put marks on the chart with Goodreader as I complete rows or sections.


That sounds like a good program for working with charts. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

They are only doing two rooms but are in and out too much to close the doors, which aren't very chill proof anyway!! They have more or less finished inside and are tidying the front now, it is looking good and I cannot hear traffic at all from inside, result!!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Oh yes, I guessed. DH enjoyed it as well.


 :sm24: xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> They are only doing two rooms but are in and out too much to close the doors, which aren't very chill proof anyway!! They have more or less finished inside and are tidying the front now, it is looking good and I cannot hear traffic at all from inside, result!!!!


That's great! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

I had the twins yesterday and it was a lovely spring day. They were 10 on Tuesday and had new expensive scooters, so we stayed outside. Then their Mum cooked lasagne and garlic bread. Followed by pineapple with lemon yoghourt. What diet?
Quiet day today. I should be out walking, but it's raining so I'm going to get into the bath now instead.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I had the twins yesterday and it was a lovely spring day. They were 10 on Tuesday and had new expensive scooters, so we stayed outside. Then their Mum cooked lasagne and garlic bread. Followed by pineapple with lemon yoghourt. What diet?
> Quiet day today. I should be out walking, but it's raining so I'm going to get into the bath now instead.


Yep, raining here now, just as the guys have left!! Pleased with what they have done although I don't think their dust sheets caught much of the dust, I shall be up there dusting and vacuuming again later!! Belated Happy Birthday to the twins!!!


----------



## truthandlight

PurpleFi said:


> Wow. That looks like a very complex pattern. Well done.
> 
> It was, but I always wanted to knit an Aran sweater, my hubby has worn it only a few times. Maybe I'll try knit one for myself, who knows?


----------



## London Girl

truthandlight said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That looks like a very complex pattern. Well done.
> 
> It was, but I always wanted to knit an Aran sweater, my hubby has worn it only a few times. Maybe I'll try knit one for myself, who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can wear them together on the motorcycle!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## truthandlight

London Girl said:


> What a cute bunch!!
> 
> Awww Shucks!!! Thanks...Cute, but mischievous boy,my sister could pull hair. Every time we fought, I would lose some!!


----------



## truthandlight

London Girl said:


> Maybe you can wear them together on the motorcycle!!!!


Don't think he'd be caught dead in that on the motorcycle, but I did knit a nice wool sweater for him to wear when we ride. I don't have a pic of him in it, but I do have a pic of our youngest son in the one just like it except for color. Hubby's is maroon with black trim.


----------



## truthandlight

Happy Friday Morning to everyone, or afternoon, or evening, depending on where you are in this world. I would try to respond to every one who comments on my pics and rambling on here, but Friday is my day to meet with friends and go out to breakfast with the hubby. I truly appreciate all of you. 

Hope you all have a great day, hope those with home issues, repairs, moving, and such, get resolved. Hope those who have been sick, or have lost loved ones, get comfort and healing. Hope spring comes soon, and the weather cooperates with all our plans to be out and about.

Love and blessings!!!


----------



## London Girl

truthandlight said:


> Don't think he'd be caught dead in that on the motorcycle, but I did knit a nice wool sweater for him to wear when we ride. I don't have a pic of him in it, but I do have a pic of our youngest son in the one just like it except for color. Hubby's is maroon with black trim.


Love the sweater, the hat and the groovy glasses, he's a handsome young man!!!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Spent yesterday evening casting on a crochet shawl and doing a couple of rows only to see that it was all wrong so spent the rest of the evening ripping it. I am going to have a go at a crochet foundation row as this is supposed to be easier for seeing the stitches.
> 
> Off to the vets shortly for Bentley's annual check up. Thank goodness the vets is only just down the road as he will howl all the way. The vet will probaably say he is too heavy, but he is a rather large cat and does not overeat. We will see what she says.
> 
> Then I am finally going to make it to craft cafe this week and have a nice sit, chat, cake and crochet.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone,  catch you later my lovely sisters. xx


I bought food for Woody at the vets this week as he seems to have irritable bowel lately. 3.5 kg bag of digestive Diet and 6 little tins of same, a whopping $92! I swear they see us coming... do you free feed? Mine get a 1/4 c kibble with a tsp of wet twice a day and are very lean for house cats. 
Bentley is a big healthy boy, probably bigger than mine so maybe he's just right! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull but not snowy Wales, looks as though I will be hugging the fire again today, still it is a good excuse to sit and do nothing but knit. I think all this house stuff is getting to me, had a nightmarish dream last night, we'd bought a house and then discovered it was falling apart, everything needed doing in it, and someone said, never mind it's not as bad as next door, which was a wreck, owned by the same family. Think I need a break. Have been on to the estate agent who is going to get on to the buyer and either get a date out of him or threaten to put the house back on the market, we will see if that gets us anywhere. See you later. Have a good one it's Friday. xx


That's not a nightmare... that's my house. :sm09: xoxo


----------



## Islander

A beautiful sunny cold day here. A trip to Nanaimo tomorrow to get an assist lift for DH, and if all goes well maybe a stop at the Haida Way for some curried chicken. 
Making porcupine balls today with my pressure cooker, haven't had them since I was young... they are delicious! 
Just about have all the fall leaves raked up, spend half and hour each day outside working around the "estate" :sm17:. Have a good Friday sisters.. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Note to self. When you set the timer on the computer make sure the sound is turned on. I had to reschedule my appointment. Hope they do not charge me. Friends have said their doctor/dentist are charging a set fee for appointments that you miss. I guess it makes sense. Professionals save the time for you and when you do not show up they are out the money.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I hope that helps and he's gets his butt in gear and you can get this all settled and heading in the right direction. xxxooo


Not sure that it will, he's back with another question about plans (that don't exist) of an office (that doesn't exist). Will see what sort of reply the estate agent gets. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> That's not a nightmare... that's my house. :sm09: xoxo


No, this one was uninhabitable, and we'd bought it. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris

truthandlight said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That looks like a very complex pattern. Well done.
> 
> It was, but I always wanted to knit an Aran sweater, my hubby has worn it only a few times. Maybe I'll try knit one for myself, who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> I started knitting my DH an Aran jumper just after we married. I was pregnant very soon after so I started knitting baby clothes. I finished his Aran when my DH was 11. Soon after she borrowed it & still has it & wears it, she is 38.
Click to expand...


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> I started knitting my DH an Aran jumper just after we married. I was pregnant very soon after so I started knitting baby clothes. I finished his Aran when my DH was 11. Soon after she borrowed it & still has it & wears it, she is 38.


Isn't it amazing how long hand knits last. Best thing is they seem to look better with time. My daughter has an afghan I made over 40 years ago. They use it every day and it still looks great.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yep, raining here now, just as the guys have left!! Pleased with what they have done although I don't think their dust sheets caught much of the dust, I shall be up there dusting and vacuuming again later!! Belated Happy Birthday to the twins!!!


I can't believe they are into double figures.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Isn't it amazing how long hand knits last. Best thing is they seem to look better with time. My daughter has an afghan I made over 40 years ago. They use it every day and it still looks great.


DH used a sweater I made him for about 30 years practically non-stop.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I started knitting my DH an Aran jumper just after we married. I was pregnant very soon after so I started knitting baby clothes. I finished his Aran when my DH was 11. Soon after she borrowed it & still has it & wears it, she is 38.


I knitted Mr P an aran the year we got married. I only did the front in pattern as I chose navy blue so the rest is just stocking stitch. He still wears it out in the garden.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I bought food for Woody at the vets this week as he seems to have irritable bowel lately. 3.5 kg bag of digestive Diet and 6 little tins of same, a whopping $92! I swear they see us coming... do you free feed? Mine get a 1/4 c kibble with a tsp of wet twice a day and are very lean for house cats.
> Bentley is a big healthy boy, probably bigger than mine so maybe he's just right! xoxo


Wow, that's a lot of $$$ to feed your kitties! Worth every penny, I know but still........!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> A beautiful sunny cold day here. A trip to Nanaimo tomorrow to get an assist lift for DH, and if all goes well maybe a stop at the Haida Way for some curried chicken.
> Making porcupine balls today with my pressure cooker, haven't had them since I was young... they are delicious!
> Just about have all the fall leaves raked up, spend half and hour each day outside working around the "estate" :sm17:. Have a good Friday sisters.. xoxoxo


I'd like to make those but just can't get the porcupines around here!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Recipe please!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Note to self. When you set the timer on the computer make sure the sound is turned on. I had to reschedule my appointment. Hope they do not charge me. Friends have said their doctor/dentist are charging a set fee for appointments that you miss. I guess it makes sense. Professionals save the time for you and when you do not show up they are out the money.


Oops, easily done!! It's done to make sure you get to your appointment - doesn't work, does it?!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure that it will, he's back with another question about plans (that don't exist) of an office (that doesn't exist). Will see what sort of reply the estate agent gets. xx


How bizarre, I'd love to know what he's up to!! Sorry love, really not fair on you :sm22: :sm25: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> How bizarre, I'd love to know what he's up to!! Sorry love, really not fair on you :sm22: :sm25: :sm14: xxxx


I'd put it back on the market right now. He can take his chance if he still wants it.


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> A beautiful sunny cold day here. A trip to Nanaimo tomorrow to get an assist lift for DH, and if all goes well maybe a stop at the Haida Way for some curried chicken.
> Making porcupine balls today with my pressure cooker, haven't had them since I was young... they are delicious!
> Just about have all the fall leaves raked up, spend half and hour each day outside working around the "estate" :sm17:. Have a good Friday sisters.. xoxoxo


Never heard of porcupine balls? Hope you had a good trip to Nanaimo, wha a great name! Also you had chicken curry, a favourite of mine!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'd like to make those but just can't get the porcupines around here!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Recipe please!!! xxx


No offence, but meatballs. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I'd like to make those but just can't get the porcupines around here!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Recipe please!!! xxx


Certainly never seen porcupines in Sainsbury's


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> How bizarre, I'd love to know what he's up to!! Sorry love, really not fair on you :sm22: :sm25: :sm14: xxxx


Have also found out he's stopped his solicitors doing any of the legal work until he's had the survey, which he should have had by now. Go figure. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I'd put it back on the market right now. He can take his chance if he still wants it.


Estate agent is putting it to him today, we'll see what result we get from that. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I'd put it back on the market right now. He can take his chance if he still wants it.


Estate agent is putting that to him today, we'll see what sort of response we get. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

truthandlight said:


> Don't think he'd be caught dead in that on the motorcycle, but I did knit a nice wool sweater for him to wear when we ride. I don't have a pic of him in it, but I do have a pic of our youngest son in the one just like it except for color. Hubby's is maroon with black trim.


Great sweater and nice looking young man! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Ladies I'm so tired I've caught up with you all but i think I'm just gonna get back in bed.


----------



## Miss Pam

truthandlight said:


> Happy Friday Morning to everyone, or afternoon, or evening, depending on where you are in this world. I would try to respond to every one who comments on my pics and rambling on here, but Friday is my day to meet with friends and go out to breakfast with the hubby. I truly appreciate all of you.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day, hope those with home issues, repairs, moving, and such, get resolved. Hope those who have been sick, or have lost loved ones, get comfort and healing. Hope spring comes soon, and the weather cooperates with all our plans to be out and about.
> 
> Love and blessings!!!


Enjoy your time out today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> A beautiful sunny cold day here. A trip to Nanaimo tomorrow to get an assist lift for DH, and if all goes well maybe a stop at the Haida Way for some curried chicken.
> Making porcupine balls today with my pressure cooker, haven't had them since I was young... they are delicious!
> Just about have all the fall leaves raked up, spend half and hour each day outside working around the "estate" :sm17:. Have a good Friday sisters.. xoxoxo


Always a busy you! Have a good Friday and a great weekend! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure that it will, he's back with another question about plans (that don't exist) of an office (that doesn't exist). Will see what sort of reply the estate agent gets. xx


Oh, good grief! He saw the house, so he should know that already!!!! You must be beyond frustrated at this point. Sending many comforting hugs and much love! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No offence, but meatballs. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Yeah I guessed that but thanks for the confirmation!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, sorry I've been missing. I went out to a shopping outlet and I found a m & s and got two new tops and a pair of trousers. I had some vouchers so they came in handy. I'm only on page 70 so I'll catch up. 

I'm stopping at family's all weekend and for lunch on Sunday. I've brought my knitting.

Stephen and sue are talking about going to harrogate tomorrow but I don't want to go. So I'm not!


----------



## Islander

Mav, remember my bathroom drain issue, well it was the vent pipe, Mr J. said it was cracked. 
For your great intuition I am sending you a year's worth of Charmin... one roll at a time haha!


----------



## grandma susan

truthandlight said:


> Thanks, I love the yarn, have made several of the same pattern for gifts, and sold a few too.
> 
> Here's a cute girl outfit I made and sold.


It's so pretty. Gorgeous


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, sorry I've been missing. I went out to a shopping outlet and I found a m & s and got two new tops and a pair of trousers. I had some vouchers so they came in handy. I'm only on page 70 so I'll catch up.
> 
> I'm stopping at family's all weekend and for lunch on Sunday. I've brought my knitting.
> 
> Stephen and sue are talking about going to harrogate tomorrow but I don't want to go. So I'm not!


You getting ready for your spring break? You don't go if you don't want to. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Very sad. That is why they avoid the surgery in the hopes the child will outgrow the problems. All surgeries have risks involved. Sure would think they would have known beforehand he had a bleeding disease.


That's what we said.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, sorry I've been missing. I went out to a shopping outlet and I found a m & s and got two new tops and a pair of trousers. I had some vouchers so they came in handy. I'm only on page 70 so I'll catch up.
> 
> I'm stopping at family's all weekend and for lunch on Sunday. I've brought my knitting.
> 
> Stephen and sue are talking about going to harrogate tomorrow but I don't want to go. So I'm not!


Nice when we can decide what we want to do... :sm17: DH and I watched an episode of the Traveling Road Show, they were in Harrogate at a famous castle looking at all the antiques people had brought.. it was fascinating. You have so many beautiful places in the UK. xoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Never heard of porcupine balls? Hope you had a good trip to Nanaimo, wha a great name! Also you had chicken curry, a favourite of mine!


I'll be thinking about you while I'm enjoying it with a side dish of Major Greys chutney! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Always a busy you! Have a good Friday and a great weekend! xxxooo


Thank you Pam, I'm trying my best to enjoy everyday! xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Note to self. When you set the timer on the computer make sure the sound is turned on. I had to reschedule my appointment. Hope they do not charge me. Friends have said their doctor/dentist are charging a set fee for appointments that you miss. I guess it makes sense. Professionals save the time for you and when you do not show up they are out the money.


Is that the reason why we sit and wait for specialists for at least 2 hours, seems one sided! xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Isn't it amazing how long hand knits last. Best thing is they seem to look better with time. My daughter has an afghan I made over 40 years ago. They use it every day and it still looks great.


Real aran wool seems almost indestructible, my mom made a cardigan similar to Ruth's in the early 70's and a few years ago I took it apart and re skeined and washed it and dyed it..... absolutely beautiful yarn all these years later. It still had the lanolin in it.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> DH used a sweater I made him for about 30 years practically non-stop.


That's what we like to see. oxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I'd like to make those but just can't get the porcupines around here!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Recipe please!!! xxx


For you! xoxo

Porcupine Balls

1 lb of ground meat (some like chuck)
1/3 c uncooked long grain white rice
1/3 c water
1 tsp of salt (or to taste)
ground pepper
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/2 c minced onion
1/4 c chop celery and green pepper
2 c tomato sauce ( 1 tin tomato soup/ 1 tin water )
1 tbs sugar

Mix meat, rice, s&p, together. Form into 2 inch balls. Place in pressure cooker.

Add onion, celery, and green pepper to cooker.

Combine tomato sauce, water, sugar and mustard and pour over meatballs.

Cover, place pressure regulator on vent pipe and cook for 12 mins with regulator rocking gently.

Cool cooker under cold running water at once. Serves 4


----------



## grandma susan

truthandlight said:


> Pic


Very very nice. I've always enjoyed knitting Aran patterns. I know some of my work has gone to USA I used to knit for a shop and she sent orders over there. That was years ago, long before the stroke.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> How bizarre, I'd love to know what he's up to!! Sorry love, really not fair on you :sm22: :sm25: :sm14: xxxx


Sounds like a twit.


----------



## Islander

truthandlight said:


> Don't think he'd be caught dead in that on the motorcycle, but I did knit a nice wool sweater for him to wear when we ride. I don't have a pic of him in it, but I do have a pic of our youngest son in the one just like it except for color. Hubby's is maroon with black trim.


What a dapper young man. xxx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Is that the reason why we sit and wait for specialists for at least 2 hours, seems one sided! xxx


We use to have to wait to see our doctors. In the last 3 or 4 years things have changed. We do not have to wait more than 5 minutes. Seems we also have enough time with the doctor to ask all our questions. The bad side of that is the some doctors do not do hospital visits. Hospital has there own staff of doctors to care for inpatients.


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> For you! xoxo
> 
> Porcupine Balls
> 
> 1 lb of ground meat (some like chuck)
> 1/3 c uncooked long grain white rice
> 1/3 c water
> 1 tsp of salt (or to taste)
> ground pepper
> 1/2 tsp dry mustard
> 1/2 c minced onion
> 1/4 c chop celery and green pepper
> 2 c tomato sauce ( 1 tin tomato soup/ 1 tin water )
> 1 tbs sugar
> 
> Mix meat, rice, s&p, together. Form into 2 inch balls. Place in pressure cooker.
> 
> Add onion, celery, and green pepper to cooker.
> 
> Combine tomato sauce, water, sugar and mustard and pour over meatballs.
> 
> Cover, place pressure regulator on vent pipe and cook for 12 mins with regulator rocking gently.
> 
> Cool cooker under cold running water at once. Serves 4


My mom used to make something similar to these, they sound sooo good!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a damp and misty Wales, as things are at the moment another day sat on top of the fire, damn that means more knitting. Left over stew for dinner and nothing more planned. Have a good weekend, back later. xx


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, sorry I've been missing. I went out to a shopping outlet and I found a m & s and got two new tops and a pair of trousers. I had some vouchers so they came in handy. I'm only on page 70 so I'll catch up.
> 
> I'm stopping at family's all weekend and for lunch on Sunday. I've brought my knitting.
> 
> Stephen and sue are talking about going to harrogate tomorrow but I don't want to go. So I'm not!


Have a good time with the family. Have a restful time, Knit & relax. Big hugs x


----------



## Barn-dweller

I think I need to go and lie down, I've had too many shocks this morning I can't cope. DH went and got his paper and brought a bunch of carnations for me, I can't remember the last time he did that, maybe about 40 years ago when I was in hospital in Cardiff and then THE GAS MAN CAME, we will have warmth and hot water soon. If things come in threes perhaps our buyer will pull his finger out now, or am I asking too much. I'm a fairly happy, warm bunny. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, sorry I've been missing. I went out to a shopping outlet and I found a m & s and got two new tops and a pair of trousers. I had some vouchers so they came in handy. I'm only on page 70 so I'll catch up.
> 
> I'm stopping at family's all weekend and for lunch on Sunday. I've brought my knitting.
> 
> Stephen and sue are talking about going to harrogate tomorrow but I don't want to go. So I'm not!


Well done on the bargains, sounds great! Thinking of you! Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Have also found out he's stopped his solicitors doing any of the legal work until he's had the survey, which he should have had by now. Go figure. xxxx


As long as that man is going to get a big bill whatever the outcome. So hope it all gets resolved soon.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I need to go and lie down, I've had too many shocks this morning I can't cope. DH went and got his paper and brought a bunch of carnations for me, I can't remember the last time he did that, maybe about 40 years ago when I was in hospital in Cardiff and then THE GAS MAN CAME, we will have warmth and hot water soon. If things come in threes perhaps our buyer will pull his finger out now, or am I asking too much. I'm a fairly happy, warm bunny. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Hoorah! Enjoy your warmth, let's hope your 3rd thing is a call from your buyer


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I need to go and lie down, I've had too many shocks this morning I can't cope. DH went and got his paper and brought a bunch of carnations for me, I can't remember the last time he did that, maybe about 40 years ago when I was in hospital in Cardiff and then THE GAS MAN CAME, we will have warmth and hot water soon. If things come in threes perhaps our buyer will pull his finger out now, or am I asking too much. I'm a fairly happy, warm bunny. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Oh that's all great news and I'm so happy you are finally warm! However, I'm wondering what your DH has been up to that he's buying you flowers!! Enjoy them anyway!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I need to go and lie down, I've had too many shocks this morning I can't cope. DH went and got his paper and brought a bunch of carnations for me, I can't remember the last time he did that, maybe about 40 years ago when I was in hospital in Cardiff and then THE GAS MAN CAME, we will have warmth and hot water soon. If things come in threes perhaps our buyer will pull his finger out now, or am I asking too much. I'm a fairly happy, warm bunny. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Good things are coming your way. I am happy for you. Of course having heat might mean you do not need to sit in front of the fire and knit.


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> I'll be thinking about you while I'm enjoying it with a side dish of Major Greys chutney! xoxo


Sounds good to me.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a rainy Surrey, but it's much milder today. Sorry I didn't get back on last night but I was really tired. Had a good nights sleep and now I', fit for anything.

Bentley did very well at the vets yesterday apart from howling all the way there. He is A1 but definitely on the large side. The vet reckons he is get food from elsewhere, maybe the old peoples home t the back of us. There's not much I can do about it. She also reckons he will loose some weight when he gets out more when the weather is better.

Had a good time at the craft cafe, I took some of my lantern throw crochet to do and I also learnt how to do a dc foundation row. The traffic home was very busy as there were roadworks at one of the big cross roads.

We had a take away Chinese meal and just as we were finishing DD rang to invite us to join them for a take away Chinese tonight as she will be working tomorrow which is Mothers Day here. We have decided that we will postpone Mothers Day until the French Mothers Day which is in May and celebrate then.

Today I am going to clean up the pine display units before I put them back and bring down the rest of the china to put in the dresser.

Jacky I am so pleased tht the gas man has been and what a lovely surprise to get some flowers. I do hope your buyer sorts himself out. Sounds like we might have to send in a lamping party. xx

Hope you all have a great week end. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh that's all great news and I'm so happy you are finally warm! However, I'm wondering what your DH has been up to that he's buying you flowers!! Enjoy them anyway!! Xxxx


My thought exactly, I'm waiting for either the bad news or the confession or am I being too suspicious? xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Good things are coming your way. I am happy for you. Of course having heat might mean you do not need to sit in front of the fire and knit.


Can't think of anything to do. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Can't think of anything to do. xx :sm09:


Make a patchwork afghan with all the left over bits. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Make a patchwork afghan with all the left over bits. xx


Sorry missed an 'else' to do. Should have been can't think of anything else to do (except knit). xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey, but it's much milder today. Sorry I didn't get back on last night but I was really tired. Had a good nights sleep and now I', fit for anything.
> 
> Bentley did very well at the vets yesterday apart from howling all the way there. He is A1 but definitely on the large side. The vet reckons he is get food from elsewhere, maybe the old peoples home t the back of us. There's not much I can do about it. She also reckons he will loose some weight when he gets out more when the weather is better.
> 
> Had a good time at the craft cafe, I took some of my lantern throw crochet to do and I also learnt how to do a dc foundation row. The traffic home was very busy as there were roadworks at one of the big cross roads.
> 
> We had a take away Chinese meal and just as we were finishing DD rang to invite us to join them for a take away Chinese tonight as she will be working tomorrow which is Mothers Day here. We have decided that we will postpone Mothers Day until the French Mothers Day which is in May and celebrate then.
> 
> Today I am going to clean up the pine display units before I put them back and bring down the rest of the china to put in the dresser.
> 
> Jacky I am so pleased tht the gas man has been and what a lovely surprise to get some flowers. I do hope your buyer sorts himself out. Sounds like we might have to send in a lamping party. xx
> 
> Hope you all have a great week end. xx


Great that Bentley had a good check up. He only howls on the way to the vet, not on the way home? Does he ever get a ride to any place other than the vets?
Hope you enjoy your week end.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Great that Bentley had a good check up. He only howls on the way to the vet, not on the way home? Does he ever get a ride to any place other than the vets?
> Hope you enjoy your week end.


He hasn't been to the vets or in his carry case since a year ago. I think he has a fear of being caged in. He was fine once we got to the vets and on the way home. I think it harks back to what happened before we had him. He is still a very nervous cat. Xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I need to go and lie down, I've had too many shocks this morning I can't cope. DH went and got his paper and brought a bunch of carnations for me, I can't remember the last time he did that, maybe about 40 years ago when I was in hospital in Cardiff and then THE GAS MAN CAME, we will have warmth and hot water soon. If things come in threes perhaps our buyer will pull his finger out now, or am I asking too much. I'm a fairly happy, warm bunny. xx :sm09: :sm09:


All things good news, I'm pleased for you


----------



## lifeline

Good morning, whoops, good afternoon. Had a lie in this morning, the first since I can't remember when. It was so lovely. We've managed to unpack a couple of boxes this morning, sorted out under the kitchen sink, cleaned the bathroom, showing DD how to do that and then supervised her cleaning her toilet room. Having a bit of lunch and then taking some bits to the dump (recycling center) and charity shops. Then off to hand back the keys for the old place to the landlord and get our deposit back!


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Good morning, whoops, good afternoon. Had a lie in this morning, the first since I can't remember when. It was so lovely. We've managed to unpack a couple of boxes this morning, sorted out under the kitchen sink, cleaned the bathroom, showing DD how to do that and then supervised her cleaning her toilet room. Having a bit of lunch and then taking some bits to the dump (recycling center) and charity shops. Then off to hand back the keys for the old place to the landlord and get our deposit back!


Lovely to see you back and pleased you are beginning to settle in. Only a couple of weeks and you can have a complete break from it all. Looking forward to seeing you again we can talk boxes :sm09: xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I need to go and lie down, I've had too many shocks this morning I can't cope. DH went and got his paper and brought a bunch of carnations for me, I can't remember the last time he did that, maybe about 40 years ago when I was in hospital in Cardiff and then THE GAS MAN CAME, we will have warmth and hot water soon. If things come in threes perhaps our buyer will pull his finger out now, or am I asking too much. I'm a fairly happy, warm bunny. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Thank goodness for those good things happening for you today. Will keep my fingers crossed the third will happen, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely to see you back and pleased you are beginning to settle in. Only a couple of weeks and you can have a complete break from it all. Looking forward to seeing you again we can talk boxes :sm09: xx


Ditto from me, Rebecca. Glad you're settling in. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My thought exactly, I'm waiting for either the bad news or the confession or am I being too suspicious? xxxx :sm16:


No, realistic!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Good morning, whoops, good afternoon. Had a lie in this morning, the first since I can't remember when. It was so lovely. We've managed to unpack a couple of boxes this morning, sorted out under the kitchen sink, cleaned the bathroom, showing DD how to do that and then supervised her cleaning her toilet room. Having a bit of lunch and then taking some bits to the dump (recycling center) and charity shops. Then off to hand back the keys for the old place to the landlord and get our deposit back!


Yay, that's great and you are beginning to sound less stressed!! Once the keys are given back, you can concentrate fully on getting your new home just as you want it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> For you! xoxo
> 
> Porcupine Balls
> 
> 1 lb of ground meat (some like chuck)
> 1/3 c uncooked long grain white rice
> 1/3 c water
> 1 tsp of salt (or to taste)
> ground pepper
> 1/2 tsp dry mustard
> 1/2 c minced onion
> 1/4 c chop celery and green pepper
> 2 c tomato sauce ( 1 tin tomato soup/ 1 tin water )
> 1 tbs sugar
> 
> Mix meat, rice, s&p, together. Form into 2 inch balls. Place in pressure cooker.
> 
> Add onion, celery, and green pepper to cooker.
> 
> Combine tomato sauce, water, sugar and mustard and pour over meatballs.
> 
> Cover, place pressure regulator on vent pipe and cook for 12 mins with regulator rocking gently.
> 
> Cool cooker under cold running water at once. Serves 4


Thanks Trish, will give that a go!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> He hasn't been to the vets or in his carry case since a year ago. I think he has a fear of being caged in. He was fine once we got to the vets and on the way home. I think it harks back to what happened before we had him. He is still a very nervous cat. Xx


Understandable what happens in a living being past affects their future. Hope he knows how fortunate he is now.


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> Good morning, whoops, good afternoon. Had a lie in this morning, the first since I can't remember when. It was so lovely. We've managed to unpack a couple of boxes this morning, sorted out under the kitchen sink, cleaned the bathroom, showing DD how to do that and then supervised her cleaning her toilet room. Having a bit of lunch and then taking some bits to the dump (recycling center) and charity shops. Then off to hand back the keys for the old place to the landlord and get our deposit back!


Glad things are working out for you.


----------



## London Girl

Hi everyone from a chilly and grey London!! 

Well, have been trying to get cleaned up after the window installers, which is taking some doing. We seem to have some blobs of sealant attached to the carpet now!!! There is also a generous layer of dust over the whole house, don't know how they managed that!! I have been out to buy a new rail for my net curtains but as the window is 101" wide, it is sagging somewhat in the middle and has fallen down already a few times, the air is a little blue in here at the moment!!However, I have found a plastic self-adhesive hook in the garage and I am going to attach that to the window in the middle and hope that holds it! Then I will get my duster out and get cracking!! Catch you later!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No, realistic!!! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone from a chilly and grey London!!
> 
> Well, have been trying to get cleaned up after the window installers, which is taking some doing. We seem to have some blobs of sealant attached to the carpet now!!! There is also a generous layer of dust over the whole house, don't know how they managed that!! I have been out to buy a new rail for my net curtains but as the window is 101" wide, it is sagging somewhat in the middle and has fallen down already a few times, the air is a little blue in here at the moment!!However, I have found a plastic self-adhesive hook in the garage and I am going to attach that to the window in the middle and hope that holds it! Then I will get my duster out and get cracking!! Catch you later!! xxxxxxxx


Ugh. Having the new windows sure is spoiled by the mess they left behind. The sealant is worth of a scaling talk with the workers and compensation to replace the carpet. I cannot understand the dust unless they sawed in the house. However, you said they were running in and out so they certainly could have done that outside. Did they have an inside man and an outside man?
The hook is exactly the idea I was going to share. It works great for me.


----------



## jinx

Yeah, it is sunny and warmer in my little corner of the world. Not exactly warm, but warmer. I have my timer set and the sound turned on. I am off to see the chiropractor this a.m. Wish I had seen him yesterday. It is amazing how much better I feel after he puts everything back in align.
My great grands will be over this afternoon. I have not seen them in person for a few weeks. Parents split up. They tried to stay together for the sake of the 2 kids. That did not work. Amazing thing is I can see more happiness and deeper smiles on the kids now. (skype)


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely to see you back and pleased you are beginning to settle in. Only a couple of weeks and you can have a complete break from it all. Looking forward to seeing you again we can talk boxes :sm09: xx


I cannot begin to tell you how relieved I am that it's just about over. I'm not sure I can be too conversant in boxes. I can give you some if you like AND we don't get fed up with having them around


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Rebecca. Glad you're settling in. xxxooo


Thanks


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Glad things are working out for you.


Thanks


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone from a chilly and grey London!!
> 
> Well, have been trying to get cleaned up after the window installers, which is taking some doing. We seem to have some blobs of sealant attached to the carpet now!!! There is also a generous layer of dust over the whole house, don't know how they managed that!! I have been out to buy a new rail for my net curtains but as the window is 101" wide, it is sagging somewhat in the middle and has fallen down already a few times, the air is a little blue in here at the moment!!However, I have found a plastic self-adhesive hook in the garage and I am going to attach that to the window in the middle and hope that holds it! Then I will get my duster out and get cracking!! Catch you later!! xxxxxxxx


Such a busy,busy day for you. Remember to take time for yourself


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Yeah, it is sunny and warmer in my little corner of the world. Not exactly warm, but warmer. I have my timer set and the sound turned on. I am off to see the chiropractor this a.m. Wish I had seen him yesterday. It is amazing how much better I feel after he puts everything back in align.
> My great grands will be over this afternoon. I have not seen them in person for a few weeks. Parents split up. They tried to stay together for the sake of the 2 kids. That did not work. Amazing thing is I can see more happiness and deeper smiles on the kids now. (skype)


Hope you get the results you want from the chiropractor. Have lots of fun with the ggrands.


----------



## lifeline

Still waiting for the landlord to let us know when we can meet up with them???? they are not being good at communicating :sm25:


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Good morning, whoops, good afternoon. Had a lie in this morning, the first since I can't remember when. It was so lovely. We've managed to unpack a couple of boxes this morning, sorted out under the kitchen sink, cleaned the bathroom, showing DD how to do that and then supervised her cleaning her toilet room. Having a bit of lunch and then taking some bits to the dump (recycling center) and charity shops. Then off to hand back the keys for the old place to the landlord and get our deposit back!


Hope you will be happy in your new home. I think you deserved a lie-in today.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Ugh. Having the new windows sure is spoiled by the mess they left behind. The sealant is worth of a scaling talk with the workers and compensation to replace the carpet. I cannot understand the dust unless they sawed in the house. However, you said they were running in and out so they certainly could have done that outside. Did they have an inside man and an outside man?
> The hook is exactly the idea I was going to share. It works great for me.


I think the dust came from all the drilling they had to do. I was not happy with the two guys, who seemed to take turns, in and out but also I will be having a word with the company on Monday about the bad language that was going on upstairs, just as part of a conversation, not an argument. I suppose I should have said something while they were here but I didn't want them to take it out on my windows!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yeah, it is sunny and warmer in my little corner of the world. Not exactly warm, but warmer. I have my timer set and the sound turned on. I am off to see the chiropractor this a.m. Wish I had seen him yesterday. It is amazing how much better I feel after he puts everything back in align.
> My great grands will be over this afternoon. I have not seen them in person for a few weeks. Parents split up. They tried to stay together for the sake of the 2 kids. That did not work. Amazing thing is I can see more happiness and deeper smiles on the kids now. (skype)


I have heard of that happening before, horrible for them to be living in an unhappy house


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Such a busy,busy day for you. Remember to take time for yourself


Thank you, I have stopped now and have my feet up, have been whizzing round like a whirligig today!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Good morning, whoops, good afternoon. Had a lie in this morning, the first since I can't remember when. It was so lovely. We've managed to unpack a couple of boxes this morning, sorted out under the kitchen sink, cleaned the bathroom, showing DD how to do that and then supervised her cleaning her toilet room. Having a bit of lunch and then taking some bits to the dump (recycling center) and charity shops. Then off to hand back the keys for the old place to the landlord and get our deposit back!


Glad you are beginning to settle in and well done on the lie in. We've spent today sorting out stuff in our kitchen and Mr P has had to alter our pine wall units to make them look better and reachable by me. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Understandable what happens in a living being past affects their future. Hope he knows how fortunate he is now.


Oh I think he does. He's been snoozing on the sofa all day. Obviously scrounged some food from somewhere else! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone from a chilly and grey London!!
> 
> Well, have been trying to get cleaned up after the window installers, which is taking some doing. We seem to have some blobs of sealant attached to the carpet now!!! There is also a generous layer of dust over the whole house, don't know how they managed that!! I have been out to buy a new rail for my net curtains but as the window is 101" wide, it is sagging somewhat in the middle and has fallen down already a few times, the air is a little blue in here at the moment!!However, I have found a plastic self-adhesive hook in the garage and I am going to attach that to the window in the middle and hope that holds it! Then I will get my duster out and get cracking!! Catch you later!! xxxxxxxx


Don't go wearing yourself out now. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I need to go and lie down, I've had too many shocks this morning I can't cope. DH went and got his paper and brought a bunch of carnations for me, I can't remember the last time he did that, maybe about 40 years ago when I was in hospital in Cardiff and then THE GAS MAN CAME, we will have warmth and hot water soon. If things come in threes perhaps our buyer will pull his finger out now, or am I asking too much. I'm a fairly happy, warm bunny. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Get the smelling salts out.. 
Thanks for the smile... made my day! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Get the smelling salts out..
> Thanks for the smile... made my day! xoxoxo


I still haven't found out why yet. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> He hasn't been to the vets or in his carry case since a year ago. I think he has a fear of being caged in. He was fine once we got to the vets and on the way home. I think it harks back to what happened before we had him. He is still a very nervous cat. Xx


Give him some extra love from me. xoxox


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Good morning, whoops, good afternoon. Had a lie in this morning, the first since I can't remember when. It was so lovely. We've managed to unpack a couple of boxes this morning, sorted out under the kitchen sink, cleaned the bathroom, showing DD how to do that and then supervised her cleaning her toilet room. Having a bit of lunch and then taking some bits to the dump (recycling center) and charity shops. Then off to hand back the keys for the old place to the landlord and get our deposit back!


A busy day for you Rebecca. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone from a chilly and grey London!!
> 
> Well, have been trying to get cleaned up after the window installers, which is taking some doing. We seem to have some blobs of sealant attached to the carpet now!!! There is also a generous layer of dust over the whole house, don't know how they managed that!! I have been out to buy a new rail for my net curtains but as the window is 101" wide, it is sagging somewhat in the middle and has fallen down already a few times, the air is a little blue in here at the moment!!However, I have found a plastic self-adhesive hook in the garage and I am going to attach that to the window in the middle and hope that holds it! Then I will get my duster out and get cracking!! Catch you later!! xxxxxxxx


That is a big window! I'm sure with enough cursing you will have it fixed in no time...xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Yeah, it is sunny and warmer in my little corner of the world. Not exactly warm, but warmer. I have my timer set and the sound turned on. I am off to see the chiropractor this a.m. Wish I had seen him yesterday. It is amazing how much better I feel after he puts everything back in align.
> My great grands will be over this afternoon. I have not seen them in person for a few weeks. Parents split up. They tried to stay together for the sake of the 2 kids. That did not work. Amazing thing is I can see more happiness and deeper smiles on the kids now. (skype)


Have a good time with your GK's and enjoy their smiles, they are lucky to have such a good grandma. xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I still haven't found out why yet. xx :sm16: :sm16:


I know you'll get to the bottom of it though..! xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That is a big window! I'm sure with enough cursing you will have it fixed in no time...xoxox


Well it seems to be stable - for now!!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Give him some extra love from me. xoxox


Hi Trish, I will and thank you. xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Well it seems to be stable - for now!!! xxxxx


We bought brackets that screw into the wall for the rod to rest on - you may need three of them with 1 in the middle and then one in the middle of each of the sides; it depends on the thickness of the rod and weight of the curtains.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well it seems to be stable - for now!!! xxxxx


That's a relief. Thanks for the email about our spring break. I have replied to everyone. Not long now. Can I get excited yet? xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I think the dust came from all the drilling they had to do. I was not happy with the two guys, who seemed to take turns, in and out but also I will be having a word with the company on Monday about the bad language that was going on upstairs, just as part of a conversation, not an argument. I suppose I should have said something while they were here but I didn't want them to take it out on my windows!!!


Sounds like you will not be asking for these guys to come back again. I think the boss should hear about their unprofessional antics. Things will not improve unless the person in charge knows what went on.


----------



## jinx

Thanks. I did get good results. Pain is gone. Why do I wait until I can hardly walk and in pain before I go?


lifeline said:


> Hope you get the results you want from the chiropractor. Have lots of fun with the ggrands.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That's a relief. Thanks for the email about our spring break. I have replied to everyone. Not long now. Can I get excited yet? xx


Why not, I am. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I have heard of that happening before, horrible for them to be living in an unhappy house


The parents tried so hard to keep their problems away from the kids. Tried to keep things as normal as possible. Kids are smarter than given credit for. They felt the underlying tension. :sm03: :sm13:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Have a good time with your GK's and enjoy their smiles, they are lucky to have such a good grandma. xxx


Yes, I am a great grandma.:sm24: :sm02: We always have fun. Lilly and I always do a craft of some sort. The two year old ignores me and goes gets his cars and trucks out the closet and proceeds to make a mess and have fun.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Why not, I am. xx


OK. Getting excited. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> OK. Getting excited. xx


Got excited already.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> We bought brackets that screw into the wall for the rod to rest on - you may need three of them with 1 in the middle and then one in the middle of each of the sides; it depends on the thickness of the rod and weight of the curtains.


Thanks for that Rookie but the windows are PVC, nothing can be screwed into the middle but I have now Superglued a small plastic coat hook into the middle and that seems to be ok!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That's a relief. Thanks for the email about our spring break. I have replied to everyone. Not long now. Can I get excited yet? xx


Yes, absolutely, have a canter round your living room, like Miranda! You might scare Bentley - and Mr P though!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks. I did get good results. Pain is gone. Why do I wait until I can hardly walk and in pain before I go?


Because you are ever the optimist and tell yourself it will go away by itself. Ask me next time, I shall remind you that it doesn't!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I need to go and lie down, I've had too many shocks this morning I can't cope. DH went and got his paper and brought a bunch of carnations for me, I can't remember the last time he did that, maybe about 40 years ago when I was in hospital in Cardiff and then THE GAS MAN CAME, we will have warmth and hot water soon. If things come in threes perhaps our buyer will pull his finger out now, or am I asking too much. I'm a fairly happy, warm bunny. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Barny what a great day that is awesome!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Barny what a great day that is awesome!


Do you think things may be on the up or is it just a flash in the pan? xx :sm16:


----------



## jollypolly

Thank you so much London Girl for pulling me along here. I've missed you all too. I was a bit, well a lot, off when my friend died. I can't get use to people here one day gone the next. My heart doctor threw me a scare. Thought I should see an eye specialist to see if the long distance double vision was due to the heart meds. I fretted I'd get bad news but it turned out it's corrected by glasses. I'm pretty sure the problem with my baby sweater is due to continental knitting the slip knit Passover [not the holiday, the spell check did thAt  ]. I'm glad I reconnected soon enough to see the lovely white sweater posted. This is the 4th time I've restarted this baby sweater. My knitting self esteem is in the toilet. I'm not giving up yet. The pre st. Patrick's day dinner and my regular night with friends perked me up but I rented the movies Coco and Three Billboards and they were too sad for me. You all are always in my thoughts. Now I'm going to see what's been happening with you all.


----------



## jollypolly

truthandlight said:


> Pic


Ribbons well deserved. I'm glad I got to see the lovely sweater. I see you have skills.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you think things may be on the up or is it just a flash in the pan? xx :sm16:


I don't know sometimes our DH's can tell when we need a pick me up maybe that is all it was....for a change :sm02:


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. Hope you've all had a good day. Mother's Day tomorrow...


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> Thank you so much London Girl for pulling me along here. I've missed you all too. I was a bit, well a lot, off when my friend died. I can't get use to people here one day gone the next. My heart doctor threw me a scare. Thought I should see an eye specialist to see if the long distance double vision was due to the heart meds. I fretted I'd get bad news but it turned out it's corrected by glasses. I'm pretty sure the problem with my baby sweater is due to continental knitting the slip knit Passover [not the holiday, the spell check did thAt  ]. I'm glad I reconnected soon enough to see the lovely white sweater posted. This is the 4th time I've restarted this baby sweater. My knitting self esteem is in the toilet. I'm not giving up yet. The pre st. Patrick's day dinner and my regular night with friends perked me up but I rented the movies Coco and Three Billboards and they were too sad for me. You all are always in my thoughts. Now I'm going to see what's been happening with you all.


I can see why you thought Coco was sad but I also thought it was very encouraging I loved it and am sitting here singing the songs in my head and thinking about watching it while I start this baby sweater over!


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Don't wish your life away hun but big cheering hugs for you!! xxxx


Funny my friend's mom and I are retired and wish we could work. It's hard when you have days like that but when they are successfully weathered ..no pun intended...you can be proud you had strength to get through it..hang in there.


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Hope you've all had a good day. Mother's Day tomorrow...


We have had a nice day Dh took us all to a very nice Italian restaurant and we had enough left overs for dinner so I'm happy to sit and knit!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I don't know sometimes our DH's can tell when we need a pick me up maybe that is all it was....for a change :sm02:


I'd like to believe that but ................ xx


----------



## jollypolly

truthandlight said:


> Photo


I think 1956 was special. Your outfits, the tree and curtains bring back memories. You and your family are darling


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> My trick for following charts is to enlarge the chart. Color code the stitches. Easier for me to remember green is knit, red is purl, blue is K2tog etc. than to remember what the silly symbols mean. I also use a stitch markers between every pattern repeat and draw a heavy line in the pattern where the markers are.


These are splendid ideas which will help me sooo much. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Well the whole point of having the new windows was to keep the cold out so I hope that is the case!! I have complained about it since we've lived here but as soon as dgd complains about the draughts, it gets done, Hmmmmm!! :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


I'd bribe her to comment on any other things you need done????. He has a soft spot for her which is lovely


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Morning. Enjoy your time at the cafe. Maybe Bentley is getting extra nourishment when he prowls outdoors. Happy Friday.


Mooch felt like a heavy ham so I've been putting less kibble since on their plate and he seems lighter. They leave some so I know they aren't hungry with less on the plate. Like me, more I see more I eat. Yesterday I was so nervous about the eye appointment I couldn't stop being hungry. I rarely eat an early meal and I had cereal with banana, small frozen pizza which had 880 mg of salt, and a yogurt cup and I was still wanting to stop on the way there for a snack which I didn't because I didn't want food on my teeth while he was looking at my big brown eyes. I forgot to mention this was my first time with him....I thought I'd seen his photo on computer long thin face old with goatee well I couldn't catch myself ...I stared way too long when he came in. Drop dead gorgeous!!!!! Nice build, suit and tie extremely perfect, and a sense of humor. My kind of guy!!! Looked like Richard Gere only better. I can dream can't I? When he said look into my eyes I said "Oh, yes." ????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Thank you so much London Girl for pulling me along here. I've missed you all too. I was a bit, well a lot, off when my friend died. I can't get use to people here one day gone the next. My heart doctor threw me a scare. Thought I should see an eye specialist to see if the long distance double vision was due to the heart meds. I fretted I'd get bad news but it turned out it's corrected by glasses. I'm pretty sure the problem with my baby sweater is due to continental knitting the slip knit Passover [not the holiday, the spell check did thAt  ]. I'm glad I reconnected soon enough to see the lovely white sweater posted. This is the 4th time I've restarted this baby sweater. My knitting self esteem is in the toilet. I'm not giving up yet. The pre st. Patrick's day dinner and my regular night with friends perked me up but I rented the movies Coco and Three Billboards and they were too sad for me. You all are always in my thoughts. Now I'm going to see what's been happening with you all.


Good to see you girl! Glad your friends there are seeing you through and happy we can help sometimes too!! Keep ploughing away at that sweater, you'll be so proud when it's finished!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> Mooch felt like a heavy ham so I've been putting less kibble since on their plate and he seems lighter. They leave some so I know they aren't hungry with less on the plate. Like me, more I see more I eat. Yesterday I was so nervous about the eye appointment I couldn't stop being hungry. I rarely eat an early meal and I had cereal with banana, small frozen pizza which had 880 mg of salt, and a yogurt cup and I was still wanting to stop on the way there for a snack which I didn't because I didn't want food on my teeth while he was looking at my big brown eyes. I forgot to mention this was my first time with him....I thought I'd seen his photo on computer long thin face old with goatee well I couldn't catch myself ...I stared way too long when he came in. Drop dead gorgeous!!!!! Nice build, suit and tie extremely perfect, and a sense of humor. My kind of guy!!! Looked like Richard Gere only better. I can dream can't I? When he said look into my eyes I said "Oh, yes." ????????????????????????[/quote
> Oh Polly you made me laugh. I can just see him looking lovingly into your eyes and saying, "read the chart."


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mooch felt like a heavy ham so I've been putting less kibble since on their plate and he seems lighter. They leave some so I know they aren't hungry with less on the plate. Like me, more I see more I eat. Yesterday I was so nervous about the eye appointment I couldn't stop being hungry. I rarely eat an early meal and I had cereal with banana, small frozen pizza which had 880 mg of salt, and a yogurt cup and I was still wanting to stop on the way there for a snack which I didn't because I didn't want food on my teeth while he was looking at my big brown eyes. I forgot to mention this was my first time with him....I thought I'd seen his photo on computer long thin face old with goatee well I couldn't catch myself ...I stared way too long when he came in. Drop dead gorgeous!!!!! Nice build, suit and tie extremely perfect, and a sense of humor. My kind of guy!!! Looked like Richard Gere only better. I can dream can't I? When he said look into my eyes I said "Oh, yes." ????????????????????????[/quote
> Oh Polly you made me laugh. I can just see him looking lovingly into your eyes and saying, "read the chart."
> 
> 
> 
> :sm09: :sm09: Both of you have made me laugh!!
Click to expand...


----------



## binkbrice

Okay back to knitting I had to start all over on this baby cardigan and I was on row 17 but I had been doing the increases wrong, but I am already back to row 9 so all is good!!


----------



## Islander

Back from Nanaimo, it was a gorgeous day, sunshine and ocean views. We stopped for lunch and I had curried prawns instead of chicken.. think I have a new favourite now. It was one of the nicest days we've had in a long while and Mr. J is now sound asleep on the couch. :sm17:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Back from Nanaimo, it was a gorgeous day, sunshine and ocean views. We stopped for lunch and I had curried prawns instead of chicken.. think I have a new favourite now. It was one of the nicest days we've had in a long while and Mr. J is now sound asleep on the couch. :sm17:


Good to hear that you had a good day with the love of your life in the sunshine and a wonderful meal.


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Okay back to knitting I had to start all over on this baby cardigan and I was on row 17 but I had been doing the increases wrong, but I am already back to row 9 so all is good!!


Satisfying when you get it figured out and back on track isn't it! xxx


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> :sm09: :sm09: Both of you have made me laugh!!


And now you made me smile!... this has been such a good day!


----------



## Islander

Yay Polly, you're back! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I'd like to believe that but ................ xx


Mr. J doesn't buy me flowers anymore. When we were first married I was mad at him and threw the primrose he brought me as a peace offering out the back door. He said never again and he's kept his word! I still ❤ him though...


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks for that Rookie but the windows are PVC, nothing can be screwed into the middle but I have now Superglued a small plastic coat hook into the middle and that seems to be ok!!


And hopefully it will stay okay! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you think things may be on the up or is it just a flash in the pan? xx :sm16:


Let's hope they are on the up! And you definitely deserve to get flowers considering what you've been putting up with!!! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Yes, I am a great grandma.:sm24: :sm02: We always have fun. Lilly and I always do a craft of some sort. The two year old ignores me and goes gets his cars and trucks out the closet and proceeds to make a mess and have fun.


So how was your day G.G. (greatest grandma!) Did you make anything with Lily today? xox


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Hope you've all had a good day. Mother's Day tomorrow...


Happy Mother's Day to all of you celebrating it tomorrow! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Well it seems to be stable - for now!!! xxxxx


Until it falls down... :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> :sm09: :sm09: Both of you have made me laugh!!


Me, too!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Hi Pam, don't forget to skip ahead! xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Back from Nanaimo, it was a gorgeous day, sunshine and ocean views. We stopped for lunch and I had curried prawns instead of chicken.. think I have a new favourite now. It was one of the nicest days we've had in a long while and Mr. J is now sound asleep on the couch. :sm17:


So glad you two had a good outing today! It's absolutely wonderful weather here today. I was at the yarn shop for a couple of hours for the crochet along I'm participating in. This one will end in a couple of weeks, but the shop is going to start having crochet socials a couple of times a month beginning next month. Should be fun! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Hi Pam, don't forget to skip ahead! xoxox


I won't. Already have some of my clocks changed! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> So glad you two had a good outing today! It's absolutely wonderful weather here today. I was at the yarn shop for a couple of hours for the crochet along I'm participating in. This one will end in a couple of weeks, but the shop is going to start having crochet socials a couple of times a month beginning next month. Should be fun! xxxooo


What are you making?


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Back from Nanaimo, it was a gorgeous day, sunshine and ocean views. We stopped for lunch and I had curried prawns instead of chicken.. think I have a new favourite now. It was one of the nicest days we've had in a long while and Mr. J is now sound asleep on the couch. :sm17:


So glad you had a good day. I hope you didn't eat a Nanaimo bar as well as curried prawns! What a coincidence I cooked curried prawns for dinner tonight, but I bet your prawns were bigger and better than mine. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> What are you making?


A shawl called Lost In Time. It's been fun. Almost finished with it. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Mr. J doesn't buy me flowers anymore. When we were first married I was mad at him and threw the primrose he brought me as a peace offering out the back door. He said never again and he's kept his word! I still ❤ him though...


Mr P doesn't buy me flowers either. I don't like cut flowers. I'd rather have a plant or a bag of bulbs for the garden.xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> So glad you two had a good outing today! It's absolutely wonderful weather here today. I was at the yarn shop for a couple of hours for the crochet along I'm participating in. This one will end in a couple of weeks, but the shop is going to start having crochet socials a couple of times a month beginning next month. Should be fun! xxxooo


Would love to join you for the crochet socials xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all of you celebrating it tomorrow! xxxooo


 We are postponing our as DD has to work tomorrow. Xx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> So how was your day G.G. (greatest grandma!) Did you make anything with Lily today? xox[/quote
> I had a great day. They came dressed to play outside. We have no snow just a very wet yard. So we went to the park. One park is still closed because of ice jams and flooding. Had to walk too far for me to the other park. I was using Lilly's shoulder as my walking stick as Mr. Wonderful borrowed my stick out of the car and did not return it. They took the snow off the slides and swings and had a great time. Lilly is writing a book and worked on that along with her new box of paint. Jason got his cars and trucks and drove them on the carpet that has roads and houses on it. I threw my back back out and will need to revisit Dr. again on Monday but it was worth it. :sm24: :sm02: :sm16:
> I am so tired I can hardly keep my eyes open and it is only 7 p.m.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P doesn't buy me flowers either. I don't like cut flowers. I'd rather have a plant or a bag of bulbs for the garden.xx


There are several of us that feel that way. Mr. Wonderful only buys an Easter Lily and a Christmas poinsettia. He knows he is safe when he brings them home
Edited to add. He has figured out that in the last few years I especially like Lilies of any color and size.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Would love to join you for the crochet socials xxx


That would be great. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## truthandlight

jollypolly said:


> I think 1956 was special. Your outfits, the tree and curtains bring back memories. You and your family are darling


Thanks, I loved the decor back then, I remember the dress, it was very stiff material. I should try to find an updated photo of us kids.

We grew up on a dairy farm, my sister and I would feed all the calves, and they were our cherished pets.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> We are postponing our as DD has to work tomorrow. Xx


Makes complete sense. Ours isn't until May. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I had a great day. They came dressed to play outside. We have no snow just a very wet yard. So we went to the park. One park is still closed because of ice jams and flooding. Had to walk too far for me to the other park. I was using Lilly's shoulder as my walking stick as Mr. Wonderful borrowed my stick out of the car and did not return irt. They took the snow off the slides and swings and had a great time. Lilly is writing a book and worked on that along with her new box of paint. Jason got his cars and trucks and drove them on the carpet that has roads and houses on it. I threw my back back out and will need to revisit Dr. again on Monday but it was worth it. :sm24: :sm02: :sm16:
> I am so tired I can hardly keep my eyes open and it is only 7 p.m.


Sounds like a fun day other than throwing your back out. Sending you many healing hugs. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> So glad you two had a good outing today! It's absolutely wonderful weather here today. I was at the yarn shop for a couple of hours for the crochet along I'm participating in. This one will end in a couple of weeks, but the shop is going to start having crochet socials a couple of times a month beginning next month. Should be fun! xxxooo


The crochet socials sound fun. Have you got pictures of your crochet-a-long?


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Hi Pam, don't forget to skip ahead! xoxox


We have two more weeks until our clocks change, just in time for the spring break.


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Islander said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how was your day G.G. (greatest grandma!) Did you make anything with Lily today? xox[/quote
> I had a great day. They came dressed to play outside. We have no snow just a very wet yard. So we went to the park. One park is still closed because of ice jams and flooding. Had to walk too far for me to the other park. I was using Lilly's shoulder as my walking stick as Mr. Wonderful borrowed my stick out of the car and did not return it. They took the snow off the slides and swings and had a great time. Lilly is writing a book and worked on that along with her new box of paint. Jason got his cars and trucks and drove them on the carpet that has roads and houses on it. I threw my back back out and will need to revisit Dr. again on Monday but it was worth it. :sm24: :sm02: :sm16:
> I am so tired I can hardly keep my eyes open and it is only 7 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely day for all. Just a shame about the need for the chiropractor re-visit.
Click to expand...


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Satisfying when you get it figured out and back on track isn't it! xxx


I'm now well past where I was and all is good with the increases jeez you wouldn't know that I have made 5 or 6 of this sweater would you... :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> There are several of us that feel that way. Mr. Wonderful only buys an Easter Lily and a Christmas poinsettia. He knows he is safe when he brings them home
> Edited to add. He has figured out that in the last few years I especially like Lilies of any color and size.


My Dh doesn't bring me flowers either because I am allergic, he did buy me these lovely handmade roses they are made from wood and look just like a rose bud, if only he would come home with a yarn bouquet that I could handle!
:sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Back from Nanaimo, it was a gorgeous day, sunshine and ocean views. We stopped for lunch and I had curried prawns instead of chicken.. think I have a new favourite now. It was one of the nicest days we've had in a long while and Mr. J is now sound asleep on the couch. :sm17:


Glad you had a good day out and both enjoyed it, curried prawns sound delicious. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull but slightly warmer Wales, not expecting too much to happen today, too much excitement yesterday. Finished another shawl last night so will probably start a chunky one today. See you all later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey, although it looks like it might rain later.

Happy Mothers Day to all who are celebrating and also to those who are not. xxxx

Apart from a bit of shopping, laundry and more sorting in the kitchen I've not got anything planned. I did work on my mystic afghan again last night and have now remembered the pattern. I think that's is what I shall be bringing to our Spring Break as it's easily portable.

Jinx sorry your back is bad again, was it going down the slide that did it? Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey, although it looks like it might rain later.
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to all who are celebrating and also to those who are not. xxxx
> 
> Apart from a bit of shopping, laundry and more sorting in the kitchen I've not got anything planned. I did work on my mystic afghan again last night and have now remembered the pattern. I think that's is what I shall be bringing to our Spring Break as it's easily portable.
> 
> Jinx sorry your back is bad again, was it going down the slide that did it? Hope it gets better soon.


Good morning, nice to see someone else about this morning. Have sorted what I'm bringing as well only waiting for the time to pass now though I suppose I better think about packing a case as well. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, nice to see someone else about this morning. Have sorted what I'm bringing as well only waiting for the time to pass now though I suppose I better think about packing a case as well. xx


I didn't put my case back in the loft from when I went away with the WI, so just need to see what the weather is going to be and sort out some clothes. I am also bringing some needle felting stuff for us to have a play with. And then a month later is the Welsh show, I still hoping not to see you then!!! You know what I mean. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I didn't put my case back in the loft from when I went away with the WI, so just need to see what the weather is going to be and sort out some clothes. I am also bringing some needle felting stuff for us to have a play with. And then a month later is the Welsh show, I still hoping not to see you then!!! You know what I mean. xxx


I don't think we'll have a heatwave like we did at Blackpool, it's two months earlier, as long as we don't get snow, unless it waits until we're there and we get snowed in. Yes I'm still not hoping to see you at the show, but who knows the way things are going. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't think we'll have a heatwave like we did at Blackpool, it's two months earlier, as long as we don't get snow, unless it waits until we're there and we get snowed in. Yes I'm still not hoping to see you at the show, but who knows the way things are going. xx


Really really hoping not to see you ????????xxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey, although it looks like it might rain later.
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to all who are celebrating and also to those who are not. xxxx
> 
> Apart from a bit of shopping, laundry and more sorting in the kitchen I've not got anything planned. I did work on my mystic afghan again last night and have now remembered the pattern. I think that's is what I shall be bringing to our Spring Break as it's easily portable.
> 
> Jinx sorry your back is bad again, was it going down the slide that did it? Hope it gets better soon.


Morning. I avoided the slide as you have to be short to fit under the guard. As I am a swinger I was swinging. Little guy (2yrs) was pushing me. When I would come back he would pretend I knocked him over and fall into the snow bank. A sore back was a small payment for the fun we had. 
Happy Mothers Day to you. Seems you are spending it doing things Mothers do every day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Guess what we've just kicked out of our garden. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a fun day other than throwing your back out. Sending you many healing hugs. :sm02: xxxooo


Thanks. It was a fun day. Tired me out that I slept well even with an achy back.


----------



## jinx

A yarn bouquet sounds like a perfectly lovely idea. Maybe Mr. Wonderful thinks that one closet full of yarn is enough for one person. He understands for the need for having boxes full of different weights and colors of yarns. We relate it to him having several tool boxes of different tool and having to have said tools in different sizes and weights.


binkbrice said:


> My Dh doesn't bring me flowers either because I am allergic, he did buy me these lovely handmade roses they are made from wood and look just like a rose bud, if only he would come home with a yarn bouquet that I could handle!
> :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping you get some excitement in your day. Like a call saying the buyer has come to his senses.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but slightly warmer Wales, not expecting too much to happen today, too much excitement yesterday. Finished another shawl last night so will probably start a chunky one today. See you all later. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Guess what we've just kicked out of our garden. xx :sm16: :sm16:


A sure sign of spring.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping you get some excitement in your day. Like a call saying the buyer has come to his senses.


I doubt it, not on a Sunday, maybe tomorrow. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> A sure sign of spring.


More a sure sign it's time to move. xx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. We are going to have a Mother's Day lunch at Stephens. Sues mam and dad are coming too. I may stay tonight but I might not, I really should go home. Have a great day


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Guess what we've just kicked out of our garden. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Your buyer?


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Mooch felt like a heavy ham so I've been putting less kibble since on their plate and he seems lighter. They leave some so I know they aren't hungry with less on the plate. Like me, more I see more I eat. Yesterday I was so nervous about the eye appointment I couldn't stop being hungry. I rarely eat an early meal and I had cereal with banana, small frozen pizza which had 880 mg of salt, and a yogurt cup and I was still wanting to stop on the way there for a snack which I didn't because I didn't want food on my teeth while he was looking at my big brown eyes. I forgot to mention this was my first time with him....I thought I'd seen his photo on computer long thin face old with goatee well I couldn't catch myself ...I stared way too long when he came in. Drop dead gorgeous!!!!! Nice build, suit and tie extremely perfect, and a sense of humor. My kind of guy!!! Looked like Richard Gere only better. I can dream can't I? When he said look into my eyes I said "Oh, yes." ????????????????????????


Good way to get you to keep your regular appointments!! My dentist is gorgeous and Spanish!! Unfortunately, she is female!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

It's gone noon and I haven't heard from any of my offspring yet. I did see two of them yesterday though.

DS3 had the For Sale notice put up two weeks ago. 10 days later it was sold. Now we are quickly moving things from the garage to our workshop. Most of his personal stuff is boxed. Sorry Barny, I wish yours was as quick.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Back from Nanaimo, it was a gorgeous day, sunshine and ocean views. We stopped for lunch and I had curried prawns instead of chicken.. think I have a new favourite now. It was one of the nicest days we've had in a long while and Mr. J is now sound asleep on the couch. :sm17:


Did you bring any Nanaimo bars back with you??!!!
:sm09: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> :sm09: :sm09: Both of you have made me laugh!!


The three of you made me laugh :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P doesn't buy me flowers either. I don't like cut flowers. I'd rather have a plant or a bag of bulbs for the garden.xx


We're alike there, I don't like to see flowers cut either. Mind you there was a fantastic display in Morrisons this morning for Mothers' day, they looked beautiful but like you, I was more drawn to the garden plants!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> We're alike there, I don't like to see flowers cut either. Mind you there was a fantastic display in Morrisons this morning for Mothers' day, they looked beautiful but like you, I was more drawn to the garden plants!! xxxx


Morrisons came to my kitchen this week. DH bought so many bunches that I just stuffed them into large vases without even unwrapping them. There are currently three lots!!


----------



## SaxonLady

The sun has come out. Good afternoon!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> We are postponing our as DD has to work tomorrow. Xx


Mine is postponed until next Sunday for the same reason. DD and family took Matt's mum out to Hastings for the day yesterday and dropped my card in on the way home. Do you think this card might have been a dig at her sister-in-law in Vietnam?!! I do!!:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Islander said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how was your day G.G. (greatest grandma!) Did you make anything with Lily today? xox[/quote
> I had a great day. They came dressed to play outside. We have no snow just a very wet yard. So we went to the park. One park is still closed because of ice jams and flooding. Had to walk too far for me to the other park. I was using Lilly's shoulder as my walking stick as Mr. Wonderful borrowed my stick out of the car and did not return it. They took the snow off the slides and swings and had a great time. Lilly is writing a book and worked on that along with her new box of paint. Jason got his cars and trucks and drove them on the carpet that has roads and houses on it. I threw my back back out and will need to revisit Dr. again on Monday but it was worth it. :sm24: :sm02: :sm16:
> I am so tired I can hardly keep my eyes open and it is only 7 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are recovered from your trip to the park by the time you read this!! My GS has one of those carpets and they still like to play with it sometimes, although it's usually for zombie apocalypse games now!!!! :sm06: :sm15: :sm15:
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Guess what we've just kicked out of our garden. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Here's an idea for you!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Hope you are recovered from your trip to the park by the time you read this!! My GS has one of those carpets and they still like to play with it sometimes, although it's usually for zombie apocalypse games now!!!! :sm06: :sm15: :sm15:


Feeling better this a.m. Glad to know he can use the carpet as he grows. Right now it is hard to think of him with anything other than a car/truck in his hand.


----------



## jinx

I notice you did not say it was a good idea.


London Girl said:


> Here's an idea for you!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Your buyer?


Unfortunately not, I'm hoping he will not show his face here again until everything is nearly done and dusted. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's gone noon and I haven't heard from any of my offspring yet. I did see two of them yesterday though.
> 
> DS3 had the For Sale notice put up two weeks ago. 10 days later it was sold. Now we are quickly moving things from the garage to our workshop. Most of his personal stuff is boxed. Sorry Barny, I wish yours was as quick.


Don't think I really wanted to know that. xx :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Here's an idea for you!! xxxx


Not too sure about that, they look too life-like to be sitting in my lounge. xxxx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> The crochet socials sound fun. Have you got pictures of your crochet-a-long?


It is fun. No pictures yet, but I'll try to take a photo. I think the pattern is available on Ravelry if you want to take a look at what it looks like. I'm doing mine in a pink to red gradient. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Guess what we've just kicked out of our garden. xx :sm16: :sm16:


And so it begins!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. We are going to have a Mother's Day lunch at Stephens. Sues mam and dad are coming too. I may stay tonight but I might not, I really should go home. Have a great day


That sounds like an enjoyable day today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Mine is postponed until next Sunday for the same reason. DD and family took Matt's mum out to Hastings for the day yesterday and dropped my card in on the way home. Do you think this card might have been a dig at her sister-in-law in Vietnam?!! I do!!:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I think the dust came from all the drilling they had to do. I was not happy with the two guys, who seemed to take turns, in and out but also I will be having a word with the company on Monday about the bad language that was going on upstairs, just as part of a conversation, not an argument. I suppose I should have said something while they were here but I didn't want them to take it out on my windows!!!


Good for you, bad language certainly be used in a customers house. Make sure you do complain about everything, put in a letter too. I'm always complaining & probably using inappropriate language!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Yes, absolutely, have a canter round your living room, like Miranda! You might scare Bentley - and Mr P though!! xxxx


That made me smile!


----------



## LondonChris

jollypolly said:


> Thank you so much London Girl for pulling me along here. I've missed you all too. I was a bit, well a lot, off when my friend died. I can't get use to people here one day gone the next. My heart doctor threw me a scare. Thought I should see an eye specialist to see if the long distance double vision was due to the heart meds. I fretted I'd get bad news but it turned out it's corrected by glasses. I'm pretty sure the problem with my baby sweater is due to continental knitting the slip knit Passover [not the holiday, the spell check did thAt  ]. I'm glad I reconnected soon enough to see the lovely white sweater posted. This is the 4th time I've restarted this baby sweater. My knitting self esteem is in the toilet. I'm not giving up yet. The pre st. Patrick's day dinner and my regular night with friends perked me up but I rented the movies Coco and Three Billboards and they were too sad for me. You all are always in my thoughts. Now I'm going to see what's been happening with you all.


Hi Polly, good to see you! Sorry about all the troubles. Keep trying with the knitting. I have not been well for a while & my knitting has suffered, I have done hardly any lately. I am going to try something simple that I don't have to worry about. 
I want to see Three Billboards, just to see what it's all about.


----------



## LondonChris

jollypolly said:


> Mooch felt like a heavy ham so I've been putting less kibble since on their plate and he seems lighter. They leave some so I know they aren't hungry with less on the plate. Like me, more I see more I eat. Yesterday I was so nervous about the eye appointment I couldn't stop being hungry. I rarely eat an early meal and I had cereal with banana, small frozen pizza which had 880 mg of salt, and a yogurt cup and I was still wanting to stop on the way there for a snack which I didn't because I didn't want food on my teeth while he was looking at my big brown eyes. I forgot to mention this was my first time with him....I thought I'd seen his photo on computer long thin face old with goatee well I couldn't catch myself ...I stared way too long when he came in. Drop dead gorgeous!!!!! Nice build, suit and tie extremely perfect, and a sense of humor. My kind of guy!!! Looked like Richard Gere only better. I can dream can't I? When he said look into my eyes I said "Oh, yes." ????????????????????????


???????????????????????????? you must have regular check-ups for your eyes!!


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all of you celebrating it tomorrow! xxxooo


Thanks Pam. Xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Two sons phoned me, DS2 came round with DOL and the boys. I have a huge card with NAN on the front from the boys and a bunch of very closed daffodils. H put them in a plain white jug for me. They will look gorgeous when they bloom. A lovely day.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Did you bring any Nanaimo bars back with you??!!!
> :sm09: xxxx


My hips don't need any Nanaimo bars thank you! xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Two sons phoned me, DS2 came round with DOL and the boys. I have a huge card with NAN on the front from the boys and a bunch of very closed daffodils. H put them in a plain white jug for me. They will look gorgeous when they bloom. A lovely day.


Your Elk came to visit! Wishing you a happy Mothers Day from across the pond. xox


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> That made me smile!


We love Miranda out here. :sm02: Wishing you a happy Mom's day Chris. xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Morrisons came to my kitchen this week. DH bought so many bunches that I just stuffed them into large vases without even unwrapping them. There are currently three lots!!


I'll take them off your hands...oxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Put wall units up today.....


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately not, I'm hoping he will not show his face here again until everything is nearly done and dusted. xx


Really... I wouldn't dust for him after what he's put you through. :sm16: xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> We love Miranda out here. :sm02: Wishing you a happy Mom's day Chris. xoxo


My French gd and I always gallop. Much more fun than walking. Xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I didn't put my case back in the loft from when I went away with the WI, so just need to see what the weather is going to be and sort out some clothes. I am also bringing some needle felting stuff for us to have a play with. And then a month later is the Welsh show, I still hoping not to see you then!!! You know what I mean. xxx


The well deserved meet up is getting closer! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Put wall units up today.....


I've not seen one so nice. Happy Mothers Day Josephine, sending hugs and love your way!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> The well deserved meet up is getting closer! xoxoxo


Will take you with me in spirit xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> My French gd and I always gallop. Much more fun than walking. Xxx


I don't remember seeing you gallop out here though...I'll have to check with June, perhaps you were galloping when I wasn't around! :sm04:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I've not seen one so nice. Happy Mothers Day Josephine, sending hugs and love your way!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Will take you with me in spirit xxxx


Bless you sister! ???? xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Put wall units up today.....


Lovely, have you used it yet or is it just for show? xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Here's an idea for you!! xxxx


Makes one wonder what those sheep did to end up like that! Have a lovely day June! xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> The well deserved meet up is getting closer! xoxoxo


Two weeks tomorrow. Yippee. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Will take you with me in spirit xxxx


She's sitting on my shoulder as a fly apparently. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Makes one wonder what those sheep did to end up like that! Have a lovely day June! xoxox


Trespassed in someone's garden? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Im home safe and sound. Called with Stephen to see albert. We took roses today.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. I avoided the slide as you have to be short to fit under the guard. As I am a swinger I was swinging. Little guy (2yrs) was pushing me. When I would come back he would pretend I knocked him over and fall into the snow bank. A sore back was a small payment for the fun we had.
> Happy Mothers Day to you. Seems you are spending it doing things Mothers do every day.


Perhaps your little guy will like crafts too as he gets older, good grandma's are hard to find and must be protected. Hope you're back to yourself soon and ready to gallop again like Josephine! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> She's sitting on my shoulder as a fly apparently. xx :sm23:


And it's always good to have a back up right? xoxox


----------

